# Show off your speed



## DirtyD86

go to http://speedtest.net and run a test on your connection speed... post results here


----------



## PC eye

The link there should be changed to http://speedtest.net since the com will just show a bunch of other sites some with sharewares that install along with the test program you download. The speedtest.net is the one where the online test is seen.


----------



## ian

I amended the web address in your post
Australia is renowned for crappy broadband speeds


----------



## Geoff

Sigh...

http://www.computerforum.com/14930-contest-download-speed.html


----------



## hermeslyre

Ignore Omega, he's a party pooper.





My DL speed is about 2mbps faster than usual.

BTW, PCeye why'd you choose a location so far away? Don't you live in Maine, or New York or somewhere around there?


----------



## Justin

gee, you guys have some pretty fast connections.

oh well, nothing to be ashamed off since this is what i subscribed for in the first place. this is why i only get to play on asian based servers in CS:S...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## codeman0013




----------



## TFT




----------



## PC eye

hermeslyre said:


> My DL speed is about 2mbps faster than usual.
> 
> BTW, PCeye why'd you choose a location so far away? Don't you live in Maine, or New York or somewhere around there?


 
 I thought I would take a look at how well dsl would do here over long distance rather then in any place to local. I wonder how Walker, Texas Ranger doing so...


----------



## skidude

I love comcast internet, its really fast.


----------



## massahwahl

Im at work right now, but I'll post my own in a few:


----------



## Mattu

Oh YEAH!!! Fastest Internet of the whole forum!!!!!


----------



## skidude

Mattu said:


> Oh YEAH!!! Fastest Internet of the whole forum!!!!!



I'm pretty sure thats photoshopped or something


----------



## g4m3rof1337

His link is from Photobucket, and the numbers are crooked.


----------



## Mattu

g4m3rof1337 said:


> His link is from Photobucket, and the numbers are crooked.



Yeah, my cheapo mouse won't let me get steady enough

Ok, here's my real one


----------



## pies

Heres mine, I got at&t dsl


----------



## Jabes

verizon fios ftw


----------



## lion149

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jabes

r these all real that people are getting like 20mb internet?


----------



## DirtyD86

yep.... ive done it three times and have gotten between 18 and 20 every time


----------



## Jabes

hmm


----------



## brian

they could, i get




but look at this http://www.web-pass.com/


----------



## Jabes

brianmay27 said:


> but look at this http://www.web-pass.com/



u have that?


----------



## hermeslyre

FIOS is capable of 54 megabit networks, 20 from a high end cable package doesn't sound too out of place. They're probably paying an arm and a leg anyways.


----------



## brian

no... but no. it is 40$. but i imagine it is not too stable


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Cell phone. Slow tonight


----------



## mep916

Hella fast!


----------



## mep916

lion149 said:


> [URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice !!! 



Jabes said:


> r these all real that people are getting like 20mb internet?



Comcast provides a very fast, expensive internet service. Verizon does as well. The numbers are real. You get what you pay for, I suppose.


----------



## hermeslyre

Depends on where you are located i guess. Comcast is our only high speed ISP available, they are currently charging us 40-50 bones a month for a 4 Mbps plan. It's only supposed to be $24, but they charge an extra 20 for taxes an other made up shit to leach more money out us.


----------



## RoDDerz

those who are getting smaller results remember to do the test at non-peak times

here's mine





damn you Americans and your high d/l speeds!


----------



## Geoff

hermeslyre said:


> Ignore Omega, he's a party pooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DL speed is about 2mbps faster than usual.
> 
> BTW, PCeye why'd you choose a location so far away? Don't you live in Maine, or New York or somewhere around there?


I just dont see a point in having two identical threads..


----------



## brian

the could join the treads.... but i *never* seem them doing it... (not that it a bad thing)


----------



## rcpilot_971

how do you get your speedtest results on this board??


----------



## mep916

rcpilot_971 said:


> how do you get your speedtest results on this board??



Go to speedtest.net. Select the yellow triangle to begin the test. After the test, you'll se a heading that says "Share Your Results." Below the heading, you'll see a box that says "Forum Link." Click the "Copy" button and paste the code into the reply box in the forum.


----------



## Teckademic

Just did it again.


----------



## DirtyD86

Teckademic said:


>



jesuuuss christ


----------



## Jabes

Teckademic said:


> Just did it again.



wat?????????????????????? I want that


----------



## Teckademic

To bad the firewalls suck!


----------



## massahwahl

DirtyD86 said:


> jesuuuss christ



pssshhh... Jesus' internet would be freaking faster than that. TESTIFY!


----------



## rcpilot_971




----------



## rcpilot_971

mep916 said:


> Go to speedtest.net. Select the yellow triangle to begin the test. After the test, you'll se a heading that says "Share Your Results." Below the heading, you'll see a box that says "Forum Link." Click the "Copy" button and paste the code into the reply box in the forum.




Thank you

Tim

does anyone know if cable is faster than dsl


----------



## Ambushed

Yeah cable is faster than dsl


----------



## Geoff

Ambushed said:


> Yeah cable is faster than dsl


Thats not always the case, it depends what both providers have in your area.


----------



## mep916

rcpilot_971 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Tim



No problem. Comcast has a good promo in our area right now. Phone/Internet = $66/month


----------



## DirtyD86

ukulele_ninja said:


> pssshhh... Jesus' internet would be freaking faster than that. TESTIFY!



just think of how fast it would be if chuck norris used a cable modem


----------



## Ben

Dang, I've done a lot of different speed tests and I've never gotten one this low...


----------



## rcpilot_971

mep916 said:


> No problem. Comcast has a good promo in our area right now. Phone/Internet = $66/month




I dont know if i can get comcast I think its wave broadband where I live 


Tim


----------



## epidemik




----------



## jhill55




----------



## dark_angel




----------



## Camper

My Schools Internet


----------



## badman5




----------



## Platinum

just wait till I get home... I have a feeling ill blow almost everyone out of the water...


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol, my internet (Bellsouth DSL) is slow as crap and it only works when it feels like, my dad is thinking on switching to Comcast cable though, I hope he does...


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## GameMaster

Eheh, my speed IS VERY fast, upload is faster than almost all here 
But now, I'm having these problems, with this forum, I changed my IP to Dominican Republic now it's SLOW!


----------



## denverbronco26




----------



## Ramodkk

Heres my new speed!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nobbly niblets

My ADSL speed @ 7.30pm on a Thursday night!





Any prizes for last place?


----------



## pumaking

So far I'm the fastest.


----------



## mep916




----------



## Ramodkk

pumaking said:


> So far I'm the fastest.



And looks like Im second


----------



## Shadowhunter

I'm slow, but not the slowest.


----------



## pumaking

ramodkk said:


> And looks like Im second




LOL good thing I did the test again, cause the one I posted first was 29.1mb


----------



## nobbly niblets

WOW!!! My isp just goes from strength to strength





Just try to tell me my connection speed isn't lacking!!!.... look here AAPT reps! Same test run on different pc's at different times with same results. I'M glad I'm moving on!

Last and second to last place goes to AAPT!!!!


----------



## Alien Ware

Show off your internet speed by posting your results from here


Here are mine:





Speeds are slower then normal since I tested at 7:00 PM... peek hours


----------



## memory

Here is mine:

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Business Cable.


----------



## Alien Ware

Mines so much slower compared to others...+


----------



## memory

g4m3rof1337, how much does your internet cost you a month?  Those speeds are amazing.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## g4m3rof1337

We're paying $90 a month, we have the business class service, opposed to residential. 



We get much better tech support, if it goes out, a rep is here within 4 hours, so.


----------



## memory

Man, I don't see how someone can spend that much on internet.  That's a 1000 bucks a year  We have a hard time spending 45 bucks a month for ours.


----------



## brian

well http://www.computerforum.com/100246-speedtest-com.html



but gamer... wow residential 

 45$


----------



## Alien Ware

Lol mine says AT&T... it's actually wireless from NomadISP....

$40 a month =/


Comcast is so much faster... but no cable here


----------



## diduknowthat

$30 Fios.


----------



## Alien Ware

The problem here is that I can't get anything else... no cable here... we live in a valley so no other wireless... we also can't have dsl (No connection). can't even use a cell phone at my house. And yet it 5 mins away from town


----------



## chrislo

My cable connection, I live out in a rural area. It cost me $45 a month. This service is actually faster than what I had in New York. Great for gaming, pings are between 55ms and 80ms.


----------



## lion149

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]

verizon...


----------



## lovely?

im in like fourth i guess:




its comcast cable internet.


----------



## Cromewell

I don't know the cost but I'm not paying for it


----------



## brian

i want! download linux in about..... um 42.696/8= 5.3MBps 4.25GB= 4325 4325/5.3= 816 sec /60... wow 13 min to download saying no bottle neck wow.




LUCKY but my school is getting a full 54 mbps up and down dirrect line to the internet


----------



## hermeslyre

$50 Comcraptic cable.. Violating FCC rental laws by being our only internet service/cable available!


----------



## Campo




----------



## Justin

if converted to USD, roughly $20 a month. yeah, we got crappy stuff here. i'm planning on upgrading to a 2mbps connection hopefully by april.


----------



## Kill Bill

862 download
100 upload
and thats on wi-fi on a pc.


----------



## Platinum

This is my residential connection speed wirelessly... the signal has to travel through 3 walls/floors to get to the router, so my wired connection is prob much better


----------



## bmnlsc

*Here is mine*

Prior to my CPU upgrade (Intel Core 2 Duo E6600)





With my upgrade (see sig) (3/30/08)


----------



## PunterCam

shame I get nowhere near that day to day, usually 500-700k... Cable will be coming soon! constant 12mb download speeds, just need a job...


----------



## patrickv

I better not upload mine, you'll be surprised !!


----------



## Alien Ware

chrislo said:


> My cable connection, I live out in a rural area. It cost me $45 a month. This service is actually faster than what I had in New York. Great for gaming, pings are between 55ms and 80ms.




What company is that? is it only available in your area?


----------



## chrislo

Alien Ware said:


> What company is that? is it only available in your area?



The company that provides me with my Cable and Internet service is called Blue Ridge Communications. Blue Ridge Communication from what I can tell mainly serves the Poconos (My region).


----------



## eggyhustles




----------



## Campo

This internet connection is my uncle's (i'm on it atm)


----------



## shenry

Bit on the slow side. But I get 40 Gigs of downloads so that makes up for it.


----------



## Justin

shenry said:


> Bit on the slow side. But I get 40 Gigs of downloads so that makes up for it.



woooo! go back one page and you'll see my results. i'm not alone!


----------



## Ambushed

I HATE New Zealand.


----------



## Calibretto

I think I have the 3.0Mbps from Verizon. Like $30 a month.


----------



## patrickv

Ambushed said:


> I HATE New Zealand.



i fail so see how you guys complain at such speeds, geez you can only imagine the speeds i get 

for the life of me


----------



## Justin

lol. the server you picked is far! 

PING PING PING!


----------



## ithehappy

I am frm India. Moderate speed with unlimited download. Not too bad...


----------



## Gcreeper3

Very surprised at my speed. Not bad.


----------



## thermophilis

Not bad for dialup eh? XD
though, why does my download speed say 58 kb/s but when I download things I get between 1.5 to 3 or is download in kB? Er and I get unlimited downloads and er, yeah!


----------



## MrRandom

ya, why is it that my download speeds are 678kb/s while when i go to download a file it sits at about 80kb/s?


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Synesthesia

Mine is awful, its verizon DSL......321kbs down, 133 up, and that is the highest it ever gets, its usually 4X lower. VERIZON SUCKS. Also, the site claimed the server is 1200 miles from my house, WTF, isn't that really far?


----------



## sab.o.taj

Wow, some of you guys have *incredible* speeds.
It just amazes me.


----------



## zarfy




----------



## JeffBDemented

Verizon FIOS


----------



## Datalyss




----------



## oregon

Comcast.


----------



## MrRandom

speed at my moms work. usually faster


----------



## Pr0

Home connection from cox cable.


----------



## Datalyss




----------



## Kornowski

Cromewell said:


> I don't know the cost but I'm not paying for it



 You what!?

Well, here's mine, it sucks!


----------



## 4NGU$

poor danny  

heres mine


----------



## Kornowski

That's how awesome my internet is!


----------



## nffc10




----------



## colt1911




----------



## Unsheathed 171




----------



## TEKKA




----------



## TFT

You can certainly tell the cable boys 
Mines an ADSL up to 8Mbps and always stays around this speed


----------



## Unsheathed 171

Unsheathed 171 said:


>



That was using broadband.




This is using Dial-up =P


----------



## Joe2005

Ususally my download speeds are a bit higher, however my upload speeds are right in line.  

What is weird is my usually low ping, people are amazed I only have regular dsl


----------



## Joe2005

Cromewell said:


> I don't know the cost but I'm not paying for it



Holy View attachment 2411 I want your internet!!!


----------



## Datalyss




----------



## computer stupid

This is one of my computers at my store. 

  When I get home from the Blazer game tonight I will post one from home. I will be going from dsl to cable on friday, so it will be neat to be able to see the change. I will post them together on friday evening so we all can compare


----------



## aspear




----------



## bondoville

i am new to the forum but heres my speed


----------



## xroxis01

verizon sucks,,, how come my speed is only 500kb and upload of 250kb T_T, and it says broadband,,, is there any difference on speed of wireless and cable T_T


----------



## G25r8cer

Heres mine for cable! Kinda slow upload speed b/c I was uploading something while I did this test. Pay $100 for internet, phone, and tv (4 rooms).


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's the real one!!


----------



## Matt_91

Optus Cable
Edit: Oh, right, it says Optus in the image, lol


----------



## cohen

mine is 



But i've got my webcam and msn and others on the network so it is a little slow.


----------



## Matt_91

vk3fcll, where did your ISP come up with it's name? they're so creative


----------



## cohen

Matt_91 said:


> vk3fcll, where did your ISP come up with it's name? they're so creative



i don't know... it said click a pyramid and i did and then just copied it i don't know


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## cohen

Bootup05 said:


>



DAMN THAT IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TFT

Bootup05 said:


>



That does not make sense


----------



## funkysnair

aol dsl-£10per month.... not bad for price


----------



## Kornowski

It was some stupid MS Wireless update causing mine to slow down, some how!?

Got rid of it now!


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> aol dsl-£10per month.... not bad for price



that looks better than my speed an im paying £19 a month


----------



## johnb35

Almost as high as Cromwells


----------



## mep916




----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> that looks better than my speed an im paying £19 a month



yeh-well i was paying £30 a month but there are too many good offers out there so to compete they had to drop there price

i did used to get 7.6 meg connection but im happy with what ive got for £10


----------



## WeatherMan

TFT said:


> That does not make sense



It's What I get here 

At i33. (100Mb BT Pipe) 

People were downloading hence the 2Meg


----------



## TFT

Right, the upload figure confused me
21217 kb/s


----------



## cohen

Bootup05 said:


>





vk3fcll said:


> DAMN THAT IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!





TFT said:


> That does not make sense





TFT said:


> Right, the upload figure confused me
> 21217 kb/s



I don't know.... upload is massive!!!!!!!!!!!

Download is smaller... you might want to try it again!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirKenin

That's at my home.  Not sure about my office.


----------



## cohen

SirKenin said:


> That's at my home.  Not sure about my office.



When i'm off school holidays i will try it at school!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishwhistle

I guess I can't complain about that.


----------



## CMF175

mine get 15 on the up 2 on the down i use speakeasy.com as a tester


----------



## Twist86

This is the future comcast package line they are beta testing it in my area.


----------



## cohen

Twist86 said:


> This is the future comcast package line they are beta testing it in my area.



That is quick downloading!!!!!


----------



## rusto85

From work:





I'll try the one at home once I'm there....I just switched to FIOS...we'll see how it performs.


----------



## chrislo

Last time I ran my speed test my speed was a little slow this is closer to what I should get:


----------



## Kazoon

Here is mine...SBC DSL.


----------



## _simon_

Residential ADSL connection. Unfortunately where I live this is about the maximum I can get but it's still a decent speed for ADSL in the UK and only costs me £10 per month.


----------



## Interested

Verizon FIOS ~ $35/mo


----------



## Cleric7x9

comcast


----------



## cohen

Here is my school speed!





This was when teachers were downloading e-mails and doing teacher stuff i need to test it off peak time!


----------



## Kornowski

Not bad, I've only got a 2MB Connection too!


----------



## jwtexas

Wireless broadband. Didnt think they would ever offer more than dial up around here.


----------



## cohen

rusto85 said:


> From work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the one at home once I'm there....I just switched to FIOS...we'll see how it performs.





chrislo said:


> Last time I ran my speed test my speed was a little slow this is closer to what I should get:





Cleric7x9 said:


> comcast





Some big downloads speeds!!!!!


----------



## Sir Travis D

Verizon FIOS costs $60+ here in Michigan...


----------



## johnb35

How about this one???  Not sure why my upload is so low. Used to be about 1500-1600.


----------



## cohen

*Wow*



johnb35 said:


> How about this one???  Not sure why my upload is so low. Used to be about 1500-1600.



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Respital

Cromewell said:


> I don't know the cost but I'm not paying for it



WOAH  thats an amazing speed. *jaw dropped*





This is mine about 50$ A Month... Is it good?
Or is rogers faster?
Rogers Express to be exact..


----------



## Respital

Rogers from across the street. lol
On extreme? 
Wow thats slow..... for 60$ a month.. Cad.


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Mom's store with wireless connection. Can't wait to test my AT&T connection when I get my card.


----------



## mega10169

Sasktel. I think its like the only service here.


----------



## Sir Travis D

lol I wish they offered 1gbps at my house.... Probably need thousands of fiber optic cables lol.


----------



## [email protected]

both speeds used to be faster, but hey, waht do i know bout high traffic bellsouth servers


----------



## vroom_skies

It's supposed to be 6/768, so it's not to far off.
Bob


----------



## mep916




----------



## cohen

OMG - there are some really high download speeds here!!!!!!!!


----------



## f.i.t.h

Ambushed said:


> I HATE New Zealand.








How do you think I feel?


----------



## royalmarine

peak hours at the moment so not too bad. upload normally hits 512kb. 

should double in the next month with the upgrade. costs 44euro a month.

ireland has one of the most expensive bb in the world.


----------



## HippieGirl

Not great but I won't complain at $25 per month.


----------



## lunchboxx

I wish i had the same upload as my download, now that would be something.


----------



## Bulzeye11




----------



## pbdr

Not too shabby, residential cable.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My upload speed sucks monkey balls. The download is decent, but I would like 10 Mbps.

F.Y.I. Charter Communications sucks. They're extremely overpriced.


----------



## luckyboomstick

*my speed test*


----------



## Bulzeye11

dad's $30/mo


----------



## JlCollins005




----------



## dannaswolcott

*Time Warner Cable-Road Runner*

Last Result:
Download Speed: 15455 kbps (1811.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 2451 kbps (257.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Alan1ar1s

I don't think it's reliable because a couple of minutes later the counter gave me this results:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bulzeye11 said:


> dad's $30/mo



Welcome to the sucky Charter Communications family!


----------



## GameMaster

(lazy to post a screenshot ):
Rofl, I think I'm paying for a s**t not for Internet:
Download : 3889kps
Upload:312 kps


----------



## Vizy




----------



## epidemik

voyagerfan99 said:


> Welcome to the sucky Charter Communications family!



That doesnt seem that bad for 30$





Sorta interesting. this is the highest download ive ever done with a test by about 1500 kb/s but also the lowest up by about 100kb/s


----------



## mach8ter

Adverage speed.  Nothing great.  Upload could be much better.


----------



## th3ha1og0d

Bell Sympatico DSL

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## thermophilis

It was this two days ago:



now it's this:



quite the difference


----------



## cohen

thermophilis said:


> It was this two days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> quite the difference



 what were you doing 2 days ago when you did the test??


----------



## thermophilis

I had dialup two days ago XD that test is actually from march or something, but I had to show the difference


----------



## shortymet55

Comcast, but wireless g router. I wonder what mine is right from the modem....


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## jimkonow




----------



## Cleric7x9

jimkonow said:


>



really?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Slowest internet speed I have ever seen


----------



## thermophilis

^^^ It can't be....my speed when I had dialup was way slower...and it's on the same page


----------



## pepsi_girl

DOWNLOAD : 53246 kb/s

UPLOAD : 72631 kb/s



What do you think ?


----------



## cohen

pepsi_girl said:


> DOWNLOAD : 53246 kb/s
> 
> UPLOAD : 72631 kb/s
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think ?



 BLOODY GOOD is all i can say!!!!


----------



## kitkitsune

pepsi_girl said:


> DOWNLOAD : 53246 kb/s
> 
> UPLOAD : 72631 kb/s
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think ?



hate to say it but im going to have to call bull on the upload, ive got a friend who's office has an OC connection and even it cant up that fast....never really see an up speed higher than a down as well.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yeah he's lying


----------



## WeatherMan

http://www.speedtest.net/result/277506092.png

8Mb TalkTalk Wireless, Downstairs / 4Mb average


----------



## G25r8cer

Bootup05 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/277506092.png
> 
> 8Mb TalkTalk Wireless, Downstairs / 4Mb average



May I ask what you pay? Those speeds are kinda slow


----------



## MrDave3D




----------



## G25r8cer

MrDave3D said:


>



Im guessing your paying for a 5mb line, right? What you pay? Wow thats a good upload speed too.


----------



## f.i.t.h

My ISP Has improved a bit





Here are some other ones:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/277648205.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/277648356.png
http://www.speedtest.net/result/277649096.png
This is pretty good to Sweden (look at the distance):
http://www.speedtest.net/result/277651361.png


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## WeatherMan

g25racer said:


> May I ask what you pay? Those speeds are kinda slow



I have a really old line, an many users of the ADSL Community in the UK don't get their rated speeds. Max Ive hit before is 6Mb.

Oh and I pay nothing for it, my Phone Package is £9.99 per month and with that I get free Broadband, £3.50 more and its Unlimited too.


----------



## Mitch?

32 a month (renting modem currently, otherwise it's 26 or so) have a few internet programs, generally like 11mbs/800kbs


----------



## WeatherMan

you rent a modem off your ISP? for. how much....6 a month...so thats £3, ah not too bad.....better to buy one tho!  

What modem/Router is it ?


----------



## MrDave3D

g25racer said:


> Im guessing your paying for a 5mb line, right? What you pay? Wow thats a good upload speed too.



*Cox Internet* $30.00-$40.00 A month,Not sure on full price i forgot 

Dave


----------



## cohen

Just did the test.

Seen dad has upgraded us up to 20GB of downloads.. so i can do more downloading


----------



## skidude

Comcast FTW


----------



## theasian100

*sigh*...


----------



## Mitch?

Bootup05 said:


> you rent a modem off your ISP? for. how much....6 a month...so thats £3, ah not too bad.....better to buy one tho!
> 
> What modem/Router is it ?



much better to buy, but i'll pay them 18 bucks for a few months while i get my new computer up, no big deal  plus, they forgot to secure they're digital lines so i get most of the digital cable on my computer for free  still pay basic digital, but i get Stars, HBO, CineMAX etc on here.


----------



## ian




----------



## brian

best one so far


----------



## mep916

New ISP.


----------



## Cleric7x9

mep916 said:


> New ISP.



wow thats incredible upload speed. is that residential broadband?


----------



## G25r8cer

How do people get higher upload than download? Thats not possible, is it?


----------



## mep916

Cleric7x9 said:


> wow thats incredible upload speed. is that residential broadband?



It's a fiber residential connection. They offer 10 megs up/down for $31.99 per month. You can get 50 megs up/down for $199.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Wow   Thats decent price for download speeds but, the upload is amazing.


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> ^^^ Wow   Thats decent price for download speeds but, the upload is amazing.



Comcast's download speeds are a lot faster, but their service costs about $25 more per month. It's pretty sweet. My whole house is wired with ethernet.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Awesome. Im upgrading from a 5mb to a 10mb line soon through Charter. Im personally not a big fan of Comcast.


----------



## spitviper




----------



## GameMaster

Wow lol...those are some great speeds...


----------



## cohen

mep916 said:


> My whole house is wired with ethernet.



Like wise! Every room in the house, dad did it when we built the house 



GameMaster said:


> Wow lol...those are some great speeds...



Agree, i wish i had those speeds!


----------



## hpi

Heres mine :





I don't think it's very good??


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Decent but, are you paying for a 5mb line? If so, then your getting ripped obviously.


----------



## hpi

g25racer said:


> ^^ Decent but, are you paying for a 5mb line? If so, then your getting ripped obviously.



Im paying for 10 Mbps but getting NO where near that. I saw it on tv that my ISP has recently been ripping people off big time for some reason I can't remember.

Im gonna switch ISP's though to the best internet provider where I live. They actually give you what you pay for and im gonna be getting the new 50 Mbps connection they offer. Can't wait for that!!!

Edit: I didn't know that such a fast connection existed, just how fast would it be? How long would it take to download say an 800Mb file?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ It depends on seeds and the server connection but, prob under 10minutes or so. Lets see I have a 5mbps connection and I can download a 700mb file in about 1hr so..


----------



## Twist86

Time to say omg people!!!

The new beta line for Suckcasts next line of "not really" unlimited internet.




I hate Comcast they tell me monthly they will cut my service if I "upload/download" to much. Unlimited internet my ass! Dirty sobs.


----------



## Sir Travis D

WOW!! 30mbps!! 10x as fast as mine.. And you have it in Kalamazoo?? That's amazing 5mbps fastest here.. Well here is 3mbps verizon dsl..


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

g25racer said:


> ^^ It depends on seeds and the server connection but, prob under 10minutes or so. Lets see I have a 5mbps connection and I can download a 700mb file in about 1hr so..



Wow, I can download a 700MB file in about 45 minutes or so and I only have a 3Mbps connection...


----------



## Punk




----------



## G25r8cer

Twist86 said:


> Time to say omg people!!!
> 
> The new beta line for Suckcasts next line of "not really" unlimited internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Comcast they tell me monthly they will cut my service if I "upload/download" to much. Unlimited internet my ass! Dirty sobs.



Ohh kalamazoo!! I live near there. Havent checked with Comcast at all b/c all I hear is complaints but, those speeds are attracting my attention. But, No unlimited? Ahh that sucks. I get "True" unlimited with Charter. Upgrading to the 10mb line soon or maybe the new 16mb line!


----------



## Sir Travis D

I just can't believe in mid michigan here, the fastest I can get is 5mbps which costs sky high, but down by Kalamazoo, you can get something 6x as fast as our fastest connection.


----------



## Kesava

hahhaha super fast


----------



## johnb35

Kesava said:


> hahhaha super fast



What is that?  Dial up speed?


----------



## Kesava

hahahahha well i have basically 4 times the speed of dialup. at the moment im downloading at full speed so its a little less then it should be


----------



## johnb35

Looks like comcast is upgrading our service again.  My speeds have increased.


----------



## Respital

Just upgraded from bell to rogers. 



For $38 a month I can't get any better here. 
My dream would be to have comcast at like 30,000kb/s.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ $38 a month for that? Bah Have you checked out Charter yet? You can get a 5mb line and basic tv for under $40 a month and for $5 more a month upgrade to a 10mb line.


----------



## Sir Travis D

This is what I see..

https://www.charter.com/order/offers.aspx?productitem=2

$20 a month for the first 6 months for 5mbps. $60 a month after.
$35 a month for the first 6 months for 10mbps. $60 a month after.


----------



## Akosarz

Wireless internet at school. works for me!


----------



## Sir Travis D

Wow uploads almost the same as download speed. Lucky..


----------



## Akosarz

and on the LAN...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Akosarz said:


> and on the LAN...


----------



## Justin

woooo! crappy office internet!


----------



## Akosarz

m0nk3ys1ms said:


>



just watched that movie tonight (kung fu panda), it was pretty good man


----------



## ThatGuy16

My internet sucks


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ThatGuy16 said:


> My internet sucks



quiet you!! some of us are using 512k wifi (when it works) other times i'm using dial up *cries a little* 

oh well. my apartment building is about to be fiber ready which mean 50mb/s


----------



## XanderCage




----------



## Interested

woot!


----------



## Gareth

Actually, mine is this


----------



## delta081

*Girlfriends parents home XD*





Soon i will post my own connection....


----------



## thandakid

51.50$ per month  download usage and all the porn sites blocked can u believe it compared to ur connections and ur price i live in Dubai UAE  where max bandwidth we get for resident connections is 2mbps


----------



## Cleric7x9

thandakid said:


> 51.50$ per month  download usage and all the porn sites blocked can u believe it compared to ur connections and ur price i live in Dubai UAE  where max bandwidth we get for resident connections is 2mbps



move


although you do have that sweet moving skyscraper going up eventually


----------



## thandakid

yeah i will move to USA after i get job no i m in 12th grade next gonna find a college in USA only.I hope i wish


----------



## Justin

lol. dubai connections are pretty much the same here. max iirc here is 2mbps also. but that ping you got is terrible! i have the same connection speed as you and i play 20$ a month


----------



## thandakid

good for u here everything is expensive and like others post i read  that they didnt get right readings at peak hours but i will get the same reading at ne hour and the my download speed sux it is 64kb/s but as i was usin a 256kbps connection earlier with 32kb/s i though 64 ws gr8 but lookin at ur connections it changed the whole painting


----------



## alexyu

This speedtest sucks





My real speed is max. 215 kb/sec down and 52 kb/sec up


----------



## God

Mine is good.
I can say its not as good as most of yours,
Im happy with my speed as it does what I want it to do..


----------



## ka5row

*My Connection*

http://[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skidude




----------



## oscaryu1

$14.99 a month.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Ahh for about $10 more a month you can get a 5mb line.


----------



## SIMP

I use Comcast residential.....


----------



## Respital

SIMP said:


> I use Comcast residential.....



Cool, how much do you pay per month? 


Interesting.
Seems as though my speed has increased from 5500kb\s to 6700kb/s.
Cool.


----------



## mac550

ISP is talktalk, free with phone package which cost £15/mouth
it is a bit slow but it does go though my server and router


----------



## bomberboysk

Roadrunners upstream speeds suck, but the ping isnt half bad


----------



## Strider64




----------



## just a noob

wildblue, cheapest package, i think im supposed to get 128kb/s upload >.<


----------



## Sir Travis D

I know how you feel. We are supposed to get 768k upload but we only get around 4-500.


----------



## just a noob

we're paying 50 dollars a month for it too, and look at the ping lol


----------



## G25r8cer

$50 a month?  Holy cow you are getting MAJORLY ripped. Thats the worst deal I have EVER seen in my life.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well, wildblue is satellite. I think that is pretty cheap for satellite actually.

edit: Wow, I feel sorry for you. With your plan, you can only download 7500mb a month..


----------



## just a noob

yeah...its about 20 dollars cheaper than the other companies, good thing im not trying to download a whole bunch of bluray dvds or something like that, and if we violate the contract they'll cut the speed to 128 download, and 56 upload, if we violate the contract 3 months in a row they force us to cancel the service and charge us the rest of the service contract which i believe would be around $1500 us


----------



## G25r8cer

Sir Travis D said:


> Well, wildblue is satellite. I think that is pretty cheap for satellite actually.
> 
> edit: Wow, I feel sorry for you. With your plan, you can only download 7500mb a month..




LOL 7500mb  I download that in about 2 days


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dad upgraded to a 10 meg connection! Yay!


----------



## just a noob

i wish i had that kind of a ping/speed


----------



## oscaryu1

g25racer said:


> ^^ Ahh for about $10 more a month you can get a 5mb line.



Ova here, it's this or Comcast.

They don't even support port forwarding


----------



## liamhenning

my work


----------



## voyagerfan99

liamhenning said:


> my work



I'd kill for that upload speed.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Thats nothing.... Look at mine


----------



## dannaswolcott

This is from speakeasys speedtest

Last Result:
Download Speed: 14741 kbps (1842.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1728 kbps (216 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## Catatonic

Just got 




upload seems a bit slower when im using bittorrent, but it seems to be correct on the download speed


----------



## dannaswolcott

Catatonic said:


> Just got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload seems a bit slower when im using bittorrent, but it seems to be correct on the download speed



Thats not bad at all... I dont upload as much as i download, So i am just happy that i have a fast download speed.


----------



## Catatonic

yea, comcast where i live has a thing called powerboost or something similar, which gives about 3x bandwidth for the first 30 megs of the download.   My upload seems to be 384Kbit, and download is 6Mbit


----------



## dannaswolcott

Yeah thats not bad at all.. I am paying $90 for my Digital Phone and my interent speed at 15mb/2mb and i think its a awsome deal.


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Basic cable/internet package...


----------



## brian

new record for me


----------



## ellanky

Does the internet you have determine your whole speed?


----------



## brian

somewhat. dsl is slower then cable and dial up is slower then both


----------



## ellanky

brian said:


> somewhat. dsl is slower then cable and dial up is slower then both



I already knew that, i asked if its up the the internet you have DSL, cable, whatever, determine your speed or does your computer also play part in it


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well I have hard some old computers from like 2000 or later can have a hard time using high speed, or they won't be able to run it..


----------



## just a noob

satillite is fine for speed, just not the price or ping...


----------



## ThatGuy16

This is tethered with my phone, using HSDPA (3.5/3.6G)

not bad, i dont think.. 







Imagine if i picked a server with better ping, the one i ran is 2100 miles away


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Holy cow that Ping is HUGE!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

g25racer said:


> ^^ Holy cow that Ping is HUGE!!



I'm going to play with it tomorrow, with my phone tethered. Maybe ill find a better server, with lower ping


----------



## jdbennet

im on 2mb cable broadband (my neighbour has 20mb im gonna try it on his later)


----------



## just a noob

g25, did you see my ping?


----------



## Sir Travis D

New high upload and download


----------



## ThatGuy16

Found a good server for my phone, 

HSDPA Tethered with my phone (I found some servers with alot lower ping, but speed was slower)
My phone has fast internet 








Regular Wifi


----------



## mep916

Damn, that's good for a phone.


----------



## ThatGuy16

sweet, right?


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> sweet, right?



Uh huh...


----------



## Justin

tested another city which i just saw now on the site. (not the recommended server)


----------



## just a noob

im quite disgusted with my isp now...we're now paying $70 a month for this(were getting advertised download but a quarter upload) :


----------



## jdbennet

thats the point of ADSL

*asymetric *digital subscriber line

the upload is slower so the download is faster


----------



## Geoff

jdbennet said:


> thats the point of ADSL
> 
> *asymetric *digital subscriber line
> 
> the upload is slower so the download is faster


That's the case on most if not all cable/DSL connections.  T1/T3 for instance has the same download an upload.


----------



## pokemon87654

100 miles away at fast enough for me


----------



## jdbennet

> That's the case on most if not all cable/DSL connections. T1/T3 for instance has the same download an upload.



thats not due to the linitations of cable, its due to the ISPs capping uplodads for home users to prevent them running servers, the reason they dont do it with T+ is because running servers is the main use of it.


----------



## Cleric7x9

jdbennet said:


> thats not due to the linitations of cable, its due to the ISPs capping uplodads for home users to prevent them running servers, the reason they dont do it with T+ is because running servers is the main use of it.



no. uploads are capped to make for faster downloads. T1 has a slower upload speed than my residential cable connection. besides, all of these numbers are irrelevant anyway. find me a server that can upload at 12Mbps so that I can use my full 12Mbps download speeds of my cable connection.


----------



## tlarkin

Cleric7x9 said:


> no. uploads are capped to make for faster downloads. T1 has a slower upload speed than my residential cable connection. besides, all of these numbers are irrelevant anyway. find me a server that can upload at 12Mbps so that I can use my full 12Mbps download speeds of my cable connection.



It is also so you don't share a bunch of files or host a bunch of sites from your home connection.


----------



## headofaxes

Managed to use up 20gb download limit downloading torrents to my iPod Touch 16 gb... Now I have to wait 10 more days for it to reset..... !!!


----------



## cohen

headofaxes said:


> Managed to use up 20gb download limit downloading torrents to my iPod Touch 16 gb... Now I have to wait 10 more days for it to reset..... !!!



Pls read the forum rules!


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

cohen said:


> Pls read the forum rules!


He didn't actually say what he downloaded, it possibly was legal 

Here's mine with Windows Live Messenger running also:


----------



## vix




----------



## M0LD0V4N

^^^^^^^^  Seeding....


----------



## dannaswolcott

We just got a upgrade.. here it is


----------



## Jason101

Here's mine 


i think mine beats yours


----------



## nwoc1

not the best but not the worst


----------



## patrickv

mine aint that good


----------



## TFT

patrickv said:


> mine aint that good



I feel for you patrick, you live in one of the worlds most beautiful places and your IP is steam driven  Is it because there is nothing better where you live or is it down to cost?

I'm getting a free upgrade (ADSL2+) from up to 8Mb to 24 Mb next month


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> I feel for you patrick, you live in one of the worlds most beautiful places and your IP is steam driven  Is it because there is nothing better where you live or is it down to cost?
> 
> I'm getting a free upgrade (ADSL2+) from up to 8Mb to 24 Mb next month



There's nothing better, all 3 ISP offer the same speeds, or should i say the same package but different prices. well i have to cope with that.
but at work its a different story, i can download at around 400kbps and upload around 200, i have to do a little more research cause i don't think the gov is using the local ISP, has to be something else


----------



## Calibretto

On-Campus Internet


----------



## Bigwoods

I hope that works.. And this isn't MY computer, it's my brothers laptop


----------



## ScOuT

It's at the bottom of the second part.  I live in Germany so you might not be able to read it

Down -15220
up- 1183


----------



## Bigwoods




----------



## scooter

bigwoods are you in montreal..or is that just on your image


----------



## Calibretto

Update:


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Calibretto said:


> Update:



*crys* i hate you upsate south carolina dsl!


----------



## gamerman4

cheap $58 a month regular Comcast. No speedboost, no paying extra for the "8Mbit connection"

I love the 12ms ping at 350 miles away

EDIT: AAAHHHH!!!! I am ashamed, I just participated in a thread revival....damnit, didn't even realise it.


----------



## just a noob

satillite internet sucks, i would NOT recomment it to anybody, this is slower than my old dialup


----------



## bm23

heres mine


----------



## TFT

This was back in March





They have now upgraded me and halved the price, now on £12.99/month


----------



## jdbennet

At universitry. And bear in mind the server i used was in a different country.

81mb?


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> This was back in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have now upgraded me and halved the price, now on £12.99/month



Who are you with? That's a great price!

We should only be getting 2MB, Strange, I aint complaining though...






Not used to this at all! Just DL'ed 20MB in about 20 seconds. 600KB/s DL on Cellfactor! 

20 minutes to DL 900MB!?  I'm loving it, lol.


----------



## jdbennet

lol yeah mine is fast


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Who are you with? That's a great price!



I'm with Karoo, part of Kingston Communications whose the only independant telephone company in the UK. We can't even deal with BT if we wanted too as the Hull area is only served by KC.


----------



## thermophilis

Kornowski said:


> Who are you with? That's a great price!
> 
> We should only be getting 2MB, Strange, I aint complaining though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not used to this at all! Just DL'ed 20MB in about 20 seconds. 600KB/s DL on Cellfactor!
> 
> 20 minutes to DL 900MB!?  I'm loving it, lol.



There must be something going on, we're paying for a 6mb line and we're getting this:



It's actually been closer to 24mb for the past couple of days, and my friends have had really high speeds too.


----------



## mac550

Talktalk
Free


----------



## Mez

i guess comcast is pretty fast.





Lol i got this from San Francisco to New Zealand. (Across the world)





Retested from San Francisco again:





Thing is, I live in a little town called Hercules which is like 12 miles away from SF


----------



## Adam135

In Bournemouth Uni.....Upload is abit crap.


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## jdbennet

i know loads ppl going to bourney


----------



## Punk

At the University (WIFI):






I get 1MB on download at home


----------



## KJS

1305 = 539

Telus, BC, Vancouver. Horrible.


----------



## Adam135

jdbennet said:


> i know loads ppl going to bourney



What courses and where are they staying?


----------



## HumanMage

This is one of the faster speeds I've recorded. Tuition and everything is about 28k a year..I figure they would be able to achieve a better internet connection with the amount of money they receive per year... guess not.


----------



## starsale

Broad band speed is very high.


----------



## jdbennet

they probably cap it. Most unis do to stop people just downloading constantly


----------



## Pr0




----------



## KevinKevin




----------



## houseofbugs

School Wired:




3G Cell Wireless:


----------



## Shane

I had my Broadband (Virgin media) upgraded from 2mb to 10mb,although they said for a week or so after registering i would only get 4mb because they had to do something to my cables,what it was i dont know but i went on the internet this morning and downloaded warrock (560mb) and it took 3 minuites,wow its so fast now compared to 2mb hehe

this is not 10mb though,its faster lol i aint complaining


----------



## Jack Mularski




----------



## PsychoRobot

*roadrunner $30 a month(they charge 50 for basic cable!!)*

View attachment 2711


----------



## dark666apoc

i dont feel so bad about my connection now i still dont know why i lag so much more then others in counterstrike
anyone know why my ping is so high?


----------



## scooter

I ran this thing 3 times and the numbers were completely different each time.??

Is this test even relevant?? My net is fast downloads are fast..?

Numbers dont make any sense--and to have such a huge gap between tests??


----------



## mac550

scooter said:


> I ran this thing 3 times and the numbers were completely different each time.??
> 
> Is this test even relevant?? My net is fast downloads are fast..?
> 
> Numbers dont make any sense--and to have such a huge gap between tests??



the network speed always goes up and down, it depends on the load on the ISP and the server your connecting to.


----------



## bomberboysk

At school right now, at home i have 15mbps down /768k up roadrunner, but with speedbooster i get up to 22mbps on the first 20-30 seconds of a download, so it shows up in speedtests Funny thing is... these computers are slow on the net, prolly cuz of the filtering software.


----------



## pokethesmot

is mine good or bad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815260017


----------



## scooter

pokethesmot said:


> is mine good or bad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815260017



???

The customer you are calling,..is no longer in service...

please hang up...you...drunk...bastard...lol


----------



## Respital

scooter said:


> ???
> 
> The customer you are calling,..is no longer in service...
> 
> please hang up...you...drunk...bastard...lol



Lmao, what?

Update:


----------



## Punk

At my room


----------



## computer repair

brian what provider do you have


----------



## Dystopia

I HAVE THE FASTEST IN THE WORLD

with a 56KBS connection, i'm bound to be the best. oh yeah...

ANYWAY!!!! no, Sorry, im not even gonna try to wait how long it loads. on average, I connect with a sh**y 35KBPS. IT IS SLOW! but free! AND WE CAN"T GET HI SPEED FOR LESS THAN 60 BUCKS A FRIGGIN MONTH! AND THAT THE WIRELESS CONNECT!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

sorry.


----------



## sokol

Here is mine


----------



## emac227

used my laptop   Wireless internet


----------



## 4NGU$

virgin media finally sorted mine out 






hmmm but my ip address has changed ? 
or not ??? 
cmd tells me i have one ip and speed test says its different 


WTF ?

anybody explain ?

Edit: ok never mind ones a static ip address and one is a personal ip address


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> Edit: ok never mind ones a static ip address and one is a personal ip address



does your Ip address keep changing? i want mine to change but i dont know how to about doing it.

ive tried all those things tehy say on the web but it does not work,its a pain someone or somethikn keeps trying to get access to my computer according to Kaspersky.

OMG i cant believe it,just recieevd a email from my ISP saying because i upped my broadband sped recently i can get a free 2 month trial of 50MB broadband for nothing and pay the same as i do for 10mb.
my contract wont change. yeeeehaaaa


----------



## lovely?

hanford west high school


----------



## cameronp29

this is my computer at work. my pc at home that i built is much faster. i will post results when i get home.


----------



## scooter

lovely? said:


> hanford west high school



Your such a bastard...

Thats awesome....and FREE!


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> hanford west high school



bloody hell look at that that upload aswell lol


----------



## Jerrick

Id love to have a high upload speed.





Ha. 5000miles away.


----------



## lovely?

Nevakonaza said:


> bloody hell look at that that upload aswell lol



I couldn't believe it myself at first lol but hell web pages still find a way to load slower than hell.

one thing that really pisses me off is this though. 

my internet before:




my internet now:




wtf?

oh and 7100 miles FTW:


----------



## Respital

Funny how other people's speed drops when using a server far away, my stay relatively the same maybe a max of 300kb/s off.


----------



## Shane

This is more like it,My new 50Mb broadband


----------



## Adam135

Bournemouth Uni......at 12.45am....


----------



## voyagerfan99

My crappy 10M connection.





And I can't really download Sarah Palin, but I can upload her quite well


----------



## TechRookie

this aint too bad now is it?


----------



## IntotheDarkness

Mines slow compared to everyone else


----------



## Jerrick

We are all slow compared to Internet2....


----------



## Caminokid

didnt think ours was that fast!


----------



## brian

Looks like comcast upgraded our upload speeds


----------



## PabloTeK

Bah, you lot with your high upload and download speeds:








EDIT: WTF, that ping is ~200ms but I'm getting 6MB?!


----------



## Hdk20

Those are my results.


----------



## cuddywhomble

*Sucks*


----------



## Shane

my internet seems to be at its top speed now after theyve been making some changes.


----------



## mep916

^ Wow!


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> ^ Wow!



Fastest ive seen it in ages,its 50Mb unlimited downloads.

theres loads of people who have posted in this thread though theres speed is very very fast.

i cant understand why theyre still under the name "Telewest broadband" its actualy Virgin media.


----------



## scooter

Wow...50...

I have like 7 tops..


----------



## Respital

scooter said:


> Wow...50...
> 
> I have like 7 tops..



Same but i think it's insane to spend $1000 a year on internet.


----------



## FatalityTech

Wow some crappy connection.


----------



## cohen

Upload is slow cause, my gf is viewing webcam.

Cohen


----------



## Dystopia

This thread still goin huh? Still have dial up


----------



## cohen

Elimin8or said:


> This thread still goin huh? Still have dial up



Yep, i think someone needs an upgrade


----------



## brian

Woah, seems like comcast is loving me!!! Right now I love them back!


----------



## johnb35

brian said:


> Woah, seems like comcast is loving me!!! Right now I love them back!



Don't you have a server closer to get your true speed?  Here's mine.  They have been slowly increasing the upload speed the past few months.


----------



## brian

johnb35 said:


> Don't you have a server closer to get your true speed?  Here's mine.  They have been slowly increasing the upload speed the past few months.



I do, for some reason speedtest thought I was in Missouri .


----------



## Pr0




----------



## ian

I have seen faster days.


----------



## wiwazevedo

is this fast or slow?


----------



## Michael

I edited out my local server.. I still believe in net-privacy, call me crazy 

-Michael


----------



## wiwazevedo

Michael said:


> I edited out my local server.. I still believe in net-privacy, call me crazy
> 
> -Michael



we can determine what time zone ur in by looking at the clock on the pic and the time on ur post. unless u took it at a different time.
gotcha there


----------



## Michael

wiwazevedo said:


> we can determine what time zone ur in by looking at the clock on the pic and the time on ur post. unless u took it at a different time.
> gotcha there



While true, you'd still only be narrowing it down to about 19 states.

Besides, I'm not worried about the vast majority of ComputerForum users.. it's those who happen upon ComputerForum from various shady corners of the web, who aren't looking to make friends and chat about Computers, that I'd like to avoid 

Again, call me crazy.. but it's better to be safe, than sorry.. even with little things.

-Michael


----------



## wiwazevedo

o_O

o_O

o_O


----------



## FairDoos

I have no idea what is good or what is bad to be honest but all i know is i am upgrading my connection speed up tp 20mbps soon yay


----------



## G25r8cer

Wohoo upgraded to 10mb when we just moved!!


----------



## FairDoos

g25racer said:


> Wohoo upgraded to 10mb when we just moved!!



NO FAIR! Yours is faster than mine but i am meant to get 10mbps aswell =[

I think i might complain! =[


----------



## fly




----------



## G25r8cer

Ooo look for once Charter is getting something right!!


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, I live out in the country so the ISPs we get is Dial up and Satellite and i like to play games and satellite gives you high ping! and cost way to much $200 per month for 2.5 Mbps download and 500 kbps upload once i move i'm so getting Cable or this Fios internet i keep hearing about


----------



## Gareth

=D I knew I liked the UKs internet speed but the upload suckssss, lol


----------



## ScOuT

Germany to Chicago...not too bad for half way around the world.


----------



## konsole




----------



## AjsGuns

why do Australians have such horrid speeds compared to the rest of the world?


----------



## sshaggy




----------



## ShowStopper

Pr0 said:


>



How much did you pay for you internet?


Heres mine


----------



## DirtyD86

AjsGuns said:


> why do Australians have such horrid speeds compared to the rest of the world?



isolation


----------



## Chuck_Fu




----------



## Vizy

Does timewarner have a cap?


----------



## Chuck_Fu

Vizy93 said:


> Does timewarner have a cap?



Yes I think they do have caps.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Just got this today  $20 a month split between 2 people


----------



## Michael

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Just got this today  $20 a month split between 2 people



$20 a month, for 6 months.. or did you get the full 1 year pricing?

-Michael


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Michael said:


> $20 a month, for 6 months.. or did you get the full 1 year pricing?
> 
> -Michael



Just 6 months because I'm not staying in my apartment more than 6 months


----------



## Shane

damn it just gets better and better


----------



## WeatherMan

Is that uni?

Or, Virgin Broadband 50Mb. ?  lol


----------



## Shane

its 50mb virgin yes....unlimited


----------



## WeatherMan

Holy cow, Do you like live inside the exchange? Lol


----------



## Shane

hehe ive actualy had it faster than that,previus shot from some time back.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Better than my last test  But it is shamed by Nevakonaza's


----------



## th3ha1og0d

I envy most of you 

I can't really take advantage of my speed because of the USELESS 60gb cap. Of course with 4 other people who use the internet it gets EATEN up lol. Darn bandwidth cap


----------



## g4m3rof1337

th3ha1og0d said:


> I envy most of you
> 
> I can't really take advantage of my speed because of the USELESS 60gb cap. Of course with 4 other people who use the internet it gets EATEN up lol. Darn bandwidth cap




You don't live in Chicago, do you?


----------



## N3crosis

I think it's time for some new internet...


----------



## WeatherMan

Thats just weird. My ISP has Doubled my Upstream without touching the downstream. WTF.

I used to have a 442k upline.


----------



## gla3dr

Slight difference between ul and dl...


----------



## th3ha1og0d

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You don't live in Chicago, do you?



Nope The Chicago server gives me the best results though. For some reason I get a much higher ping (around 90-100) when I test on the Toronto server.

And here's the best part: I have 2 DSL modems. One of them gives me lower ping times (like 10-15ms), but the other gives me better upload speeds (around 80 kb/s more).

It's all very confusing.

Just to show you: This is a test with my Speedstream 4200, whereas my previous post had the test that was done with the crappy 2wire Bell modem/router all in one.


----------



## Turbo10

Mines faster than id thought it would be


----------



## N3crosis

Here's my Chicago one .


----------



## th3ha1og0d

Flar0n said:


> Here's my Chicago one .



That's odd....I noticed you get around 90ms ping testing to the Toronto Server....just like I do. It doesn't make sense

Chicago is the best lol


----------



## Kalcalen

I post this to show how good most you guys have it when it comes to internet. Chiang Mai internet sucks. At least I don't have a bandwidth cap.


----------



## th3ha1og0d

Kalcalen said:


> I post this to show how good most you guys have it when it comes to internet. Chiang Mai internet sucks. At least I don't have a bandwidth cap.



YUP IT SUCKS to have a bandwidth cap. I'm always wondering if we've gone over. When you think about it, a 60gb cap is PATHETIC.


----------



## Chuck_Fu

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe ive actualy had it faster than that,previus shot from some time back.



Jeeze that is insane.  How much you paying for that?  Your upload speed should be higher than that though.


----------



## Shane

Chuck_Fu said:


> Jeeze that is insane.  How much you paying for that?  Your upload speed should be higher than that though.



im paying £35 a month,which considering i paid £19 for 10mb isnt bad at all.

it should cost £45 month but because we have a a package deal with them and i was a so called BETA tester for their new 50mb service we get it cheaper.

as for the upload,im not too bothred about that,its fast enough.


----------



## Chuck_Fu

Nevakonaza said:


> im paying £35 a month,which considering i paid £19 for 10mb isnt bad at all.
> 
> it should cost £45 month but because we have a a package deal with them and i was a so called BETA tester for their new 50mb service we get it cheaper.
> 
> as for the upload,im not too bothred about that,its fast enough.



Wow thats cheap.  Yeah the upload is fine its just that since the download is so fast I would expect the upload speed to be proportionate like 50 down and maybe 5 or 10 up


----------



## jashsayani

Damn you guys !!

Mine is--







$400/yr.


----------



## G25r8cer

jashsayani said:


> Damn you guys !!
> 
> Mine is--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $400/yr.



400/yr? Holy cow big rip off

You should be able to get Something way faster for that price


----------



## Chuck_Fu

g25racer said:


> 400/yr? Holy cow big rip off
> 
> You should be able to get Something way faster for that price



Look at what country he is in though I dont think they have anything better there.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Duh my fault srry


----------



## dannaswolcott

Here is mine guys, What do ya think?


----------



## Chuck_Fu

That seems a little slow


----------



## MadModder

These speeds are pretty constant for me, give or take a few hundred kb/s on the upload.


----------



## wilson

Best offer here is 100/100 Mbps, 30 dollar month. Some have a 300GB monthly cap i believe but other unlimited. Much popular among students.

I'm on a 7,2 Mbps wireless much cheaper 3G connection, plenty for my needs. Plus i can move around town.


----------



## graedus

basic residential cable internet $45 CAD/mth


----------



## EGS

Nevakonaza said:


> its 50mb virgin yes....unlimited





Nevakonaza said:


> hehe ive actualy had it faster than that,previus shot from some time back.





Bootup05 said:


> Holy cow, Do you like live inside the exchange? Lol





Bootup05 said:


> Is that uni?
> 
> Or, Virgin Broadband 50Mb. ?  lol





Nevakonaza said:


> damn it just gets better and better



So you're lucky to live in the UK with Virgin Broadband over there:
http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/dec2008/gb20081216_451754.htm

Stupid Comcast!


----------



## seecor




----------



## EGS

Well at least my upload surpasses the 50mbps fiend from the UK!


----------



## EGS

Yep...I think my upload is pretty good now:




Download is only half of that 50mbp guy up there but my upload is almost 7x more!


----------



## Chuck_Fu




----------



## Ethan3.14159

EGS said:


> Yep...I think my upload is pretty good now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download is only half of that 50mbp guy up there but my upload is almost 7x more!





EGS said:


> So you're lucky to live in the UK with Virgin Broadband over there:
> http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/dec2008/gb20081216_451754.htm
> 
> Stupid Comcast!



I have Comcast as well, why bitch about that speed, seriously? I highly doubt that anyone uses that max bandwidth. The download speed would be hindered by the side you're receiving from 99.9% of the time.


----------



## DirtyD86

another comcast user here. i've always been pretty happy with my speeds. although seeing that 50k is insane


----------



## EGS

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I have Comcast as well, why bitch about that speed, seriously? I highly doubt that anyone uses that max bandwidth. The download speed would be hindered by the side you're receiving from 99.9% of the time.


I'm not bitching, just envying.  Comcast could definitely introduce the same wiring if they wanted to. Whatever technology they use though, I'm happy with it. I like my upload speed; it's important because I'm constantly uploading via FTP.

I'd be happy as hell if we ever get 50k down and 25k up though.


----------



## chibicitiberiu




----------



## PaulPool

Comcast internet, on eMachines T3256 with no hardware updates.


----------



## dannaswolcott

I just seam to be getting faster and faster.


----------



## FairDoos

ROFL this was my schools internet speed 





Sucks to be honest they use BT EW!

I just did another one today to see if it changed atall and here are the results





BT PAHA!


----------



## PabloTeK

Considering BT own pretty much all copper comms/extranet lines in the UK I'm not too surprised about that. It won't be fast because other people will use it.


----------



## Hdk20

thats mine


----------



## MouSe

Not bad for $45 cable eh?


----------



## Shane

Damnnnnnnnn


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Damnnnnnnnn



Wow! That's some nice internetz!


----------



## DirtyD86

Nevakonaza said:


>



screw you


----------



## oscaryu1

My school's intenet is weird


----------



## Shane

haha thanks,shame i cant say the company support is good though,They suck big time.
None of them know what they are doing,many i talked to on support had no experience with the 50mb modem? 

they have no training whatsoever.


----------



## OvenMaster

I don't think this is too bad for $20/month. For life.


----------



## dannaswolcott

OvenMaster said:


> I don't think this is too bad for $20/month. For life.



We had Verizon................. HATED IT! after about a year it would disconnect all the time, DSL light would blink. Got about 2 mb, never came close to 3mb. Was ok when we first had it, Sucks now..... RR is WAY BETTER... Have a look for your self......


----------



## OvenMaster

dannaswolcott said:


> We had Verizon................. HATED IT! after about a year it would disconnect all the time, DSL light would blink. Got about 2 mb, never came close to 3mb. Was ok when we first had it, Sucks now..... RR is WAY BETTER... Have a look for your self......


RR isn't available in my area. 
The only other broadband ISP in my town is Comcast cable starting at $57.95/month for 15.0Mbps. Then the price goes up after the first year. It's not worth it, plus I can't afford it.
I've had Verizon DSL for two years. The only disconnection I've ever had was the ten minutes they took to upgrade my speed from 768kbps to 3.0Mbps (nominal) for free. It's been rock solid; I love it.
Compared to the dialup service I had for six years, this is heaven.


----------



## PabloTeK

oscaryu1 said:


> My school's intenet is weird



I thought you were in Texas?! ~50 miles to SF?


----------



## WeatherMan

TalkTalk Free Broadband


----------



## mcutra

*re*





Here is my speed , im user of T-home Macedonia and we have cool speeds since we use now optic cables


----------



## lovely?

i really hope you do not play video games on that connection... 313ms is really bad lag in any online game


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> Damnnnnnnnn



ROFL your internetz has TBz xD


----------



## vinnie107

Mine tends to vary between like 0.7 and 5mbps.


----------



## FairDoos

vinnie107 said:


> Mine tends to vary between like 0.7 and 5mbps.



Try doing the test from Maidenhead and see if you get better results


----------



## bigrich0086

HERES MINE ON WIRELESS G 



id lvoe to see what i get on the lan speed


----------



## joelmagar

not that great but im goin off wireless


----------



## theasian100




----------



## DirtyD86

DirtyD86 said:


>









update on my speed. my monthly bill hasn't changed yet im getting a major speed increase. thanks comcast !


----------



## Jerrick

A bit slower than usual.


----------



## Jerrick

Mmk. I feel better.


----------



## DirtyD86

very nice


----------



## funkysnair

these speeds down a copper telephone line are good


----------



## shravan98

here is mine 


i like it


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> these speeds down a copper telephone line are good



probably melt soon 

yeah good speed for Copper :good:


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> probably melt soon
> 
> yeah good speed for Copper :good:



yeh i know, the thing im impressed with is the fact that even at peek times it doesnt get slower 

aol told me it was my fault i was getting 0.5mb instead of the 8mb i was supposed to get....

surprise surprise, when i get my new broadband from competition im getting nearly 18mb lol... 

big middle finger to aol and all there un-helpfull staff for the past 4 years of depriciating internet service


----------



## Irishwhistle

A bit slower than usual, but it never is all that fast.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Just loving mine...


----------



## dannaswolcott

and its over wireless


----------



## FairDoos

BITE ME


----------



## DirtyD86

does anyone know who the champion is and what page they are on? i'm too lazy to look through all 50 some odd


----------



## Deltaforce

*Norway......sucks*







Horrible.....


----------



## CdnAudiophile




----------



## marsbars162

what is a good speed for download, and upload?


----------



## Connor.S




----------



## G25r8cer

FairDoos said:


> BITE ME



Dang that upload BITES.  lol


----------



## Hdk20

it's amazing how some people have great speeds


----------



## bcoffee20

bout the same as connor s. which is prolly because we live in the same state


----------



## marsbars162

lolz look at that speed.


----------



## ScOuT

marsbars162 said:


> lolz look at that speed.




Ouch...


----------



## computernoob1




----------



## Fiberop




----------



## Bob Jeffery

Fiberop said:


>



Nice upload. That's about the same as my schools upload. With no one on it my comp teacher hits around 100 megabytes per second download easy.


----------



## lovely?

divide that by eight and thats actually how many mega bytes per second your school is getting... this website uses kilobit speeds, which are 1/8 of a byte. so to get a number that actually makes sense speed-wise, divide your score by eight.


----------



## tremmor

honestly, i don't know a fair way to connect as far as city, server, state etc.
im just trying to say i could send the link to friends, family and neighbors. it will all be different. my question would be how to actually find out how fast. i know what comcast says, but don't understand why a neighbor would be so slow. yes i do pay for a bit faster. i think you know what im talking about though. 
cheers.........


----------



## Ramodkk

lovely? said:


> this website uses kilobit speeds, which are 1/8 of a byte



kilobit = 1/8 of a kilobyte not a byte

no?


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## newgunner

Did this test last month along with various other test around the world.  The slowest speeds was to the "Lahore" server at 4038 down 673 up.


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

at&t mobile broadband on a blazin 2G network baby yeah!!!!!





It's better than nothing though.


----------



## Sommer

Do I win?





Level 3 Optical Carrier ftw? According to speedtest.net my speed is 99% faster than all global connections.


----------



## Scubie67

Sommer said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 3 Optical Carrier ftw? According to speedtest.net my speed is 99% faster than all global connections.



 Is that real?


----------



## Sommer

Scubie67 said:


> Is that real?



Yep, thats actually the fastest I've gotten our network to roll. Usually about 50,000kb/s down 10000kb/s upload.

I'm pretty sure its OC-196 (atleast according to the wiki on Level 3)


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Sommer said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 3 Optical Carrier ftw? According to speedtest.net my speed is 99% faster than all global connections.



Indiana University of Pennsylvania? WTF? lol


----------



## Hobbawobba




----------



## Sommer

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Indiana University of Pennsylvania? WTF? lol



Indiana is a county and city in Pennsylvania... we have like 14,000 students... so it's not that small. It is a Div 2 school, and has no relation whatsoever to Indiana University nor the state.


----------



## Scubie67

Must be cool in games to have a speed like that


----------



## Sommer

Scubie67 said:


> Must be cool in games to have a speed like that



You really don't notice much difference in games compared to like cable. The ping is low for both net speeds so in that department they're pretty equal. When it comes to downloading large files, though this network kicks ass.


----------



## sshaggy




----------



## jevery




----------



## DirtyD86

i really dont understand comcast





goes from 20k, to 40, to 30 and now 15


----------



## Sean89

DirtyD86 said:


> i really dont understand comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goes from 20k, to 40, to 30 and now 15



Agree'd when you pay 50 bucks a month you want it always top notch.


----------



## Tomdarkness

At home:







Sommer said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 3 Optical Carrier ftw? According to speedtest.net my speed is 99% faster than all global connections.


----------



## Sommer

tomdarkness said:


> at home:



Hacks - and that's impressive you're a student there. What's your studies?


----------



## duythangos

My starhub cable vision... i'm very happy


----------



## lovely?

My latest:




this internet is such a pain though... the modem and router constantly go haywire, and cod4 is nearly unplayable since every 15-20 seconds it stops responding for 4-5 seconds.


----------



## kookooshortman55

These might be the saddest numbers that this thread sees.






I'll post my University connection after I get off Spring Break.  It's about 15x faster, haha I'm excited to go back


----------



## lovely?

kookooshortman55 said:


> These might be the saddest numbers that this thread sees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my University connection after I get off Spring Break.  It's about 15x faster, haha I'm excited to go back



nah someone awhile back posted with 56k dialup i think lol


----------



## kookooshortman55

Oh okay good.  Haha


----------



## Sean89




----------



## hometheaterman

Sean89 said:


> Agree'd when you pay 50 bucks a month you want it always top notch.



What kind of internet do you guys have? I'm paying $60 something after taxes and all with Comcast. Now granted I don't have cable or anything else with them so I pay more for that but I'm on their old 8mb a month plan but I hardly see over 5mbps download. For a while it was fine and still is faster than what I need but I've got the urge for something faster. They told me that for $10 more I can upgrade to the 18mbps or was it 16? However, I don't want to pay $10 more as $60 something is already ridiculous imo. I'm thinking about switching but it seems like Comcast, Embarq, or Alltel Wireless through my phone are about the only options. Alltel is great when on the road but I want faster than 1.2mbps or so at my house. Embarq doesn't offer any plans as fast as what I get now or didn't last time I checked and I don't like that you have to sign a contract.


----------



## FairDoos

sshaggy said:


>



Best connection ever for games especially with that ping


----------



## kookooshortman55

Yeah I was playing TF2 last night with 52 ping, random lag spikes that would bring it up to 1000.  Not fun, haha.


----------



## Langers2k7

At peak times.


----------



## WeatherMan

What the hell is going on





I've NEVER connected above 5Mb before? This is a 1Mb increase.......


----------



## nvysel24

Mattu said:


> Oh YEAH!!! Fastest Internet of the whole forum!!!!!



this is photoshopped the 7 is lower than the rest of the numbers plus its all blurry


----------



## DirtyD86

nvysel24 said:


> this is photoshopped the 7 is lower than the rest of the numbers plus its all blurry



i think it was fairly obvious he was joking


----------



## chrisalv14




----------



## WeatherMan

Something weird is surely going on at my ISP.
 I wan't my 3.7Mb back  I can't connect to anything properly now and my Ping is rediculous for gaming!!


----------



## KiD [720]

i have versalink 327w
i have "dial up" sort of but its pretty fast


----------



## dubesinhower




----------



## dubesinhower

i just redid it and got better? lol so idk if this is reliable...


----------



## dannaswolcott

Speed seams fine. About what I get.


----------



## dannaswolcott

KiD [720];1213497 said:
			
		

> i have versalink 327w
> i have "dial up" sort of but its pretty fast



wow. I remember that when i had Verizon DSL. been a while, I love my cable.


----------



## JTM

dubesinhower said:


> i just redid it and got better? lol so idk if this is reliable...



Mine are know where close to that! at all  DSL


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## dannaswolcott

what do u think of this?

Last Result:
Download Speed: 27702 kbps (3462.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1883 kbps (235.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

site: http://speedtest.nyroc.rr.com/


----------



## musso




----------



## dannaswolcott

your upload is more then download? hummmm


----------



## Gooberman

From what I've seen COX always has Higher Upload speeds which wouldn't bother me


----------



## Nitinz

great yaar this is damn fast speed.....


i will not publish...you will all gonna laugh... so peace out


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## g4m3rof1337

My new connection:


----------



## mep916

:O


----------



## bcoffee20

gosh freakin comcast given me crappy service even though they brought up there prices by like 3 dollars and said our internet was gonna be faster. what a bunch of liers :-0


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Testing out the new gigabit connection, and the internet.


----------



## hillbilly heret

I love college internet!


----------



## bomberboysk

Right now im stuck on some nice and slow library internet while waitin for a ride





Then again, with 30pc's on the net here the downlink tends to suck....


----------



## Aastii

What the hell, why am i paying for 25mb broadband then, huh virgin


----------



## Droogie




----------



## DirtyD86

tknick90 said:


>



nice, how do you like comcast?


----------



## Cleric7x9

DirtyD86 said:


> nice, how do you like comcast?



i will answer that for him since i also have comast. 

it is great if you ONLY use it for average, everday uses like downloading illegal things, email, gaming, etc


it is terrible for power users because they block EVERYTHING including FTP, DC++ clients, and anything else useful

also there is a 250gb/month cap but that is pretty high if you ask me


----------



## Bob Jeffery

mep916 said:


> :O



How much do you pay for that????


----------



## Gooberman

Holy crap...


----------



## Gooberman

My Grandma's DSL


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Because I felt like adding another result.


----------



## DirtyD86

mep916 said:


> :O



.......wow.


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## shark3149

This is my connection not very fast but very cheap.


----------



## zombine210

this is my residential account, my bro works for the cable company so we get some sort of deal.





i also have a business account through my job, but it's slower at about 5Mbps down, 1Mbps up, or something slow like that.


----------



## douche

My download speed should be 1.5 Mb/s and upload around 0.4 mb/s, but i did do the test at night, if that makes a difference.....


----------



## u-turn

Got to love comcast


----------



## tulfomanuel

I dont want to post mine coz its only 512Kbps in its full burst! huhuhuh
Guess its also good to know how much is the packages?

Thanks


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## N3crosis

Bell just said they moved to state of the art fiber optics, so let's see the difference between this and my old one...

New:




Old:


----------



## Bones




----------



## geeza




----------



## dug987654

At work, I work in York except it thinks I'm in Vevey (Switzerland). Will that make a big difference?


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## brian

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



*drool*


----------



## DirtyD86

brian said:


> *drool*





mep916 said:


> :O




did you see this?


----------



## dannaswolcott

DirtyD86 said:


> did you see this?



OMG!!! I wish I could get speeds like that here.... Max i get is 25mb down, some times i hit 35mb+ at like 3 am lol.... awsome


----------



## barnsleynut

Do i win slowest award?
please. please. please say i do!


----------



## bomberboysk

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



I wish i could get speeds like that around here  Im Stuck with my 15MB/768k roadrunner, although the "powerboost up to 22mbps" is nice for the first 30mb or so of downloads.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

brian said:


> *drool*





bomberboysk said:


> I wish i could get speeds like that around here  Im Stuck with my 15MB/768k roadrunner, although the "powerboost up to 22mbps" is nice for the first 30mb or so of downloads.



I know, the speeds seem surreal.


----------



## PabloTeK

bomberboysk said:


> I wish i could get speeds like that around here  Im Stuck with my 15MB/768k roadrunner, although the "powerboost up to 22mbps" is nice for the first 30mb or so of downloads.



Lucky  I'm on 7mb/344k copper ADSL here


----------



## dannaswolcott

Road Runner is fine, I dont have any problem at all with it.. I really like it, Once they start capping tho, The first time i go over i am done with them.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm downloading as well.


----------



## dannaswolcott

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm downloading as well.



Thats imposable.... I have called comcast on their speeds, They told me they can go 40mb down. Thats it.... WOW, IS that biz class?


----------



## 4W4K3

I'm at my mother in-law's house, wireless internet.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Last Result:
Download Speed: 25707 kbps (3213.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1925 kbps (240.6 KB/sec transfer rate)

from : http://speedtest.nyroc.rr.com/

I pay $39.99 for the net, $19.99 for the Digital Phone... Not bad, I love it....


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> :O


No way, haha


----------



## dannaswolcott

[-0MEGA-];1231911 said:
			
		

> No way, haha



I am in the upstate NY area, Any way to get speeds like that around here?


----------



## Geoff

dannaswolcott said:


> I am in the upstate NY area, Any way to get speeds like that around here?


Don't ask me, I can't get cable in my town.


----------



## dannaswolcott

[-0MEGA-];1231918 said:
			
		

> Don't ask me, I can't get cable in my town.



do you have FiOS?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

dannaswolcott said:


> Thats imposable.... I have called comcast on their speeds, They told me they can go 40mb down. Thats it.... WOW, IS that biz class?



It's not business class, though I use to have it. My last couple tests have been in the 80's and 90's for download and roughly the same for upload.

Lol, I ran another test for fun.


----------



## FatalityTech

Not to bad...


----------



## dannaswolcott

FatalityTech said:


> Not to bad...



Not bad.. FiOS?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

You're all a bunch of whiners


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## mep916

lol. i keep getting these incredible results. I dunno what's going on. 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1231911 said:
			
		

> No way, haha



It's a fiber connection but c'mon now. I pay for 10 up/ 10 down.


----------



## lavrentis

What the f*ck. ^^Thats lightspeed.


----------



## lovely?

we pay for 6mbps, but usually get 13-14mbps. idk whats up with it lately


----------



## Euklid

That's what $30 CND DSL buys you in Ottawa.


----------



## Geoffrey70

The sad thing is i'm about 40% higher than the average for the isp..


----------



## kookooshortman55

Just got out of college, back on my amazing internet at home.  It's 15 times slower haha.


----------



## bomberboysk

Well, i just got a new drop from the line to the house, as the old drop(80-90ft so the quality there kinda messes with signal if its bad) was rg59 and 20+ years old and damaged, they replaced with brand new rg6 quad shielded (and the support cable is solid vs stranded aircraft cable kinda wire, so it should sag less in the heat supposedly). Now that has improved signal a heck of alot(-10.x dbVm to +2.8dbVm), but i still gotta run myself a new line inside here from basement(ill have to suffer on this old rg59 currently going to my room, as i dont wanna run 3 lines of rg6. Cuz im already gonna be running 2x 130ft lines to the attic for satelite and the modem in like 2 months when i get the insulation/drywall done.) But as for now speeds are halfway decent:


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## Respital

*
WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Extra 3mb/sec from rogers = awesome xD.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

I just upgraded from 1.2 so this is fast to me


----------



## Volt

Not bad for an eeePC!


----------



## G25r8cer

10Mb Charter


----------



## Calibretto

Volt said:


> Not bad for an eeePC!



Your computer has nothing to do with your internet speed....


----------



## bomberboysk




----------



## Calibretto

bomberboysk said:


>



Download is lovely, but upload sucks!


----------



## bomberboysk

Gotta love roadrunner </not>


----------



## aviation_man

Wonder how many of these are fakes.  lol jkin


----------



## Mitch?




----------



## chrislo

Mitch? said:


>



Damn thats impressive for South Dakota. :good:


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

my speed is so unbearably slow. I wish i could get it up to 5 at least


----------



## Divyesh

Well mine is too low speed.


----------



## theasian100




----------



## linkin

Tel$tra Inter*trap*

Costs me $80 a month with a phone...
They call this Broadband?


----------



## linkin

PING PING PING


----------



## Calibretto

my new Verizon FiOS


----------



## brian

Well our cable is acting up so comcast is switching us to a different line. I hope its faster then this


----------



## Aastii

Jamesreeves_2007 said:


> my speed is so unbearably slow. I wish i could get it up to 5 at least



hehe it's cos you are in the south east you farmer  no fibre optics for you, copper all the way.


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

i guess............. can it be upgraded?


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

Divyesh said:


> Well mine is too low speed.




WOW! :O that is very slow


----------



## Quexos

Mine is kind of in-between:


----------



## TFT

Could be better


----------



## Quexos

TFT said:


> Could be better



What kind of connection is that ? Even Fiber Optics don't go that far so what is the network made of ?

Or maybe the network is made of ... photoshopping the result ...


----------



## TFT

Quexos said:


> What kind of connection is that ? Even Fiber Optics don't go that far so what is the network made of ?
> 
> Or maybe the network is made of ... photoshopping the result ...



Nasa Warp technology


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

Waheyy! I took advantage of a virgin media upgrade to 10mb


----------



## Fatback

This is one is for my internet rig its on a wired connection.







This one is my gaming rig which is on my wireless G network


----------



## Laquer Head

This is actually the best you can get in my area currently!


----------



## vtorres

I need help to improve my internet speed look how shit it is.


----------



## Aastii

upgrading to virgin 20mb soon hopefully, worth it for the extra few quid a month for double the speed 

couyld i claim back money for the 0.15 mb less that they aren't giving me that i am paying for? That is 1%, so 20p a month, that is just over £2 a year? Would really piss virgin off, which i am happy with beacuse of their crappy connection that keeps cutting out.

No word of a lie, we lost internet and tele the other day because virgin decided to acidentally disconnect us, took about half an hour for em to fix it  sat on the phone talking to an indian fella and listening to michael jackson while he was away telling the technicians to sort out the mess they made


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

I know i have already posted but it seems even fast today!


----------



## just a noob

wonder if i can play tf2


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> wonder if i can play tf2


You get that new internet?


----------



## linkin

how crap. at least my ping is decent


----------



## showtime




----------



## just a noob

looks like prime time to play online games is 8:30pm to 6am


----------



## brian

TFT said:


> Could be better



Oh how i loath you! If someone edits your post, it wasnt me


----------



## Respital

Bam!


----------



## bigrich0086




----------



## awildgoose

Apparently one of Australia's fastest internet (although I am using wireless).


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## dannaswolcott

And thats with online radio, skype, and 2 other people on the internet at once


----------



## gamblingman

*my speed*

Here it is:





Not bad eh!


----------



## G25r8cer

Charter just upped my upload speeds


----------



## wildbill




----------



## diduknowthat

Tufts University internet .


----------



## Jet

Internet speed at Georgia Tech through Speakeasy's Atlanta Server:

If the file size was larger, it would be able to be a more accurate reading--with such a small file, it is done in a fraction of a second. Tests are averaging out to ~350Mb/s, though I believe they could be higher--there is truth to the statement that Georgia Tech has the 2nd fastest internet speed in the nation. 







(note: the upload speed is capped in the dorms--elsewhere on campus on WiFi it is ~20Mb/s up and down).


----------



## Fatback

Jet said:


> Internet speed at Georgia Tech through Speakeasy's Atlanta Server:
> 
> If the file size was larger, it would be able to be a more accurate reading--with such a small file, it is done in a fraction of a second. Tests are averaging out to ~350Mb/s, though I believe they could be higher--there is truth to the statement that Georgia Tech has the 2nd fastest internet speed in the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note: the upload speed is capped in the dorms--elsewhere on campus on WiFi it is ~20Mb/s up and down).



Holy crap that some fast internet


----------



## Jet

Fatback said:


> Holy crap that some fast internet



It's interesting--my speed is above 90% globally, but only 82% locally...I wonder what the maximum someone's gotten for Georgia Tech is.


----------



## Fatback

Jet said:


> It's interesting--my speed is above 90% globally, but only 82% locally...I wonder what the maximum someone's gotten for Georgia Tech is.



I would like to know also because I don't see how it could get any better.


----------



## linkin

I'd post my capped internet speed but the site is taking forever to load.


----------



## Justin

internet speed here in university.






my internet at home




and the pingtest


----------



## linkin




----------



## Justin

"unable to test packet loss"

lol


----------



## Droogie

college internet = teh sex 

i could probably get it higher though..


----------



## linkin

jnskyliner34 said:


> "unable to test packet loss"
> 
> lol



I just did a fresh install. i didnt have java so i'm doing it again


----------



## aviation_man

Above average in my area for Comcast.


----------



## linkin

jnskyliner34 said:


> "unable to test packet loss"
> 
> lol



How about now?


----------



## G25r8cer




----------



## Michael

I just switched to Qwest DSL 5Mbps/684kbps;






I used to have Comcast 12Mbps/2Mbps;






Downloads aren't much slower with my Qwest DSL than when I had Comcast, though. Surfing the web actually feels 'snappier' on DSL, which I find very odd.


----------



## G25r8cer

Michael;1337503[LIST said:
			
		

> Surfing the web actually feels 'snappier' on DSL, which I find very odd.



DSL is usually "snappier" than Cable. DSL has alot more stable uploads and downloads than Cable.


----------



## just a noob

so much better than that wildblue crap, $40 a month and it's so much better even though it's half the price


----------



## ganzey

and this is off a 100 ft cat6 cable from a router that splits Ethernet cables off to 3 other pcs


----------



## G25r8cer

Length only becomes a factor after 100ft


----------



## webmaster1105




----------



## linkin

^^ What plan are you on or is that just a crappy ISP?


----------



## TihoN_oO




----------



## Respital

Anyone know why my upload falls from .50Mb/s about 70% through the test?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Crappy ISP 

Cable does not have stable uploads and some are worse than others


----------



## Enjoi




----------



## rharding91

Connected via wireless, I doubt having it plugged in would change it that much tho.


----------



## Fatback

Not to bad for a wireless G connection


----------



## Turbo10

Wireless N ftw ^^


----------



## mr_simon




----------



## gamblingman

*wow its fast.....*

It surprised me to see this! Wow its fast


----------



## linkin

^^ I want your internet.


----------



## joediscus

huh.. ran several tests... download is atrocious... upload was decent and better further away.. interesting...
I think I had better pay a little more.. I didn't realize my speed was so slow...


----------



## voyagerfan99

For a tech school, the download speed sucks but the upload is superb. I hear we use Verizon for an ISP.


----------



## brian

hmm, best ive had in awhile


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## FairDoos

Turbo10 said:


> Wireless N ftw ^^



Apparently Tiscali are really crap haha why not try virgin or are you happy?


----------



## FairDoos

bootup05 said:


>



rofl


----------



## Respital

FairDoos said:


> Apparently Tiscali are really crap haha why not try virgin or are you happy?



Maybe because he isn't one anymore.


----------



## FairDoos

Respital said:


> Maybe because he isn't one anymore.



I didnt get the joke?


----------



## FairDoos

gamblingman said:


> It surprised me to see this! Wow its fast



Not feeling that ping though ahha


----------



## pokethesmot

is this good or bad lol i know i get purity suckyinternet do to the act im so far away from the router


----------



## Jonyboy




----------



## Jonyboy

Had never heard of ping test before. Seems all good


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## Jonyboy

PabloTeK said:


>



Ouch


----------



## linkin

My speed is about half that right now... capped until the 12th of november... there goes my online gaming!


----------



## 87dtna

I have 3mb verizon dsl, it's not bad but I'm waiting for Fios to come to my area.  Don't like comcast other than just cable.  But even then they are putting the screws to me, they keep taking away channels and charging more.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/606078321.png


----------



## The Chad




----------



## kc-atl

here we go


----------



## saba.jamalian

Everybody can CRY for me !!   ( (
by the kindness of our DAMN government, we are actually not connected !!! 
I live in Iran.


----------



## 87dtna

saba.jamalian said:


> Everybody can CRY for me !!   ( (
> by the kindness of our DAMN government, we are actually not connected !!!
> I live in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mep916

saba.jamalian said:


>



:'(


----------



## bigrich0086




----------



## bigrich0086

mep916 said:


> :'(



Might wanna re run that test as no way ur upload will be that much higher over dl


----------



## porterjw

Living in a condo complex sucks.

On a side note, not sure why I never saw this Thread before, but thinking it was new when I clicked on it, I almost dropped a brick when I saw Post #2.


----------



## jashsayani

Just upgraded my connection. I usually get 1Mbps download and .20Mbps upload.


----------



## mep916

bigrich0086 said:


> Might wanna re run that test as no way ur upload will be that much higher over dl



I've always received odd results with this ISP. I'm guaranteed 10 up 10 down, it's fast, and that's all I care about. 

Here's a retest...


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> I've always received odd results with this ISP. I'm guaranteed 10 up 10 down, it's fast, and that's all I care about.
> 
> Here's a retest...



afffffffffffffff..................that's at work right?


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> I've always received odd results with this ISP. I'm guaranteed 10 up 10 down, it's fast, and that's all I care about.
> 
> Here's a retest...


Honestly, you need to send me about 90% of that upload

I get nearly 30mbps down



.......768k up


----------



## HybridGoomba

Not bad... But that 72Mb/s one destroys it easily


----------



## tsaw7

That's 20 meg service through a router. I am about to start testing 30 meg service for the cable co. I work for. I can't wait. I should get about 35 meg.


----------



## BigSteve702




----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Honestly, you need to send me about 90% of that upload
> 
> I get nearly 30mbps down
> 
> 
> 
> .......768k up



Ah that sucks!! 

I get about 12mb down and 2mb up


----------



## ScottALot

my isp average was HIGH and mine sucked majorly


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## G25r8cer

For some reason Charter upgraded us for free!! Wohoo


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## linkin

Our internet speed was returned to normal, and my brother decided this was the perfect time to start his download in utorrent 

I'm never going to be able to download the Windows 7 student thingy at this rate!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Goodness get rid of that


----------



## 87dtna

Just got comcast today, funny part is I ordered 16mb service with 3mb upload.






Alot better than verizon's DSL.


----------



## linkin

I disabled the wireless on our router (10.0.0.138 FTW! Type that into your browser, you should get some router config options) that my brother was using, and this is the new result. Bloody bandwidth hog!


----------



## brian

linkin93 said:


> I disabled the wireless on our router (10.0.0.138 FTW! Type that into your browser, you should get some router config options) that my brother was using, and this is the new result. Bloody bandwidth hog!



Its not that for everyone. just you


----------



## G25r8cer

brian said:


> Its not that for everyone. just you



Exactly everyone's "Default Gateway" is NOT the same

To find your default gateway open command prompt window. Then, type "ipconfig" w/o quotes and hit enter.


----------



## Jet

Slow today. Must be people working on schoolwork...


----------



## linkin

Slow!!?


----------



## Jet

linkin93 said:


> Slow!!?



Compared to this, yes 



Jet said:


> (note: the upload speed is capped in the dorms--elsewhere on campus on WiFi it is ~20Mb/s up and down).


----------



## G25r8cer

Universities/Institutes should not count


----------



## starlitjoker




----------



## diduknowthat

G25r8cer said:


> Universities/Institutes should not count



Yes it should, we're paying really good money for internet there!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I got the following score:

Download:
19.48 megabits per second

Upload:
0.96 megabits per second


----------



## ScottALot

WTF? Before it said I got an F, but now this?


----------



## smoothforprez




----------



## G25r8cer

ScottALot said:


> WTF? Before it said I got an F, but now this?



Yeah Charter just gave everyone 2x download speeds for free


----------



## Justin

boom! 

speedtest at a mall.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Dang thats slow


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Dang thats slow



yeah well the actual surfing wasn't slow, pretty decent.


----------



## WeatherMan

According to you, in your world of 1.5Mb 'fast' broadband


----------



## Justin

Bootup05 said:


> According to you, in your world of 1.5Mb 'fast' broadband



tsss make fun of the poor country!


----------



## goosy22

usually a little faster than this... hmmm...

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

W/o my LAN cable... wonder how fast it is with it... don't have time to do it, anyways. Time for school work


----------



## shark3149

my hook up


----------



## xuniter

so liitle....


----------



## gamblingman

*At the In-Laws!*

At the in-laws!











---
Their connection is terrible though. Lots of problems in staying connected, too many provider issues. 
---


----------



## FairDoos

Sorry to own you all but..

Im paying for 10Megabit from Virgin Media and i get this


----------



## Jet

FairDoos said:


> Sorry to own you all but..



Still slower than mine .


----------



## JBustos25

I'm pretty satisfied with mine


----------



## just a noob

still a lot cheaper than that wildblue shit


----------



## Machin3




----------



## awildgoose

FairDoos said:


> Sorry to own you all but..
> 
> Im paying for 10Megabit from Virgin Media and i get this



Holy crap, that's heaps fast.


----------



## linkin

Yeah that's really good compared to the horrible telstra i have.


----------



## pokethesmot

before i ran cat5e cable to my room


 

and after


----------



## geekme

mines not bad either


----------



## gamblingman

*speed*

What I hate is that so often the Upload and Download speeds are so out of whack. Like mine will be 100Mb/s to DL but .80Mb/s for upload...Whats up with that! I dont understand how there can be such a difference between the two.


----------



## Jet

FairDoos said:


> Sorry to own you all but..
> 
> Im paying for 10Megabit from Virgin Media and i get this



I think it has something to do with making sure you're not torrenting? That's like it is at Tech (My line is 600+Mb/.5Mb up)--we're the second fastest in the country, but they cap the upload in the dorms so stuff doesn't get out of control.


----------



## gamblingman

*what?*



Jet said:


> I think it has something to do with making sure you're not torrenting?



What is torrenting? I've heard of it but I have NO IDEA what that means. I think its something to do with downloading stuff, but I may be wrong. I know that a lot of people use it for stuff that is illegal, but I've also heard that can be used for legitimate purposes too. 

Anyone know? I hate being in the dark about things.


----------



## FairDoos

Jet said:


> I think it has something to do with making sure you're not torrenting? That's like it is at Tech (My line is 600+Mb/.5Mb up)--we're the second fastest in the country, but they cap the upload in the dorms so stuff doesn't get out of control.



Not sure i get you? I dont have a dorm i live in my bedroom at my house. Ha


----------



## Jet

FairDoos said:


> Not sure i get you? I dont have a dorm i live in my bedroom at my house. Ha



Usually people don't need much upload speed...so the ISP is giving you low upload speeds, but great download speeds.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

ian said:


> I amended the web address in your post
> Australia is renowned for crappy broadband speeds



Whoo! at least someone here is australian By the way are you using Cable? I happen to be using telstra to and I get around 9 1/2 megabytes a second


----------



## FATALiiTYz

linkin93 said:


> Yeah that's really good compared to the horrible telstra i have.



Wow, I'm getting 91/2 Mb/s with Telstra , are you using Cable?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Got new wifi the other day.





Not bad for wifi imho. Sure beats my old internet.


----------



## linkin

Sometime today (probably late at night) Telstra is activating our new ADSL2+ plan. 20mbps 

we are on 1.5mbps ADSL right now.


----------



## aalil

wow,, if in indonesia.. hmmm


----------



## Shane

Thought id run another test after my isp reset my connection due to problems....seems to be running great now.





I have 20mb virgin media unlimited....wish it had better upload though


----------



## Pr0

*Here comes Pain?*





This is my home connection.


----------



## Respital

Pr0 said:


> This is my home connection.



Lies.


----------



## Pr0

Respital said:


> Lies.



Why you like my connection?


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## The Chad




----------



## Motorcharge

The Chad said:


>



ouch, dial up?


----------



## Project




----------



## linkin

I'm on a 20mbps ADSL2+ connection, 1mbps upload. Download speed is not the best but uplaods are good for 1mbps.

I think my ISP just stuck us on the 8mbps plan, when we are paying for the 20mbps one... or maybe its just  acrappy connection?

Whats your opinion?


----------



## enzofur




----------



## Gooberman

uk80glue said:


> ouch, dial up?



No this is dial up





PS Not real upload speed, i wish lol. Ping should be lower but idk why it was that high it should be around 200ish


----------



## Lanther




----------



## brian

Schools network... And to think, we get it FREE of charge


----------



## dmw2692004




----------



## G25r8cer

Charter is being weird again

supposed to get 20mb down a 2mb up


----------



## linkin

you have a better download speed, i wouldn't complain at all


----------



## G25r8cer

I would rather have stable up and down's then constant back and forth crap


----------



## McDoc




----------



## iurytx




----------



## Project

New one


----------



## Lanther

This is what I have at work one dedicated T1 running around 200 PCs and Servers


----------



## ganzey

Project said:


> New one



sweet jesus!!!!


----------



## awildgoose

Yep Australia's best home internet plan.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/663350250.png


----------



## linkin

Capped internet.


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> Capped internet.



Man... that sucks so much.
Oh so Much.


----------



## Compequip

http://www.speedtest.net/result/663525108.png

This is with DSL, I'm getting Fios installed as I type hehe...
BTW how do you post with pic. and not link?


----------



## Compequip

Just got the fios installed here is the new test :good:


----------



## Theblackoutow

Verizon Fios :-D


----------



## panoet.h




----------



## Geoff




----------



## brian

[-0MEGA-];1387040 said:
			
		

>



Brian likes  hah


Heres me tethering to my AT&T 3G network...


----------



## robina_80




----------



## BikerTrash

This is the best I've got.  It sometimes goes up to the lower 20s, but I usually get around 16 steady.


----------



## Jet

Project said:


> New one



Nice! That's some fast internet...gotta love being server limited, though .


----------



## CrayonMuncher

jet said:


> nice! That's some fast internet...gotta love being server limited, though .



whoa!


----------



## linkin




----------



## raiderfan

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lubo4444

Project said:


> New one



What?!?!?!? How much do you pay for internet lol?


----------



## cohen

Mine sucks compared to everyone else! - I still have ADSL because they haven't upgraded the exchange in my area .

We might be getting an upgrade though - i am trying to convince day .


----------



## linkin




----------



## WeatherMan

Wireless speed in my room


----------



## ganzey

linkin93 said:


>



hey, congrats on being, um, uncapped


----------



## linkin

ganzey said:


> hey, congrats on being, um, uncapped



3 weeks of 64k is very.... demoralising


----------



## ganzey

linkin93 said:


> 3 weeks of 64k is very.... demoralising



lol, i lived with 14kbps dial up until 2 years ago. i still dont understand how i survived(considering i now have 30mbps)


----------



## linkin

it just takes so long to do anything at all... don't even think of downloading drivers!


----------



## Jet

Wired:




Wireless:




It's good to be back at Tech.


----------



## ian

Jet said:


> It's good to be back at Tech.


I need those speeds at home.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Jet said:


> Wired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to be back at Tech.



those are some serious speeds! anyhoo heres mine





also my pingtest


----------



## Fatback

Stupid upload speed


----------



## jashsayani

Here's mine (Wireless):





Can't beat Georgia Tech.


----------



## Cams




----------



## Dang3r




----------



## Shane

Id say this isnt bad for a 20Mb connection,at 8pm at night when its busy.


----------



## TFT

Yours is good Nev. Do you live above the exchange?, I'm on an up to 20Mb connection but download is a bit poorly


----------



## WeatherMan

a bit?

lol


----------



## TFT

Bootup05 said:


> a bit?
> 
> lol



 I live out in the sticks and a fair way from the nearest exchange and still on copper but it usually runs about 10Mb on a good day. Tonight is not a good day


----------



## Shane

TFT said:


> Yours is good Nev. Do you live above the exchange?, I'm on an up to 20Mb connection but download is a bit poorly



i live in the exchange! 

Nah,Im not actualy sure where our nearest exchange is tbh,cant be far though because i always get the highest speeds for the connection i pay for which is 20mb.

btw who the hell is "Torch Cummunications"? lol


----------



## TFT

Nevakonaza said:


> btw who the hell is "Torch Cummunications"? lol



In the UK there is only two telephone companies, BT and in the the city of Hull and a lot of outlying areas Kingston Communications. BT cannot get into our area so we are stuck with KC that own and run Torch Communications that in turn run Karoo which is my server.

We have no choice in our area, just the one provider. My up to 20Mb costs £18 per month which is not a bad price if only I could get that speed.


----------



## linkin

McDonalds FREE Wifi


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> McDonalds FREE Wifi



Wow that must really suck for you. Is dial-up faster than that?


----------



## Mattu

Wow look at this crazy upload speed at my school. Higher that download. Is that unusual?


----------



## linkin

awildgoose said:


> Wow that must really suck for you. Is dial-up faster than that?



dial up is about 0.05mbps  so it's better than dial up.


----------



## Calibretto

Verizon FiOS ftw


----------



## jpdaballa

Time warner cable  they said i should be getting 15 but this says otherwise


----------



## lubo4444

jpdaballa said:


> Time warner cable  they said i should be getting 15 but this says otherwise



How much you paying for Internet?


----------



## ganzey

this is my netbook, with 1/5 bars signal strentgh(wifi g)


----------



## linkin

McDonalds FREE WiFi

FAILS


----------



## Gooberman

right now my school's net is failing freaken 300 ping xD from 50 miles away is dumb lol


----------



## Rit

Works for me!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The place I'm moving to soon is apparently going to be U-verse capable, so that should be interesting. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Respital

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The place I'm moving to soon is apparently going to be U-verse capable, so that should be interesting. Looking forward to that.



....You are mocking us.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Respital said:


> ....You are mocking us.



Hah, Comcast internet is nice, I've barely had any outages, but we have the TV too, and I'm not a big fan of it..


----------



## dvduval

I have a pretty good connection here



I'm about to be forced to change providers twice in the next month, so it will be interesting to compare.


----------



## epidemik

Nothing to be jealous of but (I'm pretty sure) it's really cheap. I've never really been frustrated with it. Looking at other peoples numbers, I guess I simply don't know what I'm missing (but since its saving money, I'll keep it that way).


----------



## The Chad




----------



## Shane

The Chad said:


>



OMG that must be crippling,Can you even play online games decently on that?


----------



## G25r8cer

Best I could get on my touch


----------



## FairDoos

TFT said:


> In the UK there is only two telephone companies, BT and in the the city of Hull and a lot of outlying areas Kingston Communications. BT cannot get into our area so we are stuck with KC that own and run Torch Communications that in turn run Karoo which is my server.
> 
> We have no choice in our area, just the one provider. My up to 20Mb costs £18 per month which is not a bad price if only I could get that speed.



Virgin Media..?


----------



## Matthew1990

Don't even say Virgin.......omg they are so baddd its crazy. 

fast.co.uk is the best company in UK, speed doesn't drop during peak hours and pings are rock solid.


----------



## TFT

FairDoos said:


> Virgin Media..?



There are many more like Virgin Media but they all lease off BT unless it's cable. Throughout the UK, other than the city of Hull, BT is the only provider of it's network, the rest just lease the lines.



> While only BT and cable phone suppliers actually own telephone lines, BT now has to offer other suppliers the opportunity to rent its lines. This is called Wholesale Line Rental. The major benefit is that you receive one bill from your new supplier for your line rental and calls. You also keep your number and no work is required on your phone line.



Kingston Communication will not allow BT into the city of Hull, which means the likes of Virgin cannot lease any lines and offer an alternative.


----------



## Gooberman

The Chad said:


>



i could live with that don't be sad


----------



## linkin

our schools internet.


----------



## JLuchinski

Good old Telus.


----------



## philaaay

Here's my speed


----------



## mrcrazydeals666

*Is this good or bad?*


----------



## xxartanisxx

On my family computer atm  





I get about triple on mine lol GO CORDS 



 

little better lol dropped that crappy germantown server went to chicago lol


----------



## davidchagrin




----------



## Drenlin

Pretty good for a small town ISP.


----------



## awildgoose

The Chad said:


>



That is what you get for stealing McDonald's internet lol.


----------



## linkin

hey, that's my job.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Not bad, trying out one of the higher speed tiers. Might upgrade if I want a faster upload, but so far everything is great. They even installed their equipment for Uverse in the basement of the building.


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Not bad, trying out one of the higher speed tiers. Might upgrade if I want a faster upload, but so far everything is great. They even installed their equipment for Uverse in the basement of the building.



Big drop from your comcast connection. Have you noticed any significant difference?


----------



## The Chad

awildgoose said:


> That is what you get for stealing McDonald's internet lol.



And thats even on a good day! Internet in south africa is terrible. There stupid advets that say "New internet connection, up to 1Mb/s!".

Now for us, thats amazing. Its three times what I get now! Also three times the price then, $100 per month.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mep916 said:


> Big drop from your comcast connection. Have you noticed any significant difference?



I don't notice that much of a difference really. I really wanted Uverse too, it was always 'coming soon' in my old neighborhood, couldn't get it in the suburbs, and finally got it in the brand new building I'm in now. They set everything up, and like I mentioned earlier, they have equipment in the basement, so we're as close as we're going to get. 

The TV is great too, I'm actually enjoying it more than Comcast. If the speeds become slow, I can upgrade to the higher tiers, so that's always nice.


----------



## learningbunny




----------



## genbrown

*Great Downloads*

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Counter Bida

Mine is slower compared to yours...


----------



## bilgisayar

DirtyD86 said:


> go to http://speedtest.net and run a test on your connection speed... post results here



tank you!
perfect


----------



## FunnelWeb

here is my speed not fast i know but o.k for me


----------



## Ryeong

I'll get a MUCH better one once i move out..


----------



## Counter Bida

Mine got increased in speed in the last few days:


----------



## mes2410

http://www.speedtest.net/result/768380749.png

Verizon DSL.  From my work computer.


----------



## mes2410

oops.


----------



## ian




----------



## funkysnair

£21pr mnth


----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## dannaswolcott




----------



## The Chad

Just moved to uncapped ADSL!  
Speed is still > 1mb/s though


----------



## cutie22

comcast are really fast,

this was my connection speed that I'm using, for me it was ok I have no problem searching the net.


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## ganzey

oh yea.
when i test with the chicago server i get ping of 10ms, but only 28 mbps download


----------



## G25r8cer

Charter being weird again


----------



## Gooberman

omg one of my grandmas used to live in zeeland  but she moved to Florida i think xD


----------



## bluecity

*Which is better?*

SpeedTest.net or Speakeasy.net   Im showing a considerable difference...


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ You have DSL, Cable, or what? 

What do you consider considerable? 

Crappy ISP's tend to NOT have very stable uploads/downloads


----------



## bkribbs

is this good?


----------



## Ambushed




----------



## bluecity

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ You have DSL, Cable, or what?
> 
> What do you consider considerable?
> 
> Crappy ISP's tend to NOT have very stable uploads/downloads



I have ATTs U-Verse...Im not sure what you call it Fiber Optic? 4 to 7 Mb/s difference or more...


----------



## G25r8cer

Hmm   I would call up ATT and ask them what download/upload speeds you are paying for. Then also explain your issue. It might be a modem or router issue.


----------



## jhooga

http://www.speedtest.net/result/778456000.png


----------



## BradMcKinley




----------



## Shane

Ambushed said:


>



Wow nice...When i was doing a Trial for Virgin media on their new 50MB service that was super fast...but 71Mb that must be insane

Does that ISP limit your downloads/uploads?

Thankfully my ISP doesnt.


----------



## linkin

^ little off topic, but i like your avatar


----------



## bioevo

BTW I thought i got 20mb/s


----------



## ppdjoy




----------



## jgoff14

How did you get 52 with comcast? I WANT! NOW!


----------



## mihir

>



Mine


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## voyagerfan99

The speed may look good, but almost every page lags because of the students that try and torrent through the firewall.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ That sucks 

Pretty soon they are going to get caught. Universities are very tight with that kinda stuff


----------



## Besha




----------



## BradMcKinley

jgoff14 said:


> How did you get 52 with comcast? I WANT! NOW!



They just activated their 50Mb service in my area. Not too pricey, considering business class at 16Mb was only $20 cheaper.

We did have to battle with them to get it just right. Their techs came out to my office a few times that first couple weeks but I'm pretty happy with it now.

It doesn't even crap out when it rains anymore. Some sort of miracle.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

this is where im livin in thailand, pai to be exact, way up in the mountains


----------



## Paul Crossley

This is on "2.5" G, not quite 3G but works similarly


----------



## Jackster22

Tiscaly SUCKS! (TalkTalk)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DL rate : 1bite per second
UL rate : 1GBs.......

STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!




JOKE!


----------



## mtb211

I think I can smoke all those, ill post it up when I get home


----------



## Jackster22

My 1 bite p/s is the best! Don't even try to beat it!


----------



## mtb211




----------



## dannaswolcott

thats road runner windband extreme plan with no power boost.


----------



## linkin

not bad for 3G  well it's mobile broadband but yeah. it's behaving itself today


----------



## dannaswolcott

linkin said:


> not bad for 3G  well it's mobile broadband but yeah. it's behaving itself today



no not bad at all.... wish my verizon mobile card would be that fast.


----------



## bkribbs

Is that any good?


----------



## rawcomputers




----------



## Ultranothing

We hit 33Mbps early this morning, our highest has been 38Mbps, but we average around 25Mbps...

The great thing is, we only pay for 10Mbps, but they say it's because the "hub"(?) is only a mile and a half away...

Let's try with different servers...


----------



## ganzey

Ultranothing said:


> We hit 33Mbps early this morning, our highest has been 38Mbps, but we average around 25Mbps...
> 
> The great thing is, we only pay for 10Mbps, but they say it's because the "hub"(?) is only a mile and a half away...


you are paying for megabytes per second, the test is in megaBITS per second


----------



## Ultranothing

ganzey said:


> you are paying for megabytes per second, the test is in megaBITS per second



Oh, right...


----------



## fastdude

Haha I live right next to a BT exchange yet I'm stuck on a contract with orange


----------



## linkin

my *mobile broadband* is pretty decent tonight.


----------



## cbooker

her is what mine reads, don't know if it is any good or not


----------



## joh06937

**** all of you.


----------



## salvage-this

You got me beat.  I'm just happy that I can still play mw2 online.


----------



## Gooberman

this is at my grandma's house  i wish i had this at my house i currently don't have my 360 so no mw2 ((


----------



## bfabian




----------



## 1337dingo




----------



## Dizzy714

I pay for 15 down, but I'll get 34 down at times.







This changes in two days, though, going from Road Runners Turbo to U-Verse.


----------



## linkin

this is my schools internet speed


----------



## Gooberman

yeah my school had a beastin upload speed


----------



## Apathetic

At my house.   Ill post another one up once I get to uni lol.  Nice uploading speed, dl speed is jenk though lol.


----------



## kamikaze77




----------



## ScOuT

The fastest I can get in my town


----------



## Aastii

just upgraded broadband today:


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> just upgraded broadband today:



nice... All i get is 1.5mbit/256k


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> nice... All i get is 1.5mbit/256k



hehe it is super duper fast. I was thinking it won't be a noticable difference as 20mb is more than most servers will upload to you, but I was so wrong


----------



## Jet

Moved into a new apartment at Tech and got a new max. The needle goes up past 900Mb/s sometimes but averages out to around 500-600 usually. Uploads are capped (obviously) for wired connections, with wireless it's around 20Mb/20Mb.


----------



## Mez




----------



## brian

Ive gotten better before but what can I say, Im happy with it


----------



## bigrich0086

WIFI speed


----------



## joh06937

Jet said:


> Moved into a new apartment at Tech and got a new max. The needle goes up past 900Mb/s sometimes but averages out to around 500-600 usually. Uploads are capped (obviously) for wired connections, with wireless it's around 20Mb/20Mb.


----------



## Gooberman

^ yup  i would loveeee that


----------



## Gooberman

Just got a wireless card for my pc and this is what i got








even faster than my wired


----------



## an4rew




----------



## dannaswolcott

over wireless....


----------



## dannaswolcott

I love the road runner extreme, I may upgrade to the wide band 50/5 down the road.


----------



## bomberboysk

Please don't double post


----------



## dannaswolcott

CF is messing up today, it double posted my speed test so I changed it. Sry.


----------



## wolfeking

ill try again during peak time and it should be faster.





seems to be better at a server farther away.








I thought they are supposed to go down with distance, not up.


----------



## gamblingman

Its been better at times, but usually about this lately. If the fiber main to Houston wasn't *constantly *having problems, it would be faster.


----------



## RTYauch301

we just got shiny new mains and nodes in july i managed to get a new drop to it just broke one day ;-)


----------



## fastdude

[/URL][/IMG]

Just for the fun of it. Reykjavik server. Over wireless.


----------



## wolfeking

getting better!


----------



## wolfeking

thats not bad, (at school)


----------



## salvage-this

I love our school speed!


----------



## lubo4444

salvage-this said:


> I love our school speed!



What the....? This is really fast.


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just for the fun of it. Reykjavik server. Over wireless.


----------



## Jackster22

*School FAIL!*






Guess where i upload my YouTube Vids ;P


----------



## linkin

Not that good...


----------



## bkribbs

salvage-this said:


> I love our school speed!



Dang!


----------



## Gooberman

linkin said:


> Not that good...



compared to dial up that's like gold


----------



## linkin

It's 1.5mbps/256kbps 

I liked 8mbps/1mbps better but we aren't with telstra anymore.


----------



## Tuffie

Dang Australian internet prices.


----------



## Shane

Yes its fake,I dont know why speed test is saying that speed


----------



## linkin

Aunties wireless. This is on the 3G network.


----------



## computeruler




----------



## geek0x00

I'm using a gigabit connection distributed with a big LAN in our entire community. Ping is absolutely fast. Community LAN has no "rating" except for a gig per neighborhood. Best thing about that is that you need no modem 

Edit: Uh oh! I gave away my location!


----------



## geek0x00

I used my current anti-blocking mechanisms and did the test:
Tor:



Freegate 7.05p:



(upload speed dubious? Though I know that the service compresses and encrypts GET requests...)
FreeU 1.4:



(Somebody told me that it uses PGP all the way, without AES. This is probably why it never gets blocked but goes pretty slow.)
UltraSurf 9.98:
BAD LUCK TODAY. Download test data corrupted at speedtest.net (u.surf has notoriously high 3% packet loss and therefore often fails)
DynaPass 3.2:
The communists got this one!

Conclusion? Freegate Rocks. Period. However, it probably uses a weak encryption scheme like DES, because every couple of weeks this version gets blocked and another rolls out. Pretty much of a fuss. Last month Freegate 6.98 was working like magic, and the version numbers go like 6.98 6.99 etc. Tor is the choice if you want open-source, and it works quite well for a system with a open specification (think about how bad Psiphon goes these days in China). FreeU gets bad ping and slow download, but 1.4's been around for quite a while and has never been blocked. Ultrasurf? Well, it has too much packet loss. Often, the GET request gets corrupted, and the webpage times out, and I need to refresh. All Youtube videos lose a packet in the middle, and the video stops streaming.


----------



## mep916

I pay for 15up/15down







Nevakonaza said:


> Yes its fake,I dont know why speed test is saying that speed



look at some of my old tests. they were off the chart lol. here's an old one...


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> look at some of my old tests. they were off the chart lol. here's an old one...



 :good:

Its only gave me those wrong readings since i added a Ethernet Switch to my Network last night,Now im only getting half of my usual speeds! 

http://www.computerforum.com/183657-ethernet-switch.html


----------



## Propecia




----------



## bomberboysk

Latest result:


----------



## linkin




----------



## linkin

bit better today


----------



## johnb35




----------



## NVX_185

I remember getting 35 mbps Download with Optus once.


----------



## tyhatts

Im at work right now ! haha


----------



## wolfeking

literal, untouched, direct from the site. 

I think there is a link issue somewhere. Ill recheck tomorrow, and friday and compair the results.


----------



## anongo

why is mine so low??


----------



## Aastii

anongo said:


> why is mine so low??



Because you are with sky and they are crap?

It isn't the server themselves, I've just done a test with the same server and got:





Which is close enough to the 50/1 that we pay for, just distance/traffic dropping that 2Mb/s

If you don't mind me asking, where abouts are you?


----------



## anongo

is there a way i can switch servers?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

not bad for £80 for 10 months 

usually get between 20Mb and 30Mb download and 2Mb and 4Mb upload


----------



## Jet

I have to wait for the server in Georgia to change...it's capping my speed tests at ~50Mb/s.


----------



## Aastii

anongo said:


> is there a way i can switch servers?



Yep, when you go to speedtest.net, hover over the gold star and you will have 2 options; Morecambe or Manchester. Choose the Manchester one instead (I assume because you chose Morecambe and were less than 50 miles from it that you will be close to the Manchester server too)


----------



## anongo

Aastii said:


> Yep, when you go to speedtest.net, hover over the gold star and you will have 2 options; Morecambe or Manchester. Choose the Manchester one instead (I assume because you chose Morecambe and were less than 50 miles from it that you will be close to the Manchester server too)



I am way further away than 50 miles!!  Why is it saying i am closer than 50 miles anyway when im not??


----------



## Aastii

anongo said:


> I am way further away than 50 miles!!  Why is it saying i am closer than 50 miles anyway when im not??



Find where the nearest server is to you then and click that. You can drag the square around at the bottom over the map of the world. If you are on the other side of the world and it is thinking you are close, that will be why you are getting bad results. But then again, you are with Sky, who I thought were only in UK, so even if you are in the very north of Scotland, far west of Ireland or south the England, it shouldn't be THAT slow


----------



## anongo

There are only two servers I can choose and they are both more than 50 miles away. Is this why my speed is bad?


----------



## voyagerfan99

New ISP at work!


----------



## iAteBillyMays

Well can't say mines the worst...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Home ISP


----------



## vnsmith

here's mine..


----------



## E31

I am seriously contemplating suicide.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Dude! That's fast!
Compare it to 54.6 Kpbs!!


----------



## OverClocker

Here is mine.


----------



## linkin

Very happy with my new ISP (Internode)


----------



## SslagleZ28

Its slow, Im upgrading once the new rig is running  although I think verizon dsl is going bye bye and comcast cable is coming


----------



## claptonman

God, I love college internet.


----------



## fastdude

THEY HAVE A BANGOR IN AMERICA:angry:






@Linkin

Wow nice ping times


----------



## ScOuT

Not to bad...it works fine for my family. I have DSL 16,000 (29 Euros a month) which was the fastest you could purchase. They just turned on DSL 50,000 in my town last week. I am moving soon so I won't get to try it.

It says Nuremberg is 50 miles away...it is like 150 miles from me. 






My house in Germany to London 




And to Atlanta


----------



## dave1701

Here's mine


----------



## Intel_man

not bad... if only our ISP aren't such cheapos with the upload speeds.


----------



## Foodang




----------



## Fazel

My internet is so slow my download speed is 0.33 !!!

how come its so slow ??

does anyone know how i can make it faster ??


----------



## linkin

@ Fazel, contact your ISP. It could also be because of the plan you have chosen


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## Shane




----------



## Aastii

We have upgraded to 100Mb 

Over the wireless network on my netbook:





I want my computer back so I can have it hard wired and really tell


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> We have upgraded to 100Mb
> 
> Over the wireless network on my netbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my computer back so I can have it hard wired and really tell





May i ask what they charge you for that?...I pay £37 a month for my 20mb...feel like im been ripped off.

They wanted something stupid like £50 p/m last year when asking about the 50mb...and i was one of those that trial tested the 50mb for them when it first came out.

We did phone Virgin media asking what they could offer us,and all we got was "Thats for new customers only"


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> May i ask what they charge you for that?...I pay £37 a month for my 20mb...feel like im been ripped off.
> 
> They wanted something stupid like £50 p/m last year when asking about the 50mb...and i was one of those that trial tested the 50mb for them when it first came out.
> 
> We did phone Virgin media asking what they could offer us,and all we got was "Thats for new customers only"



£45 a month

We did have broadband, TV and phone with them and I think it came to something like £85 a month or around that. We were getting charged £45 a month for 50MB, which is what 100MB should be costing (with landline with them).

They said to us that it is for new customers only, so we said fine, we want to drop TV with you and just keep TV and broadband at 100MB for the £45 a month, which is the online price, and what they put us at, then switched to Sky. Comes out at ~£12 a month cheaper than what we were paying, but with double broadband and better TV (V+HD to Sky+HD).

You tell them you want to leave unless they give you the right prices, they will bend over backwards for you


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> £45 a month
> 
> We did have broadband, TV and phone with them and I think it came to something like £85 a month or around that. We were getting charged £45 a month for 50MB, which is what 100MB should be costing (with landline with them).
> 
> They said to us that it is for new customers only, so we said fine, we want to drop TV with you and just keep TV and broadband at 100MB for the £45 a month, which is the online price, and what they put us at, then switched to Sky. Comes out at ~£12 a month cheaper than what we were paying, but with double broadband and better TV (V+HD to Sky+HD).
> 
> *You tell them you want to leave unless they give you the right prices, they will bend over backwards for you *



Tis very true. Except my debacle with TPG. If anyone ever moves to Aus, stick to Internode. I moved over from TPG to Internode and have not regretted, even only having 60GB of data instead of 200GB, I feel like I'm getting a better deal.


----------



## dave1701

Why is my speed so much slower than everyone else's?


----------



## johnb35

dave1701 said:


> Why is my speed so much slower than everyone else's?



Try resetting your modem and router.  If you still have slow speed then contact comcast.


----------



## tech savvy




----------



## nathan32111

hmmm.....
pretty good for a new zealand connection right?


----------



## JordyAtkins

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1064967943.png

I know its old, but I remembered i had posted it somewhere else and thought i'd repost it here

results are : Download:47.69 Mb/s
Upload: 1.68 Mb/s

however this is in a shared house and i hate virgin with a passion


----------



## linkin

Nice low ping


----------



## deja

This is my speed from SERBIA.Do you now where is this country.Here so bad speed of internet  that shame so much.We have one company TELEKOM which is of state company, and they have a monpoly over us.


----------



## dellxps420




----------



## Fatback




----------



## dave1701

Mine aint the fastest


----------



## SslagleZ28

I just starting connecting to the internet through my EVO 4G, because somebody in the house wont upgrade from the stupid 1.0mps 19.99 a month Verizon DSL plan.  So I took matters into my own hands.  The ping sucks but i can't complain about the speeds


----------



## johnb35

SslagleZ28 said:


> I just starting connecting to the internet through my EVO 4G, because somebody in the house wont upgrade from the stupid 1.0mps 19.99 a month Verizon DSL plan.  So I took matters into my own hands.  The ping sucks but i can't complain about the speeds



I have the same phone as well.  How do you like it?


----------



## SslagleZ28

johnb35 said:


> I have the same phone as well.  How do you like it?



Its the greatest phone ever lol.  I've always been a blackberry guy, thats all I would buy.  Mostly because I felt a keyboard was a must have, then I heard all the great reviews of the EVO, my t-mobile contract was up just after my recent divorce.  So i figured what the hell went with Sprint, grabbed the EVO and LOVE IT.  Had to relearn to text but other than that the features are amazing.


----------



## hyperfire




----------



## fastdude

deja said:


> This is my speed from SERBIA.Do you now where is this country.Here so bad speed of internet  that shame so much.We have one company TELEKOM which is of state company, and they have a monpoly over us.



 

Least you have nice ping eh?


----------



## fastdude

Ugh... So mediocre - pretty decent for like a tenner month though


----------



## voyagerfan99

Current for my university
ISP is Connecticut State University System


----------



## linkin

A little slower, the weather is affecting it :|


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## Shane

Recently upgraded from 20Mb to 30Mb Unlimited.


----------



## diduknowthat

Got sick of my wireless internet at Tufts and got a USB to ethernet adapter (my onboard NIC is broken).


----------



## tremmor




----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> Got sick of my wireless internet at Tufts and got a USB to ethernet adapter (my onboard NIC is broken).





tremmor said:


>



I think both your connections have been on Crack 

Id hate to immagine how much those connections would cost over here in the UK,Just a 50Mb connection costs around £57 i think it was,So hell knows how much tremmors would cost 

I dont think we have over 100mb yet though here.


----------



## tremmor

changes often enough. Just busy and better times to check.
Mine for the internet is over a $100 a month. I do have Uverse fiber optic though. Like a lot better than Comcast. 






In fact im paying for basic cable tv, internet, phone service and a very basic cell phone $251.00 a month.


----------



## fastdude

tremmor said:


> changes often enough. Just busy and better times to check.
> Mine for the internet is over a $100 a month. I do have Uverse fiber optic though. Like a lot better than Comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact im paying for basic cable tv, internet, phone service and a very basic cell phone $251.00 a month.




That Fibre optic is awesome! Light speed!

I have a new recommended server for whatever reason.


----------



## gamblingman

tremmor said:


> changes often enough. Just busy and better times to check.
> Mine for the internet is over a $100 a month. I do have Uverse fiber optic though. Like a lot better than Comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact im paying for basic cable tv, internet, phone service and a very basic cell phone $251.00 a month.



Why the large difference between up vs down? I used to get over 100Mbps and noticed that much more than that really didnt make much of a difference. 

Are you on a community optical network that came with your home? I dont see many places with optical.

This is my speed lately. It aint great (its not too bad either) but they want another $50 for another 10Mbps, thats just not worth it.


----------



## tremmor

Damm if i know. I just liked it and ran with it. I checked and price was only $73.00 for internet. Oh well. And yes im a fisherman. Northern Canada mostly.
Only thing that is different is fiber optic cable. I live in a residential and the people across the street cant get it. At least not the same service. Its only on my side.


----------



## JustinKranz




----------



## yoyojoe




----------



## karma charger

PC eye said:


> I thought I would take a look at how well dsl would do here over long distance rather then in any place to local. I wonder how Walker, Texas Ranger doing so...



hey look! it's verizon, the crappiest isp in the world! i have it too, i get about the same


----------



## linkin

Speedtest changed their layout!  I liked the old one better.

TAFE network today:






Seems a bit slow. I get better speeds at home.

EDIT: This is better:


----------



## linkin

"Faster than 77% of AU"

That really worries me.


----------



## CdnAudiophile




----------



## mihir




----------



## ZYX




----------



## WeatherMan

Is that Virgins 10Mb package?

This is my 8Mb package from TalkTalk, Southend > Gloucester


----------



## boo-boo

This is my parents internet ill post mine later on.


----------



## ZYX

Bootup05 said:


> Is that Virgins 10Mb package?
> 
> This is my 8Mb package from TalkTalk, Southend > Gloucester



I have no idea sorry, it's my parents Internet (well mine too ) and I haven't really taken much notice as to what it is, although I imagine it will be something like 10MB so your probably correct.


----------



## linux992

I'm jealous of everyone's fast speeds haha.


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## boo-boo




----------



## linkin




----------



## boo-boo




----------



## jgoff14

BAM!


----------



## ChrisUlrich

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1273444019.png


----------



## linkin

Via wireless n


----------



## Hsv_Man

And yes there is a problem with my internet i am supposed to be on 8000/512 kbps but for some reason my router modem settings are reporting half that showing the same as the speed test result.


----------



## WeatherMan

8Mb / 1Mb line from TalkTalk

Migrating to a 24Mb line in a few days :] 

Estimated speed of around 13Mb in my location xD


----------



## linkin

We just had telstra replace all the copper from here to the exchange:











Beats my test up a bit 

They are coming back as there's still static and noise on the line, which would be the cables under the house.


----------



## bkribbs

I can't complain, but I never get that. I get maybe 1.2 MB/s in reality.


----------



## claptonman

Not much on upload, but I don't do that very often.


----------



## Des_Zac

Seems pretty good


----------



## accessoriesguy

A month or 2 ago we finally got our internet fixed (after years of problems) and We are getting double the internet speed now since we upgraded a few months ago.

I get 2.5Mb/s thats right! stay away from ATT!


----------



## Mez

Not bad, running off of a wireless adapter to my PC... wonder what it would be with it plugged directly into the modem or router...


----------



## wolfeking

probably not much faster. Most wireless cards are rated up to 56Mb/s.


----------



## jgoff14

Just about to switch to 105 I think. If we get cable tv internet price is the same.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

D: slowest Internet in the VILLAGE.  :O. 
http://www.speedtest.net/iphone/132149785.png


----------



## mihir

My New 1Mbps line with unlimited  download - $20 a month.


----------



## Shane

jgoff14 said:


> Just about to switch to 105 I think. If we get cable tv internet price is the same.



Thats insane  

Im upgrading my package next week from XL 20Mb to XXL 50Mb (Superhub) from Virgin Media.

Its only £5 more a month for the 50mb package over the 20mb.


----------



## Wolfeymole

That's one helluva speed Jgoff, I thought mine was fast.

I have a 30Mb package.


----------



## techdragon

It ain't much, but it works for me I suppose


----------



## Shane

Upgraded my internet today from 20mb to 50mb.

Before






After




Not bad for only £7 more a month.


----------



## mihir

Nevakonaza said:


> Upgraded my internet today from 20mb to 50mb.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for only £7 more a month.



GBP 7 more or total cost to you GBP 7.

And that is insanely cheap.
Do you have a download Cap.


----------



## Shane

mihir said:


> GBP 7 more or total cost to you GBP 7.
> 
> And that is insanely cheap.
> Do you have a download Cap.



I wish it was a total of £7 a month 

Its £35 a month for this 50mb connection i have now.
No download cap its unlimited...They do however say at peak times they might reduce your speed depending on how many online in your area known as a "Fair Usage policy"...but ive ran speed tests at different times in the day and night and ive always had high speeds regardless of the time.

And mihir,Your location is India....can i now have a cookie?


----------



## Gooberman

OMFG you're internet is almost 25 times faster than mine


----------



## Shane

Gooberman said:


> OMFG you're internet is almost 25 times faster than mine



Lol i thought you guys in the US had fast connections!


----------



## Gooberman

We have the slowest package 3 mbps (getting 2.8) the upload is decent compared to the download it's like .95 mbps


----------



## linkin




----------



## mihir

Nevakonaza said:


> I wish it was a total of £7 a month
> 
> Its £35 a month for this 50mb connection i have now.
> No download cap its unlimited...They do however say at peak times they might reduce your speed depending on how many online in your area known as a "Fair Usage policy"...but ive ran speed tests at different times in the day and night and ive always had high speeds regardless of the time.



Still that is awfully cheap for a 50Mbps connection.
I have an Mbps connection and pay $20 for it and also with a really bad ping,because of which I cannot game online.





Nevakonaza said:


> And mihir,Your location is India....can i now have a cookie?


You missed the city and the state


----------



## Intel_man

This is what happens when my ISP is not 100% reliable...






and I'm paying for these speeds. ugh


----------



## linkin

That's called throttling


----------



## lubo4444

What does ping mean on the screen?


----------



## techdragon

Ping is the time it takes for a request to be send to the server and returned.


----------



## Troncoso

Guess I'm getting what I pay for...


----------



## lubo4444

techdragon said:


> Ping is the time it takes for a request to be send to the server and returned.



Thanks.


----------



## Knunez

pretty good


----------



## scopestech

We had to have our internet uncapped coz it was so slow...


----------



## Shane

Not bad for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Turbo10

oh dear, living in a village sucks


----------



## Turbo10

scopestech said:


> We had to have our internet uncapped coz it was so slow...



word of advice, change your ISP. Tiscali were terrible when i was with them their 'unlimited' was crap they just switched my internet off in peak times. Switch to someone else fast


----------



## skidude

Work connection, I wish my home was as fast:


----------



## Gooberman

oh that would be so nice to have lol


----------



## lubo4444

Wow nice speed.


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## linkin

skidude said:


> Work connection, I wish my home was as fast:


----------



## pwlljakob




----------



## skidude

@linkin- me gusta tambien


----------



## Darren

Some of your guy's speeds are ridiculous. My cheap Dad doesn't want to spend much on internet so mine's pretty slow. 





This is with my parents in the other room streaming Netflix on an HD TV so it may be slightly faster than this but I don't know if that would affect this. 

It also seems my room has a black hole it in because I mysteriously lose signal and then it's back all the time while a room over the signal is much faster and more reliable. Maybe it's my craptastic machine....


----------



## muhammad.arif09

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1427231108.png


----------



## muhammad.arif09




----------



## claptonman

Gets the job done.

Should post how much you guys pay, too. We pay $60 a month, split between three people.


----------



## wolfeking

Our connection sucks and its $45 a month for it.


----------



## C4Radon

Mine costs around 45 as well


----------



## Thanatos

Denther said:


> Some of your guy's speeds are ridiculous. My cheap Dad doesn't want to spend much on internet so mine's pretty slow.



I feel your pain.


----------



## Turbo10

about £20 i think a month or 25 and with calls, im not sure.


----------



## naman




----------



## NyxCharon

So i moved into my dorm today...


----------



## jgoff14

NyxCharon said:


> So i moved into my dorm today...



oh no, not West Virginia! lol

GO HOKIES


----------



## wolfeking

jgoff14 said:


> GO HOKIES


Definately agree. VT>UNC>>>WV!


----------



## robina_80

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1444271922.png


----------



## Shane

robina_80 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1444271922.png



Thats a crazy connection,Not seen an ISP provide such a good upload speed as that.


----------



## robina_80

i wish it was mine but its at work, we got a 10gig tie to the isp


----------



## dave1701




----------



## BurningSkyline

Oh Yeah, be jealous.


----------



## thesam101

Tis alrite:


----------



## claptonman

From my home's wireless network, not my college apartment.







Glad I moved out...

In comparison:


----------



## Pr0




----------



## dave1701




----------



## mrjack

This was measured at around 9:30 PM, which means other people are using the connection quite heavily. This is probably the slowest it's been so far, usually it's around 40Mb/s on both the download and upload.


----------



## wolfeking

just a shot from school. lol.


----------



## aliza.wine

Here's my speed. I guess i have the slowest internet speed here..


----------



## Gooberman

aliza.wine said:


> Here's my speed. I guess i have the slowest internet speed here..



Are you kidding, a  year ago I would of killed for that.


----------



## wolfeking

aliza.wine said:


> Here's my speed. I guess i have the slowest internet speed here..



haha, BS.   tethered result here.


----------



## scopestech

Turbo10 said:


> word of advice, change your ISP. Tiscali were terrible when i was with them their 'unlimited' was crap they just switched my internet off in peak times. Switch to someone else fast



would if we could

contract -.-

we have had so many problems with them... we basically have to ring them every two months to fix a problem... they're even more ...(dont swear)... ahem... TERRIBLE now since talktalk took them over... and i think AOL have taken talk talk over too... says it all really


----------



## Gooberman

wolfeking said:


> haha, BS.   tethered result here.


still better than dial up lol(well unless it's very very unstable then they are close )


----------



## wolfeking

I would test a dial up connection, but this lappy dont have a RJ11 port on it. lol. 

And this connection is more stable than my home connection, but a lot slower.


----------



## Gooberman

I've been off dial up for 7 months, i'd die going back lol


----------



## wolfeking

I would love it. Play a round of solitaire between pages or something. Or do my homework between pages.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

where are you guys getting all these crazy speeds from, canada sucks for internet, anyone know where in ontario canada you can get unlimited usage with a speed of like 25 down and 15 up at the least? as for my current speed, lmao this is the best ever, im on a 3mbs down plan and this is what im getting at 3 in the morning, haha normally they give me about .5 down, but yeah thats cogeco for you, never know what your gonna get with those dickheads


----------



## mrjack

ixiboneheadixi said:


> where are you guys getting all these crazy speeds from,



My current connection is provided by the university I attend. The fastest speed I've downloaded files at was 8.1 MB/s (64.8 Mb/s) from YouTube.


----------



## linkin

I got our internet connected at the new place but it's on an 8Mbit ADSL port instead of an ADSL2+ 24Mbit port... good news is that our line is up to scratch and syncs exactly at 8160kbps/384kbps every time... Rock solid stable, too


----------



## Hsv_Man

linkin said:


> I got our internet connected at the new place but it's on an 8Mbit ADSL port instead of an ADSL2+ 24Mbit port... good news is that our line is up to scratch and syncs exactly at 8160kbps/384kbps every time... Rock solid stable, too



Same speed and hardware as what i'm on Linkin 8000kbps/384 it does the job and i can wait for the NBN anyway.


----------



## linkin

Hsv_Man said:


> Same speed and hardware as what i'm on Linkin 8000kbps/384 it does the job and i can wait for the NBN anyway.








I love Internode


----------



## Gooberman

Bad AT&T BAD BAD BAD!!! 
















Don't know what the problem is :/

EDIT

Ok it seems it's back to normal


----------



## DakotaDarkHorse

Heh... I'm living in the Wounded Warrior barracks here at the San Diego naval hospital... on top of being slow, its unstable...


----------



## SECNeedEr

This is the speed you get in Iran. It's great ain't it? :good:


----------



## CrazyMike

Kinda pissed off right now, fighting with provider. Suppose to be getting 100Mb/s.


----------



## linkin




----------



## mihir

I really need a 3Mbit Connection but turns out the only ISP in my area has 1Mbit as the max speed .
But I am paying half the price for a 1Mbit connection compared to other ISPs.


----------



## Gooberman

At least your upload is decent xD


----------



## mihir

Gooberman said:


> At least your upload is decent xD



Yeah.
Helps a lot in web development.


----------



## mihir

My ISP's online bill payment is not working so I was not able to renew my internet connection so, I gave them a call and they provided with me with a 5 hour top-up,it is so unfair since there is a problem with their website and why do I have to suffer for that without internet for the next 7-8 hours till they come and collect my bill money. And on top of that they give me a 100kbit bandwidth


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> My ISP's online bill payment is not working so I was not able to renew my internet connection so, I gave them a call and they provided with me with a 5 hour top-up,it is so unfair since there is a problem with their website and why do I have to suffer for that without internet for the next 7-8 hours till they come and collect my bill money. And on top of that they give me a 100kbit bandwidth



That sucks  It sounds almost like they took it down to deliberately cap the speed, to lessen the stress on their network.

Our internet is dropping out all the time. I rang our ISP days ago. I called again yesterday and nothing had been logged, so the guy logged it and said they'd call and tell us about when it will be fixed within 23 hours. And they will give us compensation! I wonder if they'll waive the fee this month?


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## Ankur

I don't know why server is in Chennai lol.


----------



## linkin

Pretty pathetic. I'm capped at the moment, and our line is unstable so we got put on on a stability profile. Not that it helps with the stability issues.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

not bad for a public library with like 50 computers going lol its pointless to have this high of a speed here, the computers are such crap it still takes like 10 seconds to open anything


----------



## WeatherMan

Fastest I can get with ADSL2+ in my area 

Was paying £19 a month for 8Mb, I am now paying £21 for 24Mb (Of which I get 6.5)


----------



## WeatherMan

Result!

Just got off the phone from TalkTalk, they are upgrading me to 40Mb Fibre for £30 a month AND I don't have to pay the connection fee! :]

Estimated Line speed is between 27.7 & 31.2Mb!

Installation date is the 17th!


----------



## zer0_c00l

http://speedtest.net/result/1516423438.png


----------



## PixelVandalism

I get 25-30 mb when using ethernet but with my shitty wireless g adaptor I get:


----------



## mrjack

EDIT: Decided to try using servers that were farther away.


----------



## Ed1965




----------



## ScottALot




----------



## salvage-this

Not too bad considering I am on wireless


----------



## Heku




----------



## ghost183




----------



## Motorcharge

Wifi tethered off my dad's Samsung Galaxy Tablet






Comcrap at home.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Motorcharge said:


> Wifi tethered off my dad's Samsung Galaxy Tablet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcrap at home.



your comcrap is a lot better then the internet at my new place lol


----------



## Aastii

omnomnom


----------



## WeatherMan

I take it that's their 50Mb service?

What percentage of servers that you download from would you say give you a transfer speed of 5MB/s or over?


----------



## Vfem

Well, so much better then my F when I had DSL a few months back! :good:


----------



## WeatherMan

40Mb FTTC From Talktalk got installed today


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> 40Mb FTTC From Talktalk got installed today



Nice ,How are talk talk and if you dont mind me asking how much you pay a month?

I pay £32 a month for my 50mb,was £37.


----------



## WeatherMan

TalkTalk have been pretty good to me as a customer, I'm paying £29 a month for my connection (Non capped) and free Evening & Weekend Calls.


----------



## Motorcharge

ixiboneheadixi said:


> your comcrap is a lot better then the internet at my new place lol



Regardless, it's nowhere near what they advertise.


----------



## Laquer Head

CrazyMike said:


> Kinda pissed off right now, fighting with provider. Suppose to be getting 100Mb/s.



Damn, you are lucky..look at mine on Shaw./


----------



## linkin

Laquer Head said:


> Damn, you are lucky..look at mine on Shaw./



Dude I would kill for that speed.


----------



## Whisper91




----------



## Phy




----------



## Geoff




----------



## linkin

I want your internet :|


----------



## Geoff

linkin said:


> I want your internet :|


This was on wireless too, I typically get around 20-25Mbps when on wired


----------



## linkin




----------



## mrjack

While streaming The Daily Show with Jon Stewart. The speed has gotten better since I moved into my new apartment and it is more consistent.


----------



## turbodiesel

oh well


----------



## Laquer Head

Much better now..


----------



## jgoff14




----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Much better now..



I hate shaw's upload speed. They rip us off so much.


----------



## Intel_man

Finally got the time to access the computers at school.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## CrazyMike

Intel_man said:


> Finally got the time to access the computers at school.



WTF!!! is the server right in your back pocket? that's insane!! even for a school... must love it though


----------



## Intel_man

CrazyMike said:


> WTF!!! is the server right in your back pocket? that's insane!! even for a school... must love it though



It is pretty nice... the computers at my school use E8400's and Dell 17-19" monitors (not sure about the specific size)


----------



## mihir

Well this is embarrassing, but my phone's 3G connection is better than my home wired internet connection.


----------



## herto

http://tinyurl.com/89ckl6k

Won't work when I try the forum version, but ohwell... here it is.


----------



## dave1701

Kinda sucks.  Is this the speed comcast is normally?


----------



## Intel_man

Speed I'm getting right now at home on a wireless network.


----------



## linkin




----------



## Shane




----------



## Gooberman

This was at my mom's house, all i can say as i'm not really liking comcast, feels slower than the 3 mbps uverse(I'm only here until tomorrow )


----------



## mep916

in exchange for signing a new 1 yr contract, my isp upgraded my lines to 25dn/25up for $55/month


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> in exchange for signing a new 1 yr contract, my isp upgraded my lines to 25dn/25up for $55/month



20/4 for $60/mo here with Comcast...


----------



## WeatherMan

My line has finally been reprofiled :]


----------



## FuryRosewood




----------



## newuser

Having gone through some of the posts, it appears people in the UK generally get faster broadband speeds than in the US. I myself getting around 37mb/s on the main computer and around 25 mb/s on my tablet. I am with BT broadband and have an up to 40mb/s package.


----------



## thewarboy234




----------



## Intel_man

Hmm... it's even faster today.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Hmm... it's even faster today.


See I'm skeptical about those, since you are probably on campus you have high speed links directly to that server.  What kinds of speeds do you get if you connect to another server?


----------



## linkin




----------



## jonnyp11

felt like sharing the part it leaves out with the 40mb/s+ for the first ~5-10 secs. And i would think that 20mb/s+ would be an A, i guess those business 150mb/s speeds are why not.


----------



## Intel_man

[-0MEGA-];1712035 said:
			
		

> See I'm skeptical about those, since you are probably on campus you have high speed links directly to that server.  What kinds of speeds do you get if you connect to another server?


Doubt it. Server's in City of Vancouver. My campus is in City of Burnaby.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

can't post the pic atm as I'm on my phone but I'm in Seoul airport on the FREE WiFi and the down speed is 3. 7Mbps down and 5. 5Mbps up


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## pwlljakob

Comcast...

my dad has comcast buisness class at work with the following speeds...
0.5 MB download speed
0.4 MB upload

Oh My God PAINFULLY SLOW!!!


----------



## pwlljakob

PC eye said:


> The link there should be changed to http://speedtest.net since the com will just show a bunch of other sites some with sharewares that install along with the test program you download. The speedtest.net is the one where the online test is seen.



OUCH!!!
yes i understand it's old but dang... how can you endure that?


----------



## turbodiesel




----------



## pwlljakob




----------



## SuperDuperMe

lol...



Mifi from 3, damn i wish i had what some of you guys have.


----------



## Intel_man

WRXGuy1 said:


> See I'm skeptical about those, since you are probably on campus you have high speed links directly to that server.  What kinds of speeds do you get if you connect to another server?



Bring on the hate!!!!! lol

Just finally got some free time at the computer lab on campus.


----------



## Geoff

FORDSVTPARTS said:


> OUCH!!!
> yes i understand it's old but dang... how can you endure that?


Why are you testing a server so far away?  Test one near you


----------



## mikesafl




----------



## jonnyp11

Off iPad3, 32gb, 4g-lte on verizon with 5 bars signal

vs home internet (wifi, wish i could try ethernet straight to modem!)


----------



## wolfeking

I think the locator is messed up. It says 100+ miles away, but greensboro is like less than 30 down the road.


 
slower for the one they claim is closer (~50+ miles away)


----------



## Allandale93

[/URL]


----------



## Geoff

FORDSVTPARTS said:


> OUCH!!!
> yes i understand it's old but dang... how can you endure that?


He chose the furthest server as well to get even slower speeds.


----------



## Perkomate

Get on my level


----------



## spirit

Couldn't connect to the Norwich server so I had to use a server in London instead.






Norwich server may or may not be faster, I don't know though as it says "Latency failed" or something like that. :/


----------



## Shane

Birmingham is my closest server.


----------



## TankerHC

How exactly do you post the results? Speedtest.net doesnt allow to copy the object. Only gives you a copy to a link to the page. Well, you are all doing it somehow. So, how do I do it?


----------



## wolfeking

click on Share, then forum and copy the link in the box.


----------



## TankerHC




----------



## linkin




----------



## SuperDuperMe

i would kill for your speeds linkin.


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> i would kill for your speeds linkin.



Yeah so would I  I've been on both ends of the spectrum and everywhere in-between. DSL sucks, MOAR FIBRE IN YOUR DIET!


----------



## Perkomate

linkin said:


> Yeah so would I  I've been on both ends of the spectrum and everywhere in-between. DSL sucks, MOAR FIBRE IN YOUR DIET!



do you have the NBN already?


----------



## spirit

Connected to a server in Norwich this time. 






Funny how it reckons Norwich is around 100 miles away from my house, it's actually just 10 miles up the road lol.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> Yeah so would I  I've been on both ends of the spectrum and everywhere in-between. DSL sucks, MOAR FIBRE IN YOUR DIET!




Lmao atm im on a shitty MiFi dongle which is wifi in a dongle  It sucks. Better yet im capped at 15gb. 12 month and i can get rid of the crappy thing


----------



## TankerHC

vistakid10 said:


> Connected to a server in Norwich this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how it reckons Norwich is around 100 miles away from my house, it's actually just 10 miles up the road lol.



-100 = less than 100. 10 is less than 100.


----------



## spirit

TankerHC said:


> -100 = less than 100. 10 is less than 100.


If you look it says *~ 100* which means 'about 100', doesn't SpeedTest use the > and < symbols to show les than or greater to distances? Anyway, doesn't matter.


----------



## Russ88765

Fastest wifi connection my butt!


----------



## TankerHC

vistakid10 said:


> If you look it says *~ 100* which means 'about 100', doesn't SpeedTest use the > and < symbols to show les than or greater to distances? Anyway, doesn't matter.



Yep, your right. Got me on that one.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Russ88765 said:


> Fastest wifi connection my butt!



Ouch, that is harsh. How do you get that wired and my dongle gets more?


----------



## johnb35

It's funny that I got 10MB faster speed switching from a docsis 2 cable modem to a docsis 3 modem.  Needless to say I'm very happy that I can download a file at 4mb per second.


----------



## byteninja2

Holy cheese, when did I get 10 MBs, it was just 2 MBs last month! Charter decided it was time for a free upgrade!



That was less than 50 miles away.



This is one more than 500 miles away.


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## claptonman

Wireless at my apartment. Wish I had the 25mb/s wired to my university internet.


----------



## byteninja2

byteninja2 said:


> Holy cheese, when did I get 10 MBs, it was just 2 MBs last month! Charter decided it was time for a free upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> That was less than 50 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one more than 500 miles away.





claptonman said:


> Wireless at my apartment. Wish I had the 25mb/s wired to my university internet.


We are so simaler in internet! I have charter, and you have charter, I have nearly same speed as you! (LOL)


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, probably have their same package.


----------



## linkin




----------



## claptonman

linkin said:


>



Good god.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Much better now that I'm back home.


----------



## Russ88765

linkin said:


>



How is something like this possible? What would I have to do?


----------



## johnb35

Russ88765 said:


> How is something like this possible? What would I have to do?



All depends on your service provider and what speeds they offer.  You would have to have a cable or fiber optic connection, DSL would be out of the question.


----------



## byteninja2

linkin said:


>



Upload is slow, even my 15 MBS plan has 2 mbps upload.


----------



## Perkomate

god dammit i want the NBN (fibre) now... Too bad we're not on the list to get it as yet.


----------



## linkin

byteninja2 said:


> Upload is slow, even my 15 MBS plan has 2 mbps upload.



It's a whole megabit faster than any residential ADSL connection in AU



Perkomate said:


> god dammit i want the NBN (fibre) now... Too bad we're not on the list to get it as yet.



Me too


----------



## Perkomate

linkin said:


> Me too



then how'd you get that fast? Next door to an exchange?


----------



## linkin

Perkomate said:


> then how'd you get that fast? Next door to an exchange?



I'm not on ADSL  Optus Cable


----------



## TankerHC

Russ88765 said:


> How is something like this possible? What would I have to do?



Back in the early 90's I spent 4 1/2 years as a Broadband Engineer with Comcast. I designed the Headends, and launched and managed their Broadband services in 4 Cities (I was a Regional Engineer).  Back then, depending on active customers you werent getting much as far as download through the pipe and there were other limiting factors. I havent kept up with it much although I am still a member of the Society Of Telecommunication Engineers I went on as a Regional Manager for a Web Focused Corporation. So, as said, I havent kept up except to get what our Cable Company offers. So, I was wondering the same thing and was about to make a dumb statement of "Cant be real, I believe its photoshopped", but decided to do my research prior to  posting a dumb statement. 

All I can say is "WOW ARE YOU AUSSIES LUCKY!". His provider, Optus, offers packages up to 200 down. 120 MB down and 10 up for an extra $20 (Aus) per month. Never happen here, at least in the near future. Optus claims with their 120 package you can download an entire album in less than 5 seconds. I am sure you "Can", but thats also going to depend on what equipment you are using.

Just wow, wish we had that.


----------



## Perkomate

hint: it's not like that. Only in some really special circumstances will you hit even 150 down.
I'm on 3 down, 0.8 up.


----------



## Russ88765

I guess I can't expect to get much of anything on wifi, but it lags so much even with a router plus a good connector. On the box it advertised speeds of up to 300mbps yet i'm seeing not even 1! I feel like I wasted my money on this thing.


----------



## Pell

jnskyliner34 said:


> gee, you guys have some pretty fast connections.
> 
> oh well, nothing to be ashamed off since this is what i subscribed for in the first place. this is why i only get to play on asian based servers in CS:S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Omg.....

Mine 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Pell said:


> Omg.....
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



First one.... OUCH! Second one.... NICE!


----------



## bconover93




----------



## Compequip

I just upgraded and here is my new speed.






How you like the ping....


----------



## Compequip

johnb35 said:


> It's funny that I got 10MB faster speed switching from a docsis 2 cable modem to a docsis 3 modem.  Needless to say I'm very happy that I can download a file at 4mb per second.



So John my modem is over 2 years old I got from my provider.  I just agreed to a new 2 year agreement.  Should I have asked for another modem?  My current model is an actiontec MI424-WR (Rev E). I have no issues but I'm running 3 wireless devices off it.....


----------



## ayan

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1967873955.png 
The isp promised 100 mbps ... i feel bad now :-<


----------



## byteninja2

My cheese, I am happy. It goes at 30 MBpsmost of the time, today is slow.


----------



## antztheplayer




----------



## Shane

Considering i pay for a 50MB connection,I think this is great!





Cant wait for the 100Mb roll out.


----------



## wolfeking

im not quite sure what I am paying for, might have been 10 or 20, but I am averaging somewhere between them, so all good.  going to either 30 or 50 when I can. 

Actually like this result. I know I am not paying for 30Mb


----------



## linkin

wolfeking said:


> im not quite sure what I am paying for, might have been 10 or 20, but I am averaging somewhere between them, so all good.  going to either 30 or 50 when I can.
> 
> Actually like this result. I know I am not paying for 30Mb



I'd trade 10Mb down on that for an extra 2Mb up if I could. I'm in 100Mbit but I still only get <2Mb upstream


----------



## wolfeking

The max upload is 3MB, and that is only on the 30 and 50 MB packages.  Not really sure I need anything over 30, as its $30 more for the 50 service, and I doubt that I could get any better service from it. The package I am on now is giving no better download times than the 10MB package that mother has with century link, but I don't have wireless on this package. Not sure how hard it would be to get a router for it. 

That too might depend on the server the download is coming from though, yes?  The one I tested it on was the Ubuntu server when fetching 10.04 for my latitude. Was downloading at 5MB more or less.


----------



## Gooberman

Don't know what's up with AT&T with ping :/


----------



## itsaferbie

Here's what I get at home. I will post up the speed at my apartment when I go for college. Which will be around August.


----------



## Darren

I hate my internet with a passion. Parents are cheap and won't change providers since it's bundled with other things like our cell phones.


----------



## itsaferbie

Here's the speed at the apartment for college. Only paying for 15 down but getting this instead.


----------



## Gooberman

better than our 3 down and 1 up lol


----------



## claptonman

I pay for 15mb, so glad to know its working.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Daywalker




----------



## wolfeking

I think I am paying for either 20 or 30 down with 3 up and its okay I rekon. Still waiting for the availability to get 50 down 5 up which is the fastest internet in our county.


----------



## Thanatos

And we're paying for 6 down. Stupid ISP signed too many people on to their connection or whatever and this is what I get. I would call and complain but they couldn't do anything about it anyways.


----------



## Virssagòn

Just bought fibernet, they promised 4mb/s upload and 60 mb/s download.... They forgot some mb! 






But why is your uploadspeed that high and your downloadspeed medium? I see 4-5-6 mb/s upload!?!


----------



## Virssagòn

Daywalker said:


>



Thats crazy


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Here my new interwebz speed 





Installed today oy yesh


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Here my new interwebz speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed today oy yesh



Nice one,Don't forget they're upping the speeds soon so yours should be 60mb.

Not looking forward to when they put the prices right up after though,I can just see it coming.

Im already paying £37.25 a month,I'm trying to get a TV package deal + Internet with them at the moment,Doubt they will give us any offers though. 
Been a long serving customer doesn't really mean anything to VM.


----------



## gigabiteme

*speed*

i don't know how to paste pic here, results- download-7.60mbs- upload.82mbs
ping 75ms- graded as "C" faster than 51% of canada- i am from a wireless router about 20ft away


----------



## voyagerfan99

Current speed at school. It's not really that fast for us end users unfortunately.


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Here my new interwebz speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed today oy yesh



The only disadvantage to living in the East. 






"Slower than 65% of Great Britain" now I just feel depressed.


----------



## WeatherMan

Can't you upgrade to fiber yet?

Also, what service are you on? 8Mb or 24Mb?

When I was on 8Mb with TalkTalk I received anywhere between 3-5Mb, then upgraded to 24Mb, and received around 6Mb. 

Since making the switch to 38Mb FTTC from TalkTalk, I now get a rock solid line of 37.xMb all day every day!


----------



## spirit

Nope, don't think I can upgrade yet.  Actually on a 7Mb service from PlusNet I think, but the speed fluctuates. 

You're in Essex though, closer to London, I'd expect your speed to be faster.


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


> Current speed at school. It's not really that fast for us end users unfortunately.



That upload is nice,with our ISP our download speeds are good but uploads are poor.


----------



## trewyn15

Here's my school internet, I'll have to do it again when I get back to my apartment, not this fast I know that haha





and then I just pulled this in my apartment... stupid router died so i'm using and old one  plus we have a lot going on i think in the apartment


----------



## buspope

mine


----------



## byteninja2

buspope said:


> mine


My dear cheese! A 839 MS ping! Call your provider, even bad providers usually dont give pings that high, usually its the modem.


----------



## G80FTW

This is my speed on my desktop right now.  I am on a wifi connection via an old 50Mbps Netgear wireless card, and as you can see I only have 2-3 bars of signal where I am.  My router is located on the other end of my house so honestly thats pretty good.

This is my new router I just bought to replace my old WRT-54GS with signal booster and so far it is light years better.  My old router kept needing to be reset because it would stop sending out IPs for devices and the speed was up and down like crazy.  My new Linksys N900 EA4500 is the best router I have used.





Keep in mind this speed is on a wireless connection with poor signal via a wireless card from about 10 years ago when wireless first came about.


----------



## wolfeking

wireless from the phone company. Not happy with the speed at all.


----------



## alexjb

is it the higher the numbers the better? my grandad has virgin and he something like 30 and I think i have 3? thats what tiscali told us? but it's 13?


----------



## wolfeking

The higher the number the better yes.    What the number means is the fastest that you can download data from the internet. Basically if you start with a set unit, say 3000 data (saving from megabytes for this demo only)  and you have three computers with 10, 100, and 1000 download speeds.  The first one is going to take 300 seconds to complete it. 30 seconds for the second one, and 3 seconds for the last one.   
Does that make sense?


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> The higher the number the better yes.    What the number means is the fastest that you can download data from the internet. Basically if you start with a set unit, say 3000 data (saving from megabytes for this demo only)  and you have three computers with 10, 100, and 1000 download speeds.  The first one is going to take 300 seconds to complete it. 30 seconds for the second one, and 3 seconds for the last one.
> Does that make sense?



oh I see thank you  do you think my internet is quite fast then? I thought itthe speed was 3megabytes but I guess it's 13?  thanks


----------



## wolfeking

It is faster than my wireless signal.  It is not a really fast speed though. Upper of low really. But this is coming from my experiences with 30Mb download speeds.  

Really, it is more dependent on the speed at which the servers you are downloading from can provide the data. I have yet to hit 10Mb let alone 30Mb on any download (Steam, Origin, Linux distro's, other various programs, MP3s).


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> It is faster than my wireless signal.  It is not a really fast speed though. Upper of low really. But this is coming from my experiences with 30Mb download speeds.
> 
> Really, it is more dependent on the speed at which the servers you are downloading from can provide the data. I have yet to hit 10Mb let alone 30Mb on any download (Steam, Origin, Linux distro's, other various programs, MP3s).



ok thank you  I thought it was quite low, I live in the country and we cannot get any virgin internet here, but my dad is looking at getting sky via satellite which should be better


----------



## wolfeking

I would not worry about it being slow. It is not all that slow. As long as you are not downloading a bunch of large files you will never hit the bandwidth cap anyway.  The only thing that you will get from faster service is the ability to download more at once closer to the server max.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> I would not worry about it being slow. It is not all that slow. As long as you are not downloading a bunch of large files you will never hit the bandwidth cap anyway.  The only thing that you will get from faster service is the ability to download more at once closer to the server max.



Thanks, it seems okay with all of us using the internet, my brother is always playing online on his Xbox, and there's 6 of us living in this house but the internet seems to be fine for all of us


----------



## spirit

alexjb said:


> is it the higher the numbers the better? my grandad has virgin and he something like 30 and I think i have 3? thats what tiscali told us? but it's 13?



Your speed is much faster than mine.


----------



## 87dtna

The worst connection I could get lol-


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> The worst connection I could get lol-



F+, haha!


----------



## Virssagòn

WRXGuy1 said:


> F+, haha!



I hate the internet providers here in Belgium...
They give high downloadspeed, but uploadspeed is crap!
I'm getting 4mb/s upload and 65mb/s download and they say it's the second best offer.


----------



## Gooberman

Wish I had that upload lol


----------



## Shane

Not exactly sure when VM are rolling out our new 120mb upgrade. 





I hope they can give us a better upload speed.


----------



## Virssagòn

Gooberman said:


> Wish I had that upload lol



LOL! your upload is higher then my download speed and my uploadspeed is higher then your downloadspeed...
Why don't they just make them equal? :'§


----------



## G80FTW

Nevakonaza said:


> Not exactly sure when VM are rolling out our new 120mb upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they can give us a better upload speed.



Better upload speed? Iv been stuck on 1mbps upload speed since the dawn of broadband. I have no idea how people are getting more than that.  And really, its never been a problem for me.  Most people do more downloading than uploading so to have a 60mbps upload speed and a 2mbps download speed seems rather useless.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Better upload speed? Iv been stuck on 1mbps upload speed since the dawn of broadband.



If you think 1MB/s upload is bad, I get around 640Kb/s upload. :/


----------



## Gooberman

the reason the upload is so high is because it's a community college with over 15 thousand students trying to access their website lol. Though I would like it if they had at least 6 mbps down so i can watch meh netflix better lol(I work in an open lab as a tutor but it isn't busy a lot of the time)


----------



## wolfeking

spirit said:


> If you think 1MB/s upload is bad, I get around 640Kb/s upload. :/


I'm getting about 2MB upload on the "internet". The "phone" is slower. Hold up for a second and I will edit with the CL speed. 





yep. Less than a MB.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> I'm getting about 2MB upload on the "internet". The "phone" is slower. Hold up for a second and I will edit with the CL speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Less than a MB.



I got road runner too. I even got the turbo crap free for a year. 

And thats odd because my phone has a slightly higher upload speed than my computer. Its usually like 1.1mbps and my computer is almost always .9mbps.  Even on the same network.  Maybe its my computer?  

Would replacing my modem make a difference in upload speed? Once I get my router paid off Im going to buy a new modem.


----------



## wolfeking

let me reword that. The first one is a dedicated network via Time Warner. The second one is the network that came with the home phone and Direct TV bundle. I would stop that service, but the bill only goes down by $2 if I do.


----------



## Ankur

I am thinking about getting a 10mbps connection, but I don't know why should I get it, BF3 also runs perfectly on this speed just at 14.81 $ per month.


----------



## WeatherMan

How much does a 10Mb/s line cost there?


----------



## Ankur

Actually Reliance told me they have 12Mb/s connection till 25 GB download for 20$ and after that the speed becomes 1Mb/s unlimited download.


----------



## Virssagòn

Ankur said:


> Actually Reliance told me they have 12Mb/s connection till 25 GB download for 20$ and after that the speed becomes 1Mb/s unlimited download.



Pff, they say much, but is it true?
Search for fibernet shake, they promised me 65mb/s download, 4mb/s upload and unlimited download...
56mb/s, 3,6mb/s and a limit of 150gb is what I get! But I'm happy until now.


----------



## Geoff

Ankur said:


> Actually Reliance told me they have 12Mb/s connection till 25 GB download for 20$ and after that the speed becomes 1Mb/s unlimited download.


Wow that's horrible, I typically use 200GB+ a month.


----------



## Ankur

SmileMan said:


> Pff, they say much, but is it true?
> Search for fibernet shake, they promised me 65mb/s download, 4mb/s upload and unlimited download...
> 56mb/s, 3,6mb/s and a limit of 150gb is what I get! But I'm happy until now.


How much do they charge you?



WRXGuy1 said:


> Wow that's horrible, I typically use 200GB+ a month.


True, I wish we had those high speeds here.


----------



## Virssagòn

Ankur said:


> How much do they charge you?
> 
> 
> True, I wish we had those high speeds here.



We use it for our telephoning + internet + digital hd tv.
http://telenet.be/1113/nl/thuis/shakes/internet-digitale-tv-telefonie

It's 55 euro /month.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Your speed is much faster than mine.



So spirit has slow internet? Mine is 15/3, but I have yet to pay the bill, so my phone's 3G hotspot is what I am on now, SOOO slow.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> So spirit has slow internet? Mine is 15/3, but I have yet to pay the bill, so my phone's 3G hotspot is what I am on now, SOOO slow.



I do have slow internet. Hopefully things will improve in the future though.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> I do have slow internet. Hopefully things will improve in the future though.


Yeah, Im hope for me to. Charter has major problems, hopefully I will get FiOS here.


----------



## ViolentAbove

Pretty low speeds. 

Also, my first post! Hello!


----------



## Jet

Decent speedtest server today, but still server limited.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Decent speedtest server today, but still server limited.


Now do you actually get that kind of speed when downloading from servers outside of your schools network?


----------



## Fooozball

^ probably not


----------



## Justin

I was on a 1.5 down, 0.5 up plan a couple of months ago. Now it's 3 down, and still 0.5 up.


----------



## Jet

WRXGuy1 said:


> Now do you actually get that kind of speed when downloading from servers outside of your schools network?



Yes. I downloaded TF2 from steam at 40MB/s. Microsoft and Apple generally can net pretty high results as well. The rest--all server dependent.

Not exactly sure why you don't believe speeds like this are possible--there are a number of universities that reach these speeds, though apparently Georgia Tech is #2 in the nation.

EDIT: more proof:


----------



## spirit

Jet said:


> Decent speedtest server today, but still server limited.



What the... I'm jealous!  I get 7MB/s download and 640KB/s upload (max!)


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Yes. I downloaded TF2 from steam at 40MB/s. Microsoft and Apple generally can net pretty high results as well. The rest--all server dependent.
> 
> Not exactly sure why you don't believe speeds like this are possible--there are a number of universities that reach these speeds, though apparently Georgia Tech is #2 in the nation.
> 
> EDIT: more proof:


Now that's the proof I'm looking for.

I know they have gigabit internet in many places, but seeing as how you are actually on the same site as the server, I wasn't sure.


----------



## Jet

WRXGuy1 said:


> Now that's the proof I'm looking for.
> 
> I know they have gigabit internet in many places, but seeing as how you are actually on the same site as the server, I wasn't sure.



Actually the server is in Carrolton, GA hosted by Fogo Data Centers. The "Georgia Institute of Technology" is just the ISP.


----------



## Calin




----------



## claptonman

My campus hates Ubuntu.


----------



## Geoff

^^  You know Speedtest.net gives you an image URL so you don't need to screencap and upload the photo yourself.


----------



## Shane

Looks like Virgin Media finally doubled speed in my area!

Birmingham server was not showing for me for some reason on Speedtest..so had to choose Gloucester.





Still disappointing in upload speeds not been increased,Why they never up that is beyond me.


----------



## Compequip




----------



## Kano

Was getting upwards of 68 on download and 12 on upload, been as low as this for the last week, any ideas?

P.s, this is also from Ubuntu claptonman


----------



## WeatherMan

College Network


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Bootup05 said:


> College Network



Holy crap, dude I hope you're taking full advantage of that


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks like Virgin Media finally doubled speed in my area!
> 
> Birmingham server was not showing for me for some reason on Speedtest..so had to choose Gloucester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still disappointing in upload speeds not been increased,Why they never up that is beyond me.



You're dealing with the same crap my ISP is doing here. They've got a 100 Mbps plan with 5 Mbps upload - it's fricken ridiculous.


----------



## G80FTW

Just upgraded my connection to what is supposed to be 50mbps.  Obviously, it is not.  But, this is also a wireless connection to my computer using an old wireless card, but the card is rated at 54mbps I believe. 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2247968805.png

15mbps down 5mbps up.


----------



## G80FTW

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2260064577.png

Hard wired my connection to my PC for a quick test of the modems speed, only got 30mbps down and 5.5mbps up.  I am supposed to be on a 50mbps connection so Im on the phone with my ISP right now trying to figure out why Im only running at half speed.


----------



## Knut




----------



## bconover93

just bought Comcast today. 
wireless



wired




plenty good enough for me.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

lucasbytegenius said:


> You're dealing with the same crap my ISP is doing here. They've got a 100 Mbps plan with 5 Mbps upload - it's fricken ridiculous.







Erm... I live in Eastern England and this is the crap I get wired.
Pages fragment and don't load. Just when I have bought TF2 premium, I cant play it as my ping is too high.


----------



## Virssagòn

lucasbytegenius said:


> You're dealing with the same crap my ISP is doing here. They've got a 100 Mbps plan with 5 Mbps upload - it's fricken ridiculous.



Me too man, 60 download, 4 upload. But it's pretty normal in Europe...
I can run my minecraft server pretty well with it. Never uses more then 2mb when 20 people are on the server. Hope the providers here in Belgium gonna updgrade this soon! Like most in US have over 10mb/s.


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> Erm... I live in Eastern England and this is the crap I get wired.
> Pages fragment and don't load. Just when I have bought TF2 premium, I cant play it as my ping is too high.


Also in Eastern England, only Ashley is in a rural area, and I'm in an urban area (Norwich).






Big difference! Still 70% slower than the rest of Great Britain though.


----------



## tech savvy

Ok I guess.


----------



## spirit

^ Hell of a lot better than what I get. :/


----------



## JohnTechie

Damn it!!!


----------



## smioller14559

*Road runner standard*

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2325580208.png


----------



## smioller14559

*speed test*

I cannot get the picture to copy.  Only the link
download 20.68  upload 0.96 on Standard Road Runner with new Motorola modem


----------



## Turbo10




----------



## Darren

All these people complaining about their speeds when I'm lucky to get 2.6mbps down on a good day.


----------



## 11iketra1ns

Bt infinity


----------



## voyagerfan99

Current speed in the student center at school. Don't let the numbers fool you, it's quite slow.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Current speed in the student center at school. Don't let the numbers fool you, it's quite slow.



I want my provider is adding some upload soon....
Why has US that good upload speeds :'(.
I got 4mb/s upload, enough to run a minecraft server with 30 people max, if I want no lagg :S. And soon I'm running a database with online scores on my server, so I need that upload speed! XD.
How much mb/s upload would it use max, a website+online database?
If it's not sufficient, I'll hire one... Which is waste of money :S


----------



## claptonman

Wow. School's network on ethernet.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## vroom_skies

This is on the slow side:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Woo Bob you got some fast interwebz!


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah, I enjoy it.
Every once in awhile it'll peak at over 100 down.


----------



## Ramodkk

Comcast > All


----------



## spirit

vroom_skies said:


> This is on the slow side:



I'm jealous. I'm lucky to get 7MB/s download. I heard that faster broadband may possibly be coming my way though.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> I'm jealous. I'm lucky to get 7MB/s download. I heard that faster broadband may possibly be coming my way though.



While us people in suffolk have it worse than you


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> While us people in suffolk have it worse than you



People living in rural Norfolk get really bad speeds too. I know people who live in villages near here and the speed is very bad. I reckon if you lived closer to Ipswich or Bury your speeds would be much better. I only get fairly decent speeds (though they are still bad compared to the rest of the country) because I live near Norwich, which is a city.


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Yeah, I enjoy it.
> Every once in awhile it'll peak at over 100 down.


Do you have Comcast's 100MB connection?


----------



## Shane

Not happy considering im paying £37.50 a month for 50mb/s,which they have suppose to have doubled to 100mb/s ,and they're putting up the prices soon.





The speeds are not the main problem though,Its how they manage traffic with their fair use policy crap..my web crawls some days just browsing pages normal...and youtube..i say no more.

roll on BT infinity in my area then goodbye Virgin.


----------



## Geoff

I love Comcast now!  There was an issue with my service and I was getting the performance speeds of 24/4, so I called up and they said I was supposed to be getting Blast! speeds, he changed some code and now I get double the speed!

$50/mo for this and basic cable.


----------



## johnb35

WRXGuy1 said:


> I love Comcast now!  There was an issue with my service and I was getting the performance speeds of 24/4, so I called up and they said I was supposed to be getting Blast! speeds, he changed some code and now I get double the speed!
> 
> $50/mo for this and basic cable.



How the heck are you managing that for $50 a month.


----------



## Geoff

johnb35 said:


> How the heck are you managing that for $50 a month.


I just have good luck with internet service, I also only pay $60/mo for unlimited data, text, and 450 minutes with Verizon


----------



## Darren

So just did some calculating. It's going to take me 14 solid hours of downloading to download Dragon Age Origins. This is assuming my internet speed holds to what it should be. My dad essentially refuses to up the speed even if I'm willing to pay for the price hike. A  whopping 5 bucks more a month for double the speed. I hate ATT. Their cell phone prices are ridiculous as well.


----------



## turbodiesel

Denther said:


> So just did some calculating. It's going to take me 14 solid hours of downloading to download Dragon Age Origins. This is assuming my internet speed holds to what it should be. My dad essentially refuses to up the speed even if I'm willing to pay for the price hike. A  whopping 5 bucks more a month for double the speed. I hate ATT. Their cell phone prices are ridiculous as well.



its the same with sky, their customer service is terrible
i literally have to kick the router to reboot it and speeds are incredibly slow 

i phoned up the company and asked why the speeds were so slow and the guy said there was nothing wrong and to p*** off 

im moving to virgin media to see if they have better internet service than sky do


----------



## Justin

Me jelly. I'm paying $35 for 3mbps down, 0.5 up.


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> Me jelly. I'm paying $35 for 3mbps down, 0.5 up.


That's why it takes you so long to respond to my tweets


----------



## Shane

turbodiesel said:


> im moving to virgin media to see if they have better internet service than sky do



Be prepared for slowed down internet at around 7pm-3am,also good luck with the Super hub...and customer support (or lack off).

It seems all of our ISPs in the UK are as bad as each other these though.

I wish there was more choice,Its either stick with Virgin who have Cable and can do 120mb/s....Or go with a BT provider on ASDL and require a phone line. :/


----------



## Virssagòn

Paying 41euro/month for 60mb\s download and 5mb\s upload. Looks like providers in us are pretty expensive, bit jealous about the upload speed they have in US.
Wired and wireless, wireless is a bit slower though. Got my pc wired for best speed.


----------



## Geoff

SmileMan said:


> Paying 41euro/month for 60mb\s download and 5mb\s upload. Looks like providers in us are pretty expensive, bit jealous about the upload speed they have in US.
> Wired and wireless, wireless is a bit slower though. Got my pc wired for best speed.


It's funny, where my mom lives they don't have cable, so you can only get DSL.  The speeds are around 2-4Mbps download and about 0.5-1Mbps upload.  Or, you can get Verizon wireless LTE on your smartphone and tether at 15-20Mbps down and 10-15Mbps up, lol.


----------



## linkin

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's funny, where my mom lives they don't have cable, so you can only get DSL.  The speeds are around 2-4Mbps download and about 0.5-1Mbps upload.  Or, you can get Verizon wireless LTE on your smartphone and tether at 15-20Mbps down and 10-15Mbps up, lol.



And only slightly worse latencies, too. DSL is now redundant.


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's why it takes you so long to respond to my tweets



Or I could be asleep when it's night time in the correct side of the planet.


----------



## Gooberman

Denther said:


> So just did some calculating. It's going to take me 14 solid hours of downloading to download Dragon Age Origins. This is assuming my internet speed holds to what it should be. My dad essentially refuses to up the speed even if I'm willing to pay for the price hike. A  whopping 5 bucks more a month for double the speed. I hate ATT. Their cell phone prices are ridiculous as well.



Lol, yeah I remember when we had 3/1 and we went to 12/1.5 and it only costed like $5 more because of the discount. I'm so jelly of the people getting google fiber  (If one of you live in said city don't you dare post a speedtest here!!!!!! lol)


----------



## Fluffiness

Like...10. I'm supposed to be getting 30 but I'm not sure why I'm not. Virgin media were supposed to upgrade it months ago! But they said they couldn't... :S


----------



## turbodiesel

Nevakonaza said:


> Be prepared for slowed down internet at around 7pm-3am,also good luck with the Super hub...and customer support (or lack off).
> 
> It seems all of our ISPs in the UK are as bad as each other these though.
> 
> I wish there was more choice,Its either stick with Virgin who have Cable and can do 120mb/s....Or go with a BT provider on ASDL and require a phone line. :/



any isp can be better than sky


----------



## voyagerfan99

Phone tether.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Phone tether.


Ouch, lol


----------



## Darren

I'm pretty sure the 4G LTE on my phone is 4 times faster than my home internet.


Edit: Yup it is. 9.63 down and 2.39 up on my phone...

2.6 down and 1 up on wifi.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm jelly Geoff.


----------



## Perkomate

voyagerfan99 said:


> Phone tether.



that's about my home speed.


----------



## Justin

$35/month for third world internet


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Phone tether.


Take this!


Here's my phone's speed


----------



## Shane

Actually not bad speeds today,





Been talking to someone at Virgin media with regards to why my connection is sometimes nice,Sometimes not...



			
				Virgin Media said:
			
		

> The UBR which handles your connection is currently suffering from very high utilization, particularly at peak times. This has been raised to our network teams under reference ######. Work to resolve this issue is currently scheduled to take place around mid to end January 2013 (although this may be subject to change).



Most likely the date will be changed,Just hope they get it sorted soon!


----------



## voyagerfan99

No real 4G in my area - just 3G.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> Actually not bad speeds today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been talking to someone at Virgin media with regards to why my connection is sometimes nice,Sometimes not...



Dude, I'd kill to get speeds like that. I'm in the same country as you, getting 7MB/s download max and less than 1MB/s upload. So count yourself lucky you're getting 85MB/s download speeds! Even when you were getting 24MB/s download speeds, that's still more than 3 times faster than what I get over here in the east.


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> Actually not bad speeds today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been talking to someone at Virgin media with regards to why my connection is sometimes nice,Sometimes not...
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the date will be changed,Just hope they get it sorted soon!


Upload speeds are terrible.  I upload way too many photos, that would be a killer right there.



voyagerfan99 said:


> No real 4G in my area - just 3G.


Still not as nice as my LTE


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Upload speeds are terrible.  I upload way too many photos, that would be a killer right there.


It is a rather slow speed, but mine is only about 400KB/s upload!  Believe me that is a killer!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> It is a rather slow speed, but mine is only about 400KB/s upload!  Believe me that is a killer!


My cell phone has 38x faster upload than that


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> My cell phone has 38x faster upload than that



Now I just feel depressed.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Dude, I'd kill to get speeds like that. I'm in the same country as you, getting 7MB/s download max and less than 1MB/s upload. So count yourself lucky you're getting 85MB/s download speeds! Even when you were getting 24MB/s download speeds, that's still more than 3 times faster than what I get over here in the east.



The problem is mate,Their Traffic management/shaping is a killer,Come nighttime from 7pm-3am its sometimes really slow.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> The problem is mate,Their Traffic management/shaping is a killer,Come nighttime from 7pm-3am its sometimes really slow.



Hmmm yeah that's a pain, but still faster than what we get. :/


----------



## Geoff

Even faster phone service


----------



## Gooberman

what now


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Phone tether.



Uhmm.... That's based out of my city... Where you somewhere over this direction or something?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> Uhmm.... That's based out of my city... Where you somewhere over this direction or something?



Nope. That's just the location Speedtest gave me while I was tethered.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

My speed should be slightly better now...










It basically dies in the evenings though. I will see if I can get one on here from school today at lunch, and show you the difference.


----------



## linkin

Sometimes can get the download over 100Mbps, I wish I had at least 10Mbps upload


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Update...My home Speed: 




My home ping: 




--------------------
My school which is a few miles away's speed:



and their ping:
_Unavailable as it is blocked at the server..._
And this is going through filters on a server!

But you can see a slightly unfair difference cant you!


This is baring in mind also that I am closer to my exchange than the school! :/


----------



## Geoff

linkin said:


> Sometimes can get the download over 100Mbps, I wish I had at least 10Mbps upload


That's insane that they can get away with offering such horrible upload speeds.


----------



## Virssagòn

My phone speed... (on home's wifi)


----------



## Virssagòn

linkin said:


> Sometimes can get the download over 100Mbps, I wish I had at least 10Mbps upload



Same here bro 
Getting 70 download and 4 upload...


----------



## Geoff

Even faster phone speeds now, go Verizon!


----------



## Virssagòn

I'm happy my speeds, I don't need more for my phone


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

Work


----------



## ayan

Bucharest - Berlin





Bucharest - London





Bucharest - Bucharest (different competing ISPs)

I'd say things are pretty much OK for a 15 EUR line


----------



## Virssagòn

Wtf??? I'm jelly...


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head said:


>



What. The. Hell.

Just gonna put on my  and walk away


----------



## Laquer Head

voyagerfan99 said:


> What. The. Hell.
> 
> Just gonna put on my  and walk away



...WAIT.

Before you walk away... I guess I should tell you that early next year we are going to a 250M service.. so based on the slight loss on 100M service..

I assume we'll see around 230-235M D/L

..you may leave now...


----------



## Justin

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## Darren

jnskyliner34 said:


> This thread makes me sad.



You and me both. Rocking the 2.6mbps down on a good day.


----------



## Tumultus

I can usually manage a lot higher speeds than this. I think my typical download rate is slightly less than 4mB/s, maybe like 30mb/s. My upload is usually about 8mb/s.
These 25/5 is what the plan is though, so any more is just bonus, inconsistent.


----------



## ayan

Laquer Head said:


> ...WAIT.
> 
> Before you walk away... I guess I should tell you that early next year we are going to a 250M service.. so based on the slight loss on 100M service..
> 
> I assume we'll see around 230-235M D/L
> 
> ..you may leave now...



250M service?! What planet are you from?!?!?! Are your from the future? Can i come too?
Jokes aside...we just switched to 120MB FTTH in some major areas. What type of infrastructure? Fiber to the desk? Does the ISP offers a minimum speed? Also, what would be the cost for a 1 year contract?


----------



## Virssagòn

ayan said:


> 250M service?! What planet are you from?!?!?! Are your from the future? Can i come too?
> Jokes aside...we just switched to 120MB FTTH in some major areas. What type of infrastructure? Fiber to the desk? Does the ISP offers a minimum speed? Also, what would be the cost for a 1 year contract?



You got better upload. And really, you don't need that munch download speed. Unless you're downloading more then 5 big things at a time.
Upload is more important, if you're planning to run some gameservers or other server related things you'll need that as much as you can get.


----------



## Laquer Head

SmileMan said:


> You got better upload. And really, you don't need that munch download speed. Unless you're downloading more then 5 big things at a time.
> Upload is more important, if you're planning to run some gameservers or other server related things you'll need that as much as you can get.



Yah, I agree.. I'm unsure on the upload with the new 250 service..

Like most companies--they only advertise the 'BIG' number..


----------



## Laquer Head

ayan said:


> 250M service?! What planet are you from?!?!?! Are your from the future? Can i come too?
> Jokes aside...we just switched to 120MB FTTH in some major areas. What type of infrastructure? Fiber to the desk? Does the ISP offers a minimum speed? Also, what would be the cost for a 1 year contract?



Greetings...Earthling....


----------



## Tumultus

http://fiber.google.com/about/
Currently only the Kansas City area, but is spreading throughout Kansas and Missouri fairly quickly. Even has a one time pay option for speeds up to 5mb/s up and 1mb/s down.


----------



## Calin




----------



## mrjack




----------



## WeatherMan

Just upgraded to the 76/19Mb Plan from TalkTalk

Waiting for it to become active, and then I'll post the results


----------



## Calin

mrjack said:


>



Amazing speed!


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Just upgraded to the 76/19Mb Plan from TalkTalk
> 
> Waiting for it to become active, and then I'll post the results



Whats the download limit per month on that?


----------



## wbt50

This is on a very good day. My average speed is around 1.3 - 1.6.

 hahaha


----------



## Life

It sucks...


----------



## spirit

Ouch, that's slow. :/


----------



## Geoff

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Browsing is nice, but downloads...


Looks like a Verizon 3G portable hotspot/tether.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nevakonaza said:


> Whats the download limit per month on that?



Unlimited, I am a plus customer.

From TalkTalk I receive:

Unlimited 76/36Mb FTTC
Youview from TalkTalk TV (£300 box for free to plus customers) £50 install
Unlimited Anytime UK calls to landlines
Free international calls boost to europe

Also:

Free 1 year subscription to lovefilm instant 

I pay line rental annually which is £114, saves me £60 over the year and takes away monthly line rental

A while back I threatened to leave for a better deal so they also give me discounts on my bill

Here is the breakdown.

Calls Package £14.50
Large Fiber package £15
Any monthly call costs to premium rates on top


Discounts: 
£7.25 off of call plan
£2 off call charges

Monthly bill is usually around £25-£30


----------



## Darren

From this thread overall I've decided the US has really crappy internet services.


----------



## Life

WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks like a Verizon 3G portable hotspot/tether.



Correct. it is that little card thingy that makes a hotspot anywhere.


----------



## spirit

Yeah but we have bad ISPs in the UK who do not give satisfactory service. Orange and TalkTalk are the most complained about. Everybody I know who has been with TalkTalk has complained about them. :/


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Yeah but we have bad ISPs in the UK who do not give satisfactory service. Orange and TalkTalk are the most complained about. Everybody I know who has been with TalkTalk has complained about them. :/



TalkTalk... lol, what an odd name


----------



## WeatherMan

I think I am the only one in the UK who is happy with my TalkTalk Service


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> I think I am the only one in the UK who is happy with my TalkTalk Service



Yes, you are.


----------



## WeatherMan

How can you argue with 80Mb FTTC with a 19Mb upload, free youview box worth £300, free 1 year lovefilm subscription, free european calls and UK anytime, plus over £10 discount each month, all for £25-£30 per month


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> How can you argue with 80Mb FTTC with a 19Mb upload, free youview box worth £300, free 1 year lovefilm subscription, free european calls and UK anytime, plus over £10 discount each month, all for £25-£30 per month



Apparently TalkTalk's customer support is terrible though. I can't say for sure as I'm not with them, and never have been, but from what I've heard it's bad.


----------



## wbt50

I'm with BT,
Terrible customer services and even worse speeds!


----------



## Virssagòn

wbt50 said:


> I'm with BT,
> Terrible customer services and even worse speeds!



And that's why you are with them lol?


----------



## Tumultus

Denther said:


> From this thread overall I've decided the US has really crappy internet services.



Depends on where you live and what you by. We have more options though, and you've got to consider that running a fibre network all around the UK or NZ is infinitely easier than running one to cover the contingent US.  There are options here for 100mb/40mb that're pretty cheap, but there are also still options for 56k dialup and 256k dsl.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> Apparently TalkTalk's customer support is terrible though. I can't say for sure as I'm not with them, and never have been, but from what I've heard it's bad.



Terrible is not the word. They don't give you the MAC even after you request it which is illegal. If you want a laugh... read their Facebook Page and some of the comments on their posts. Just shows how poor these people really are.


----------



## WeatherMan

Name me one ISP who doesn't give you the run around when trying to obtain a MAC Code,


----------



## speedyink

I have the 25/2.5 plan.  They say they can reliably deliver 50mbps in my area atm, but that in about 6 months time the 250mbps service will be available here.  Dunno if I'd need that, I'm doing just fine with 25mbps


----------



## M1kkelZR

heheheheheh I havem't got 3rdie net anymore. Most of the times the download is twice as high but 2:28PM wcyd.


----------



## Life

Raz3rD said:


> heheheheheh I havem't got 3rdie net anymore. Most of the times the download is twice as high but 2:28PM wcyd.



Like a hundred times better than mine...



This is ping is unusual.


----------



## Justin

Tunneled my connection to a server in the US via Tunnelbear.




My normal connection.


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> Tunneled my connection to a server in the US via Tunnelbear.
> 
> 
> My normal connection.



Not too bad, just high latency.

This is the DSL at my parents house:




And while tethered to my phone instead:




It's sad the state of broadband in rural areas these days...


----------



## ayan

Tumultus said:


> Depends on where you live and what you by. We have more options though, and you've got to consider that running a fibre network all around the UK or NZ is infinitely easier than running one to cover the contingent US.  There are options here for 100mb/40mb that're pretty cheap, but there are also still options for 56k dialup and 256k dsl.



Not trying to make fun or anything...but did i just read "56k dialup"  ?! On an actual landline?! Through a modem?! WOW  
Come on, you are the US! I thought you had fiber at every street corner in the most remote town in the desert. Or at least a satellite link or something else.


----------



## Geoff

Fastest speed I've seen on my phone:


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> Not too bad, just high latency.



Yup. Good enough for Spotify and Netflix.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Since my Exchange has poor traffic control, my speeds vary extensively...but this week, its just having a laugh. My exchange is about 30 meters away from me too.
Using a London Server:




Using a more local Norwich Server:





Nothing like being kicked off Valve servers because your latency is too high is there. If I log on to a Lotus server, my ping goes over 600ms.


----------



## M1kkelZR

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Like a hundred times better than mine...
> 
> 
> 
> This is ping is unusual.



rofl thats just weird.


----------



## wbt50

AshleyScopes said:


> Since my Exchange has poor traffic control, my speeds vary extensively...but this week, its just having a laugh. My exchange is about 30 meters away from me too.
> Using a London Server:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a more local Norwich Server:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like being kicked off Valve servers because your latency is too high is there. If I log on to a Lotus server, my ping goes over 600ms.




Oh god that's worse than my speed. I feel for you mate.


----------



## Life

Raz3rD said:


> rofl thats just weird.



Holy crap, I am downloading from steam, And I just had 480kbs download speed. That is the highest ever on this crap called verizon.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Bootup05 said:


> Unlimited, I am a plus customer.
> 
> From TalkTalk I receive:
> 
> Unlimited 76/36Mb FTTC
> Youview from TalkTalk TV (£300 box for free to plus customers) £50 install
> Unlimited Anytime UK calls to landlines
> Free international calls boost to europe
> 
> Also:
> 
> Free 1 year subscription to lovefilm instant
> 
> I pay line rental annually which is £114, saves me £60 over the year and takes away monthly line rental
> 
> A while back I threatened to leave for a better deal so they also give me discounts on my bill
> 
> Here is the breakdown.
> 
> Calls Package £14.50
> Large Fiber package £15
> Any monthly call costs to premium rates on top
> 
> 
> Discounts:
> £7.25 off of call plan
> £2 off call charges
> 
> Monthly bill is usually around £25-£30



Ohhhhh dont join talk talk, we are with them and so are loads of people I know, you will lose connection frequently, they will not sort it out, even when its basic, and charge you the earth before refusing your MAC. They are awful.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> Ouch, that's slow. :/



Erm Jason... you know what I told you about talktalk and how we cant get our speeds any better...

Tonight its this. Its because of the poor traffic control but it is really having a laugh.

And this is also a message to ANYONE ON TALKTALK





Don't go with talktalk they are rip offs.


----------



## spirit

They're pretty abysmal speeds there Ashley. Really, really bad. :/


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> They're pretty abysmal speeds there Ashley. Really, really bad. :/



I know :'(


----------



## ckflarng

Im quessing I got a B because of my upload speed?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

How can you get 0ms Ping? Unless you are pinging yourself, which will still be above 0. Wouldn't it be <1ms?


----------



## WeatherMan

AshleyScopes said:


> Ohhhhh dont join talk talk, we are with them and so are loads of people I know, you will lose connection frequently, they will not sort it out, even when its basic, and charge you the earth before refusing your MAC. They are awful.



Upgrade to fiber 

I have had their 38Mb service since February 2011 and haven't had a disconnect for over a year 

My DL rate was top notch too! always at 37.xMb. I have since upgraded to their 76Mb service!

It's the same with all companies, I have a good service, you have a shitty one, there is no consistency.

I don't know of one ISP in the UK who doesn't have problems


----------



## ckflarng

I have no idea. Thats what it had shown every time. I did it at least 5 times.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

ckflarng said:


> I have no idea. Thats what it had shown every time. I did it at least 5 times.



go into command prompt and type in



		Code:
	

Ping Google.com -t


and see what it says. Should say <1ms...if so, its just how Speedtest Rounds numbers.


----------



## Abstract954

Rogers cable is horribly inconsistent. Advertised 30mbps down/10mbps up. Yes, 30. Not 3. Numerous tech visits/calls and no fix.


----------



## ckflarng

Stayed at about 25ms.


----------



## Jet




----------



## Laquer Head

Jet said:


>



Getting alot of work done at school, I hope...LOL


----------



## Jet

Haha--not right now, classes just started. It's nice when you download Steam updates and get 60+ MB/s (Depending on Steam's servers, of course).


----------



## Geoff

AshleyScopes said:


> go into command prompt and type in
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ping Google.com -t
> 
> 
> and see what it says. Should say <1ms...if so, its just how Speedtest Rounds numbers.


You won't get under 1ms ping by pinging Google.


----------



## ayan

Jet said:


>



You have got to be kidding! Whoa...


----------



## Darren

Jet said:


>










That's CRAZY fast.


----------



## SparkDT




----------



## Geoff




----------



## lucasbytegenius

WRXGuy1 said:


>



So what's it like when Comcast is pulling their bullcrap?


----------



## Geoff

lucasbytegenius said:


> So what's it like when Comcast is pulling their bullcrap?


What bullcrap?  They got rid of their 250GB cap so I have no reason to hate them.  I actually love them, I always have service even with the power out, they increased my service at no charge, and I get people in America when I call for support.


----------



## CrazyMike




----------



## johnb35

WRXGuy1 said:


> What bullcrap?  They got rid of their 250GB cap so I have no reason to hate them.  I actually love them, I always have service even with the power out, they increased my service at no charge, and I get people in America when I call for support.



I totally agree with you Geoff.  I love my comcast internet, wished I could pay for faster speed but right now I can't.


----------



## Justin

WiFi at my hotel room. I don't want to leave. It's miles better than my home internet.


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> WiFi at my hotel room. I don't want to leave. It's miles better than my home internet.


That's sad, lol


----------



## Turbo10

Hate living in a village :|


----------



## Geoff

Verizon 1x FTW!


----------



## Darren

Noob question but what's 1X?


----------



## Turbo10

I presume he can adjust how fast his internet can run at. For whatever reason


----------



## linkin

I would gladly trade 25mbps download for some extra upload speed... I might actually be able to stream things!!!


----------



## Gooberman

Yeah i'd rather have 50/50 over that, my school is the opposite of yours xD


----------



## Life

Gooberman said:


> Yeah i'd rather have 50/50 over that, my school is the opposite of yours xD



Grand rapids!, 2hrs from where I live!!!

anyways...


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> Noob question but what's 1X?





Turbo10 said:


> I presume he can adjust how fast his internet can run at. For whatever reason


No, it's the technology that my mobile broadband is running at.  LTE > 3G > 1x.  Verizon only had 1x coverage in the area.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ADSL2+ doesn't get much faster, sadly.


----------



## wbt50

Poor poor me


----------



## WeatherMan

Ethan3.14159 said:


> ADSL2+ doesn't get much faster, sadly.



Doesn't it go up to 24Mb?


----------



## WeatherMan

This is me.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2461161390.png

For some reason I am listed as Tiscali UK, even though I'm still on TalkTalk 

I am on the family PC here, and the system can't keep up with the connection.

I think right now my profile is 32Mb Down 19Mb up

When I get my system running I will ask for my line to be reset.

The Profile will then be 76Mb down 19Mb up. Not sure what that will be in terms of line length though!

I will have to wait and see


----------



## Jonathan1990

It has been on the news that my area is one of the wrost areas in Britain for internet speed but there is a speed above that's slower at 0.65MB.


----------



## Geoff

Jonathan1990 said:


> It has been on the news that my area is one of the wrost areas in Britain for internet speed but there is a speed above that's slower at 0.65MB.


It's sad that your speed is faster than 83% of everyone in GB...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Bootup05 said:


> Doesn't it go up to 24Mb?


I believe so, but I'd have to be right next to the exchange to get close to that.


----------



## Uperman

At University


----------



## WeatherMan

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's sad that your speed is faster than 83% of everyone in GB...



That's slower not faster


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's sad that your speed is faster than 83% of everyone in GB...



Yeah that's 88 percent slower than the rest of GB.


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## Origin Saint

Here's mine.  Too bad it's not peaking right now lol.  It peaks at around 2.3MB/s DL.  But my speeds are crazy spikey.  I'll get 2MB/s one minute and .9MB/s another.  Anyway this is mine, and I have 15mbps Time Warner Cable's DSL running through a modem and then into a Linksys E3200 router and that wireless connected to my laptop, so obviously there are a few bottlenecking issues but not too bad.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> Yeah that's 88 percent slower than the rest of GB.


He changed the image, it said 83% faster before.


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> He changed the image, it said 83% faster before.



The post wasn't edited?


----------



## Justin




----------



## AntimatterAsh

Jonathan1990 said:


> It has been on the news that my area is one of the wrost areas in Britain for internet speed but there is a speed above that's slower at 0.65MB.



Atleast you dont live in this area...at peak times we get 0.03mbps download.

In the mornings though, we get this:






So I guess it is not too bad. Our internet fragments alot though sometimes which makes downloading things like Linux time consuming and stressful as rarely do the iso files actually work. There always seems to be an error in the installation somewhere...
The packetloss will not show though as I dont have java enabled.


----------



## Justin

Isn't this DL speed impossible on a 3 down connection? This is at 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## WeatherMan

That is 2.5Mb/s down, i.e 320KB/s  Which is perfectly right, I got confused when I see 2.5MB/s transfer with an 1 1/2 Hour ETA on a 2GB file


----------



## Justin

Bootup05 said:


> That is 2.5Mb/s down, i.e 320KB/s  Which is perfectly right, I got confused when I see 2.5MB/s transfer with an 1 1/2 Hour ETA on a 2GB file



Ah. Confusing stuff.  I got used to seeing 300-400 kb/s and thought 2.5MB/s was a huge jump.


----------



## M1kkelZR

At work lol. Not enough speed for me though


----------



## tech savvy

M1kkelZR said:


> At work lol. Not enough speed for me though



Yeah, I agree, could be much, much faster. Lol!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

M1kkelZR said:


> At work lol. Not enough speed for me though


I'd give my left nut for speeds like that!


----------



## spirit

M1kkelZR said:


> At work lol. Not enough speed for me though



Slow!  

Joking obviously. 94MB/s download, that's more than 13 times faster than my download speed and 72MB/s upload is more than 72 times my upload speed.

My speeds should be about 7MB/s down and about 650KB/s up, but it's slower today for some reason.






For some reason when I try to connect to a server in Norwich which is 10 miles away, SpeedTest brings up some sort of 'Latency Error', so I have to connect to a server in London instead which is about 100 miles way.


----------



## Gooberman

Sprint's looking better lol


----------



## ajsoprano




----------



## johnb35

Comcast upgraded my speed today...  yippee


----------



## CrazyMike

Google Fiber can't come fast enough! I also wish I could lower my ping.


----------



## AntimatterAsh




----------



## spirit

It's an improvement isn't it Ashley?


----------



## M1kkelZR

tech savvy said:


> Yeah, I agree, could be much, much faster. Lol!



Indeed, should be at least 1GB/s Download and 700mb/s upload 



MyCattMaxx said:


> I'd give my left nut for speeds like that!



I would as well, I only have like 60mb/s download and 6 mb/s upload at home


----------



## Laquer Head

CrazyMike said:


> Google Fiber can't come fast enough! I also wish I could lower my ping.



Yah Shaw isn't my favorite..


----------



## Intel_man

What internet packages are you using with shaw?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Welcome to Suffolk.


----------



## spirit

That's pretty bad Ashley. I'm only 30 or so miles away from you and getting better speeds.

Welcome to urban Norfolk (believe me, rural is much worse!)


----------



## CrazyMike

Intel_man said:


> What internet packages are you using with shaw?


*
Broadband 100*

*$ 85 00** /MO
500 GB
100 Mbps† Download
5 Mbps Upload

That's what I have.

EDIT: Should probably mention that my internet is very unstable. Meaning that at any given time I can drop down to 50Mbps. Shaw is saying it's due to the amount of construction in my area (newly developed area), but i just call bull and the fact is they are just screwing me around. Not much other choices though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did a test earlier and got 40mbps but it seems to have dropped a bit. My father pays $56 for the 40mbps.


----------



## H61MAD2V

My internet connection!


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Did a test earlier and got 40mbps but it seems to have dropped a bit. My father pays $56 for the 40mbps.
> -snip-



and I pay $40 for 3mbps. x_x

I want first world internets.


----------



## AntimatterAsh




----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> and I pay $40 for 3mbps. x_x
> 
> I want first world internets.


And I pay $50 for 50/15


----------



## Virssagòn

Paying 41Euro for 60/4, in real only 57/3.81...


----------



## mr.doom




----------



## CrazyMike

voyagerfan99 said:


> Did a test earlier and got 40mbps but it seems to have dropped a bit. My father pays $56 for the 40mbps.





jnskyliner34 said:


> and I pay $40 for 3mbps. x_x
> 
> I want first world internets.





WRXGuy1 said:


> And I pay $50 for 50/15





SmileMan said:


> Paying 41Euro for 60/4, in real only 57/3.81...




Just wondering if this is the thread to do this in:

I was wondering if a thread that shows what you are getting for speed, the package and price that you are paying, company and personal thoughts about the ISP is worth doing?

Reason I ask is because around my area, the ISP seems to change. So one year a company might be horrible, the next, they are better then the one you switched to. So to keep track of what is the best bang for your dollar, it wouldn't hurt to hear from other people that are with the same or with different ISPs. Maybe a person around the same area with a different ISP is getting the same service for cheaper price.

Thoughts?


----------



## jgoff14

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2618644287.png


----------



## Gun

Usually faster than that, dunno what's up with it today. Also, I don't think I'm even in the 3 year NBN plan .

Just re-tested about 15 minutes after.



I think it was because my Dad was on the internet also.


----------



## JasonPDK

Not too bad  





I have a crappy 40GB a month allowance though


----------



## clquestor

Not sure what my results mean if anyone wants to interpret for me...


----------



## Geoff

JasonPDK said:


> Not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crappy 40GB a month allowance though


Better than the 2-4GB limits we have on mobile broadband here unless you want to pay insane amounts of money.


----------



## KevinKevin




----------



## TankerHC

[URL="http://youtu.be/ZE1o4BW0XPM"/URL]


----------



## Geoff

TankerHC said:


> [URL="http://youtu.be/ZE1o4BW0XPM"/URL]


Why are you linking to YouTube?


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## Kissrox

New to this site but I thought I would share.


----------



## Geoff

Verizon!


----------



## BulletXxGamer

Prepare for jelly...





Surprisingly, this is bloody virgin media!!!


----------



## spirit

You people 'oop North, eh?  Down here in Norwich I'm getting this:







Normally it's about 6MB/s download and I am downloading something at the moment so that may have affected the speed.


----------



## BulletXxGamer

spirit said:


> You people 'oop North, eh?  Down here in Norwich I'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally it's about 6MB/s download and I am downloading something at the moment so that may have affected the speed.



Yeah up north. Go to this http://store.virginmedia.com/review-basket put your postcode in and see if you can get cable speeds!


----------



## spirit

BulletXxGamer said:


> Yeah up north. Go to this http://store.virginmedia.com/review-basket put your postcode in and see if you can get cable speeds!



Typed in my postcode and sadly I can't. Too rural I guess?  

Currently with PlusNet and it's OK but would be nice to have faster broadband. The cables themselves are limiting us though.


----------



## BulletXxGamer

Probably. See if plusnet do anthing faster


----------



## spirit

I think we're already on the best they can offer.


----------



## WeatherMan

I just watched an AOL commercial on YouTube from 1999, apparently these new 56k connections are faster than ever! Maybe you should it out?


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> I just watched an AOL commercial on YouTube from 1999, apparently these new 56k connections are faster than ever! Maybe you should it out?



I'll be in touch with them first thing tomorrow morning. Thanks for letting me know about that.


----------



## Shane

BulletXxGamer said:


> Prepare for jelly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, this is bloody virgin media!!!



VM have nice download speeds,but such crappy Upload.


----------



## linkin

Someone said crappy upload?


----------



## claptonman

New apartment, new internet. Here's on wireless. Still need to measure for Ethernet cords.


----------



## zeppelin04

[/URL][/IMG]

A lot faster than my old house.  Downloads have been averaging about 10 times the speed of before.


----------



## martinhersey

Here's what I get in NJ with Comcast.


----------



## spirit

A tiny bit slower than what it should be. Should be about 7MB/s download and about 0.6MB/s upload. Internet hasn't been very stable lately to be honest though.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Gooberman




----------



## WeatherMan

Been playing with my router

Here's my wifi speed :


----------



## Darren

WeatherMan said:


> Been playing with my router
> 
> Here's my wifi speed :



I hate you.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I hate you.



Nah you don't. He's with TalkTalk - probably the worst ISP in the UK. Everybody I know here who has been with TalkTalk has hated it.


----------



## PCunicorn

Even the name is terrible!


----------



## Darren

But that speed....

I'm getting my internet upgraded to 6mbps U Verse tomorrow so we'll see how that is.


----------



## Gooberman

I have u-verse 18/1.5, just wish i had a better upload speed  18/6 or 18/9 I would love.


----------



## Darren

Gooberman said:


> I have u-verse 18/1.5, just wish i had a better upload speed  18/6 or 18/9 I would love.



What do you think of it?


----------



## Gooberman

I do like getting over 2 MB/s but as I said I hate the upload. If we switch to Comcast I wouldn't complain.(50 down 10 up for pretty much the same price)


----------



## Darren

Do you have Uverse TV, I hear that watching TV while on the internet can slow it down.


----------



## Gooberman

Well i don't really use the internet as much during the day, but I do believe it was a tad slower when someone was watching TV but you're getting 6 mbps so i doubt it'd get slower


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> But that speed....


But that abysmal customer support. And the fact it's impossible to leave them and go to another ISP when you find out you hate them!


----------



## Darren

It's better. I may chip in 5 bucks a month to get up to 12mbps.


----------



## fjjbnjn




----------



## Punk

Hmmm this is what I got:


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> It's better. I may chip in 5 bucks a month to get up to 12mbps.



That's about the same as me in terms of down and up speed, but your ping is much quicker (mine is 531ms which seems way too high?)


----------



## WeatherMan

how do you game with a ping of over half a second?


----------



## PCunicorn

I don't think Jason plays multi player much, if at all. But yes, that is awful. I can't play a MP game over a 150 or so MS ping. Is that average for your ISP? If not you need to call them.


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> how do you game with a ping of over half a second?





PCunicorn said:


> I don't think Jason plays multi player much, if at all.


Nah I don't play any at all, but the speed is still annoying.



PCunicorn said:


> But yes, that is awful. I can't play a MP game over a 150 or so MS ping. Is that average for your ISP? If not you need to call them.


My internet has been so unstable recently. It's constantly going down and it has been really slow. Something is up with it I think.

I ran another SpeedTest and got this. Even worse than before. 







Download speed should be about 6 or 7 mbps and upload should be about 600kb/s. 

I hope what I read in the paper this morning about the government spending billions on our infrastructure and improving internet connections is true. Sadly though, Norwich didn't seem to be on the map of list of places to improve (ridiculous, we have some of the slowest speeds in the country) and secondly nobody has any clue where we're going to get the money from.

So I am forever stuck on 2mbps download! Wohoo!

And since when has Ashford been about 50 miles from me? More like 150 miles!


----------



## Turbo10

You on wifi spirit?


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> You on wifi spirit?



Nope. Ethernet.


----------



## Turbo10




----------



## WeatherMan

My connection isn't brilliant tonight either


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> My connection isn't brilliant tonight either



Ah never mind. Could always give Talk Talk a ring and speak to some friendly foreign guy who might be able to help you out once he's searched for the problem on Google for you.


----------



## Turbo10

WeatherMan said:


> My connection isn't brilliant tonight either



oh bugger off


----------



## WeatherMan

spirit said:


> Ah never mind. Could always give Talk Talk a ring and speak to some friendly foreign guy who might be able to help you out once he's searched for the problem on Google for you.



Don't need to correspond with TalkTalk, I manage my line through BT Openreach seeing as that's who supplies my modem! 

Also helps that my mates dad works at my local exchange, lol


----------



## Darren

My DSL had a slightly better ping but not enough to really be a problem. Up and down speeds sucked but playing games with nobody else using the internet was relatively flawless save for random disconnects courtesy of my router most likely.

Really digging the new speed. Can stream 1080p Youtube with relative ease and somebody using Netflix doesn't cripple my gaming or regular internet use like it used to.


----------



## wrxengland

Great download speed not so good upload


----------



## Geoff

Love my *home connection*, great upload speed for uploading all my photos:





Verizon LTE sucks in many locations, even AT&T's "4G" is faster than Verizon's LTE.

*Verizon LTE:*






*AT&T HSPA+ 4G:*


----------



## Jonathan1990

I got so overexcited about this new internet speed that I asked a question on Yahoo if anyone could beat it but got a violation for breaking one of their rules.


----------



## PCunicorn

That's a great speed Jonathon, wish I could be so lucky  Here's mine:


----------



## Geoff

Not bad for $55 a month!


----------



## Cromewell

WRXGuy1 said:


> Not bad for $55 a month!



Is that unlimited?


----------



## Gooberman

I just ordered Comcast and I'm excited to get off at&t and i believe Comcast has a cap but isn't enforcing it(just like at&t)


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Is that unlimited?





Gooberman said:


> I just ordered Comcast and I'm excited to get off at&t and i believe Comcast has a cap but isn't enforcing it(just like at&t)


Correct, Comcast used to have a 250GB cap but for the past year or so they haven't enforced it.


----------



## WeatherMan

Totally unlimited* here


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Totally unlimited* here


What's the asterisk for?  And unlimited doesn't mean much when you have horrible speeds, lol.


----------



## Cromewell

$55 for "unlimited" is pretty good. I'm paying 33 for 15/1 @ 300GB/month.

I wonder how many people don't know their phone has a potentially (much) faster connection than their home setup.


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> $55 for "unlimited" is pretty good. I'm paying 33 for 15/1 @ 300GB/month.
> 
> I wonder how many people don't know their phone has a potentially (much) faster connection than their home setup.


Ouch, 1Mbps upload would be killer for me when it came time to upload 200 photos of an event, haha.

You're telling me though, AT&T is way faster than my cable connection, and I'd say mine is faster than most.


----------



## jamesd1981

WRXGuy1 said:


> Ouch, 1Mbps upload would be killer for me when it came time to upload 200 photos of an event, haha.
> 
> You're telling me though, AT&T is way faster than my cable connection, and I'd say mine is faster than most.



Wow geoff, i would step over my own granny for speed like that


----------



## Gooberman

you wouldn't for the data caps lol


----------



## Virssagòn

WeatherMan said:


> Totally unlimited* here



My provider said it was unlimited.
This month I received a letter that I downloaded more then 300Gb and that they see me as major user...
I had to pay 10 euros more, because I downloaded 50 gb more then the downloadlimit which he said was unlimited -.-


----------



## spirit

Nothing is 'unlimited' in the world of ISPs, guys.


----------



## Shane

SmileMan said:


> My provider said it was unlimited.
> This month I received a letter that I downloaded more then 300Gb and that they see me as major user...
> I had to pay 10 euros more, because I downloaded 50 gb more then the downloadlimit which he said was unlimited -.-



Isn't that false advertising by the ISP then?

Virgin media (who i am with) do offer "Unlimited" downloads,however if you go over so much they don't bill you...they just slow down your connection,Oh and at peak hours they also slow down your connection regardless of how much you have downloaded that month based on what time it is,Usually anywhere from 7pm-3am.


----------



## Geoff

jamesd1981 said:


> Wow geoff, i would step over my own granny for speed like that





Gooberman said:


> you wouldn't for the data caps lol


Yeah, the data caps suck.  AT&T has a monthly cap of 5GB, but on Verizon where I get speeds around 20-40Mbps I have grandfathered unlimited data.



Shane said:


> Isn't that false advertising by the ISP then?
> 
> Virgin media (who i am with) do offer "Unlimited" downloads,however if you go over so much they don't bill you...they just slow down your connection,Oh and at peak hours they also slow down your connection regardless of how much you have downloaded that month based on what time it is,Usually anywhere from 7pm-3am.


It sounds like it would, but AT&T had the same thing where their "unlimited" plan was really only 5GB, and after that they throttle you.


----------



## jamesd1981

Well i have always had sky unlimited and as far as i know it really is unlimited, I have seen me go through 50GB in a month and they have never emailed or throttled my speed.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Darren

Didn't upload it but I got 42 down and 22 up at school today.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


>


Such horrible ping


----------



## Darren

30 is bad ping...?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> 30 is bad ping...?



That's what I was thinking....


----------



## Gooberman

First world problems lol

anyways comcast guy is here replacing our old line 

ready to replace at&t(More first world problems xD)


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> 30 is bad ping...?





voyagerfan99 said:


> That's what I was thinking....


For cable internet it's pretty high, usually cable is <15ms at least with Comcast around here.  I tested from NH to the Hartford, CT server and even got 15ms lol


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## voyagerfan99

Work speeds this morning. Charter Business.


----------



## Darren

Gooberman said:


>



I don't like you.


----------



## Gooberman

I'm loving me right now lol


----------



## Geoff

Gooberman said:


>


Wow, you and me have almost identical speeds.


----------



## Gooberman

on origin i was downloading at almost 9 MB/s lol


----------



## Darren

So two of my friends are rooming together in college. And this is their speed over ethernet in their dorm room.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> So two of my friends are rooming together in college. And this is their speed over ethernet in their dorm room.


Reminds me when I saw Google Fiber speeds of 900Mbps+

If the ping is 1ms part of me thinks that they are testing against their own school's server, meaning it may just be limited by the LAN and not so much that they could download from the web at that speed.


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> Reminds me when I saw Google Fiber speeds of 900Mbps+
> 
> If the ping is 1ms part of me thinks that they are testing against their own school's server, meaning it may just be limited by the LAN and not so much that they could download from the web at that speed.



How would Speed test be doing that?


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> How would Speed test be doing that?


You can host your own server on speedtest.net, it's just the 1ms ping that makes me think it's a local server at his own university that's hosting it.  On a fiber connection at work between our two sites only 10 miles apart or so the ping is around 5ms.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Suck on this guys


----------



## Gooberman

Little slow there


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Suck on this guys


Yeah Travis, you shouldn't have posted that right below this guy, lol.



Denther said:


> So two of my friends are rooming together in college. And this is their speed over ethernet in their dorm room.


----------



## bomberboysk

Decent speed at my apartment (split between me and 3 roommates):


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yeah Travis, you shouldn't have posted that right below this guy, lol.



Yeah I wasn't paying attention to previous posts. I just posted it


----------



## Darren

Meanwhile me at home.

I should ask my friends in their dorm to host a server for me.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> Meanwhile me at home.
> 
> I should ask my friends in their dorm to host a server for me.


Unfortunately most colleges don't allow that, and/or make it very difficult to accomplish.


----------



## MisterEd




----------



## Gooberman

my comcast bros


----------



## linkin

I wish I could get more than 2mbps upload... uploading crap takes forever on HFC (faux cable  ) - I don't give the NBN here long before the liberals break it... enough politics now though


----------



## Gooberman

enjoyed I getting rid of that 1.5 mbps upload


----------



## Geoff

AT&T is getting faster and faster!  I'm trying to break 70


----------



## Gooberman

Go download a game with it then


----------



## Geoff

Gooberman said:


> Go download a game with it then



I only have 3GB a month


----------



## Darren

That's so sad that their wireless signal is more than 10 times faster than my home signal, also ATT.

Pshh only 3GB. I have 300mb.


----------



## Gooberman

Unlimited  seriously though the reason why it's that high on at&t is because no one downloads anything lol


----------



## Tere12

Estonian internet 

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2962562652


----------



## spirit

Tere12 said:


> Estonian internet
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2962562652



I'm jealous!!


----------



## Shane

Tere12 said:


> Estonian internet
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2962562652



That upload. 

Not sure why us in the UK always get crappy upload speeds no matter what ISP.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> That upload.
> 
> Not sure why us in the UK always get crappy upload speeds no matter what ISP.



Check out my speedz in the rural East of England!


----------



## SpeedyCrow Chad

I'm on windstream dsl and usually it drops from 6 Meg down to 1 Meg at night. But tonight it stayed where it's supposed to be. 





Chad


----------



## PCunicorn

Whee, we only pay for 15 Mbps but Charter must of been feeling generous  I imagine Ping will be a fair bit lower once the UPS truck gets here and I finish my PC, the wifi adapter in my PC should destroy the Chromebook's but we will see.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## PCunicorn

PCunicorn said:


> Whee, we only pay for 15 Mbps but Charter must of been feeling generous  I imagine Ping will be a fair bit lower once the UPS truck gets here and I finish my PC, the wifi adapter in my PC should destroy the Chromebook's but we will see.





Harry Potter said:


>



Damn, you are like 3 percent faster than me


----------



## Ramodkk

*than


----------



## speedx77x

Magreenery said:


> *than



Was correcting him really necessary?


----------



## speedx77x




----------



## PCunicorn

Magreenery said:


> *than



Whatchu talkin bout? I said than  Lol speed, your upload is faster than your download


----------



## Harry Potter

PCunicorn said:


> Damn, you are like 3 percent faster than me



Mines usually not that fast though even though I pay for what im getting right now its usually in the low 20s.


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> Whatchu talkin bout? I said than  Lol speed, your upload is faster than your download



It was "then" before u changed it lol, and i set my connection to be that way.


----------



## PCunicorn

Why?


----------



## speedx77x

I upload YT videos


----------



## PCunicorn

Not the thread man, this is internet speed. Go check out the WEI score thread.


----------



## spirit

You guys get pretty decent speeds, compared to me lol. 






Gotta say, the upload speed is faster than it normally is. Normally it's about 0.6mbps. 

I've heard that my area is going to be upgraded to fibre within the next year or so, so that will improve things a bit.  Dad did a fibre install for a client in Great Yarmouth (a town about 30 miles from me) the other month and said the download speed was about 60 mbps, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## PCunicorn

Ooh, fiber. I jelly


----------



## spirit

Just asked Dad what the speeds for that fibre install in Yarmouth were: 75mbps down, 42mbps up. 

I'm looking forward to it if it can offer speeds like that!


----------



## zeppelin04

Moved again.  Here it is at my current residence.


----------



## Darren

Got a higher score than usual... We only pay for 6mbps down. Odd. I'm not complaining though.  Wish my upload was better, hosting servers is kinda laggy at times.


----------



## AlienMenace




----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Got a higher score than usual... We only pay for 6mbps down. Odd. I'm not complaining though.  Wish my upload was better, hosting servers is kinda laggy at times.



Just noticed that your speeds are quite similar to mine (especially the upload speed). Also noticed that you are 67% slower than most of the US and I'm slower than 64% of Great Britain. Kinda odd haha.


----------



## dwall

PCunicorn said:


> Not the thread man, this is internet speed. Go check out the WEI score thread.



Very well, here is my speed test:


----------



## porterjw




----------



## thealien




----------



## dwall

imsati said:


>




Wish FIOS available where I live *green*.  Any data cap??


----------



## Ramodkk

speedx77x said:


> Was correcting him really necessary?



Of course not, my friend.

Here's my latest one:


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## Virssagòn

woppa from fibernet gave me a little more speed a month ago. I'm supposed to have 120 mbits download and 8 mbits upload -.-


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Just noticed that your speeds are quite similar to mine (especially the upload speed). Also noticed that you are 67% slower than most of the US and I'm slower than 64% of Great Britain. Kinda odd haha.



I normally I get like 6 down or a little under, so that 7.4 was a bit odd to get.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I normally I get like 6 down or a little under, so that 7.4 was a bit odd to get.



We are paying for 7mpbs down but we never seem to get it. We seem to get about 4-5.


----------



## claptonman

Just kidding. If only I lived in Kansas City...


----------



## PCunicorn

Ha you wish. That's my speed


----------



## Geoff

Wifi is a lot faster now with my new 802.11ac router!


----------



## PCunicorn

So going has improved significantly and speed has improved by 5 Mbps by going to a new router? Not bad.


----------



## zeppelin04

Forgot to add that this is my school speed.  One of the only things I dont like about living off campus.  I could download everything in no time.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Geoff

Ditched Comcast (above) as they raised my bill by $40, so I'm just tethering off Verizon now.


----------



## Gooberman

Let me guess you didn't know that was a promotion price did you lol


----------



## johnb35

Gooberman said:


> Let me guess you didn't know that was a promotion price did you lol



Or he thought he could get 100mb speed for the same price as 50mb.


----------



## Geoff

Gooberman said:


> Let me guess you didn't know that was a promotion price did you lol


Well I had a promo price for well over a year, and I had no idea the retail price was going to be $90 a month for only internet :/


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> Well I had a promo price for well over a year, and I had no idea the retail price was going to be $90 a month for only internet :/



My internet is $48 a month for only 6 down, so that's not a surprising price for that speed.


----------



## Gooberman

i'd rather pay 90 for pretty much 60 down 10 up than like 70 for 24 down 3 up(AT&T) lol


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> My internet is $48 a month for only 6 down, so that's not a surprising price for that speed.





Gooberman said:


> i'd rather pay 90 for pretty much 60 down 10 up than like 70 for 24 down 3 up(AT&T) lol


Yeah, and for 105 down and 15 up it would cost $120/mo.

I only pay $10/mo for unlimited data with Verizon where I get 10-12Mbps down and unfortunately only 0.5-2Mbps up, but I'm going to ride that as long as I can.  I can stream Netflix, game on PC and Xbox without lag, and download around 1MBps so it's perfectly fine for now.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## Troncoso

I don't know how my Upload managed to be more than double my download...

I'm suppose to be getting about 60 down.


----------



## Agent Smith

Use to have 100 Mbps download speed, but had to downgrade. You can only get what a server dishes out so 25 Mbps is fine. 25 Mbps is what I pay for.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> Use to have 100 Mbps download speed, but had to downgrade. You can only get what a server dishes out so 25 Mbps is fine. 25 Mbps is what I pay for.


Lots of servers can dish out well over what a 25Mbps connection can pull.


----------



## bomberboysk

Not a bad connection for $50/month including basic cable (Was cheaper to get cable + internet than just to get internet. But that's Comcast for you...).


----------



## spirit

Getting fibre-optic internet by March next year. My town is being upgraded as we speak, but I've not got it just yet. Should be getting ~70MB/s down and ~10MB/s up when I get that.  

A big upgrade from my current speed!






So fibre will be about 14 times faster download and about 10 times faster upload than what I have now.


----------



## Geoff

bomberboysk said:


> Not a bad connection for $50/month including basic cable (Was cheaper to get cable + internet than just to get internet. But that's Comcast for you...).


What package deal is that?  I had that for a promo 12 month price


----------



## bomberboysk

WRXGuy1 said:


> What package deal is that?  I had that for a promo 12 month price



Internet Plus promo (basic (locals)+ HBO + 25/5 internet), and then $10/month to bump up to the 50/10 package from the 25/5. I'll be moving in less than 12 months though, and one of my housemates will probably sign up with comcast to get another 12 months of promo pricing (although, the "I'm switching to DSL" has gotten a number of people I know back on another 12 months promo pricing). Although, I may go with FTTP since it's reasonably priced in my area, especially being split among 5 people.


----------



## Geoff

bomberboysk said:


> Internet Plus promo (basic (locals)+ HBO + 25/5 internet), and then $10/month to bump up to the 50/10 package from the 25/5. I'll be moving in less than 12 months though, and one of my housemates will probably sign up with comcast to get another 12 months of promo pricing (although, the "I'm switching to DSL" has gotten a number of people I know back on another 12 months promo pricing). Although, I may go with FTTP since it's reasonably priced in my area, especially being split among 5 people.


Nice!  I cancelled and they didn't offer me that.  I'm waiting a couple months and will probably sign back up for the Extreme 105 package at $89.99 for 12 months.


----------



## bomberboysk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Nice!  I cancelled and they didn't offer me that.  I'm waiting a couple months and will probably sign back up for the Extreme 105 package at $89.99 for 12 months.



If they offer any internet or double play promos for $30-40 in your area, you may be able to get the Extreme 105 for a few bucks cheaper, for most areas it's a $10 surcharge over "Premium" 25/5 to get the "Blast" 50/10, and a $45 surcharge for the Extreme 105.


----------



## Geoff

bomberboysk said:


> If they offer any internet or double play promos for $30-40 in your area, you may be able to get the Extreme 105 for a few bucks cheaper, for most areas it's a $10 surcharge over "Premium" 25/5 to get the "Blast" 50/10, and a $45 surcharge for the Extreme 105.


I never knew that, good to know.

The terms say that the promo pricing is for anyone who doesn't have any Xfinity services, so going by that you can simply cancel, wait a short time, then sign back up.  I used my Verizon LTE phone as a hotspot for about 2 months, and signed up online and had no issue getting the promo.


----------



## AmatuerPowerUser

My internet sucks the big one.  It actually works for online gaming somehow.  No lag, ever.  I'm not the one paying for it, so I can't complain.


----------



## Geoff

AmatuerPowerUser said:


> My internet sucks the big one.  It actually works for online gaming somehow.  No lag, ever.  I'm not the one paying for it, so I can't complain.
> View attachment 5783


Why are you testing on a server 5,800 miles away?


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## AmatuerPowerUser

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why are you testing on a server 5,800 miles away?



I tried it on about five servers.  It came up consistently across the board, this one being the second fastest, with a .04 differential overall.  It was also the last one I tested


----------



## bm23

Here's mine  Finally drilled holes in my walls to run ethernet cables. Wifi just suck big time


----------



## denn4550

20/1 is the fastest i can get in my town atm  ****ing broadband shit


----------



## spirit

denn4550 said:


> 20/1 is the fastest i can get in my town atm  ****ing broadband shit



Faster than mine! Though I'm being upgraded to fibre soon and that will be a lot faster.


----------



## denn4550

spirit said:


> Faster than mine! Though I'm being upgraded to fibre soon and that will be a lot faster.



You lucky bastard!


----------



## AmatuerPowerUser

bm23 said:


> Here's mine  Finally drilled holes in my walls to run ethernet cables. Wifi just suck big time



I'm moving to Singapore...


----------



## bm23

AmatuerPowerUser said:


> I'm moving to Singapore...



Haha, that's about one of the few things that are good here. Other than being safe and green, it's expensive, crowded and there's a mandatory military service of 2 years. Sucks when you wanna go college but stuck doing shitty jobs in camp.


----------



## Geoff

Got my new Comcast connection!


----------



## Geoff

Who said anything over 50Mbps was useless?


----------



## spirit

Nice speeds. Just Cause 2 - awesome game btw!


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> Who said anything over 50Mbps was useless?




Not me


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Not me


It's amazing that I can download things over the internet faster than I can transfer data to my phone from my PC, to a USB 2.0 flash drive, and over a 100Mbps LAN connection.  I might as well just store everything in the cloud!


----------



## spirit

Getting Fibre later on today - so these are my speeds at the moment. We'll see how much faster my speeds are once I get home from school. Hopefully Fibre will have been enabled by then. 







(by the way Norwich isn't 100 miles away - it's about 10 from where I live).


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Getting Fibre later on today - so these are my speeds at the moment. We'll see how much faster my speeds are once I get home from school. Hopefully Fibre will have been enabled by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by the way Norwich isn't 100 miles away - it's about 10 from where I live).


I bet you can't wait to find out!  Photo uploads should be much better.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I bet you can't wait to find out!  Photo uploads should be much better.



Apparently it peaked today at 51mbps down and about 10mbps up, as expected. At the moment it's about 14mbps down and 5mbps up, but the speeds will fluctuate for a little bit. They'll become faster and more stable in due time. 

And yes, uploading will be much faster.


----------



## spirit

OK so I was connecting to the wrong server on Speedtest. If I connect to Sheffield (which is where my ISP is based), I get 51mbps down. 






Upload speed is about half of what it should be, but I need to wait a few days for it to get to the correct speed.

Pretty happy though. I tried downloading some files from Microsoft (XP SP3 exe file and the Windows Automated Installation Kit). Was getting over 1mb/s download speed and it was going to take less than 5 minutes to download XP SP3 (which is about 300MB) and about 20 minutes to download WAIK, which is 1.7GB.


----------



## PCunicorn

You finally beat me


----------



## Virssagòn

Mine is ok... They promised 120 down/8 up though!


----------



## PCunicorn

The fact you call 95mb/s ok...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL everyone shut up and stop complaining! 

Why?

Because here is mine ROFL:





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

Oh man...I should seriously call my ISP to speed this crap up lol...


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL everyone shut up and stop complaining!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because here is mine ROFL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Oh man...I should seriously call my ISP to speed this crap up lol...



Very similar to my speed before yesterday morning when I was finally upgraded to Fibre.  

And flippin' heck Rob! I'm finding 51mbps down pretty dang quick, and you have about double my download speed and call it 'ok'? lol!

Just run another Speed Test. My download speed is still what it should be, but the upload speed is about half of what it should be. Gotta wait a few days whilst it gets there I think.


----------



## PCunicorn

You're in the UK. Aren't you supposed to say "bloody hell"?


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> You're in the UK. Aren't you supposed to say "bloody hell"?



We do say bloody'ell but I say flippin'eck a fair bit.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

"Oooooooooo it was about damn bloddy time!"

Says S.T.A.R.S.!!!


----------



## ricanvillin

I was thinking it was gonna be worse being as im not paying for internet(they shut servise off cause i fell behind on bill but cable guy told me he would leave me connected to main, for free, and i have my own modem)


----------



## WeatherMan

My line is slowly re-profiling itself

I connected the master socket back up about a week ago, because our speeds and reliability was dire, it's sorting itself out now slowly, the next re-profile should see the down speed increase again.

I'm on a 76/19 package


----------



## mrberty2o2o

Typical, Peak time & BT.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## Geoff

Just showing my awesome speed again


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Just showing my awesome speed again



Geoff no one wants to see that pornography.





Thats a real mans internet speed. Your just compensating for something   My phone is almost 3x faster but has a data limit otherwise Id use it.


----------



## mrberty2o2o

Now I'm home...It's Back to virgin speeds!


----------



## robina_80




----------



## DMGrier

Not to bad for basic cable.


----------



## lucasbytegenius




----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


>



Jesus. 

Mine was 50mbps down when I first got fibre about a month ago, now it's more like 35mbps down. Upload speed is always around 4mbps. Still, it's a lot better than the 4mbps down I was on before and apparently I'm still faster than 72% of Great Britain which is amazing since I live in quite a rural area!


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Mine was 50mbps down when I first got fibre about a month ago, now it's more like 35mbps down. Upload speed is always around 4mbps. Still, it's a lot better than the 4mbps down I was on before and apparently I'm still faster than 72% of Great Britain which is amazing since I live in quite a rural area!



That's my speed at school  I only get about 15mbps at home.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's my speed at school  I only get about 15mbps at home.



Schools always have good broadband.


----------



## voyagerfan99

When you're servicing over 4,000 resident students and 6,000 commuter students, yeah. You need good speeds to prevent slowdowns.


----------



## BurningSkyline

At school, on my iPad. 





Yet at home the best I've got is around 2.6mbps/700kbps/60ms


----------



## C4C

At home on my iPod... My family pays for 25 down and 10 up.. 
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/776102249


----------



## Gooberman

Digxt said:


> At home on my iPod... My family pays for 25 down and 10 up..
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/776102249



Could of swore comcast's package is 25/5 and then 50/10(Which it seems will be upgraded soon!)


----------



## PCunicorn

Charter upgraded everybody (I think?) to 30 Mbps down, 4 up, for free. Also I got a new router and this one gives me a much better ping. For some reason, Steam isn't downloading much faster then before which kinda sucks.


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

Noticed the other day that Cox Internet is getting faster and faster. Was downloading a torrent yesterday at 5.5MBs. This is at home.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## PCunicorn

Bricked my new router, so back to my old one. Bye bye awesome ping


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

PCunicorn said:


> Bricked my new router, so back to my old one. Bye bye awesome ping



Bandwidth will fluctuate throughout the day. I've noticed I get better pings and bandwidth during the late evening hours around here. After 10:30PM (CST) or so.


----------



## PCunicorn

Speeds will, but Ping won't very much.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Speeds will, but Ping won't very much.



It might be affected somewhat.


----------



## JD1978

On my iphone 5 over home wifi


----------



## Geoff

*Comcast home internet:
*



*Verizon LTE:




AT&T LTE:




T-Mobile LTE:


*


----------



## Geoff

Fastest yet!


----------



## PCunicorn

HAHA I HAVE A *WHITE* SPEEDTEST PICTURE

I'm trying to decide wether I should mess with my router more (been spending all day trying to figure out how to fix the router to supply my advertised speeds) and maybe get an extra 1 or 2 Mbps, or potentially mess something up again.

And damn, that LTE is fast


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> HAHA I HAVE A *WHITE* SPEEDTEST PICTURE
> 
> I'm trying to decide wether I should mess with my router more (been spending all day trying to figure out how to fix the router to supply my advertised speeds) and maybe get an extra 1 or 2 Mbps, or potentially mess something up again.
> 
> And damn, that LTE is fast


Are you wireless?  WAN speeds aren't typically bottlenecked by your LAN/WLAN speeds.


----------



## PCunicorn

That wasn't what I meant, sorry. I'm saying that I get 30mbps internet but the router is only sending out 20. But I don't think its the router's hardware at fault (firmware?).


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> That wasn't what I meant, sorry. I'm saying that I get 30mbps internet but the router is only sending out 20. But I don't think its the router's hardware at fault (firmware?).


You're speed test shows 30


----------



## PCunicorn

It did




After trying reverting to stock firmware from DD-WRT, then going to TP-Links firmware, and then Gargoyle, I'm beginning to think it is in fact the router itself at fault. I guess it's time to try to unbrick my new one.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> It did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying reverting to stock firmware from DD-WRT, then going to TP-Links firmware, and then Gargoyle, I'm beginning to think it is in fact the router itself at fault. I guess it's time to try to unbrick my new one.


Yup, get a new router.


----------



## beers

I used to be elated to jump from ~20 to ~100, although now I am impatient any time it dips below ~80 or so on transfers and am impatiently waiting for 'dat Google Fiber'


----------



## PCunicorn

I wonder why your internet speeds vary so much?




I also wonder why I'm getting such high pings when I'm directly connected to the modem.


----------



## Bacon

I expected better from the line at work.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> I wonder why your internet speeds vary so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder why I'm getting such high pings when I'm directly connected to the modem.


Could be the server you're testing on.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> I wonder why your internet speeds vary so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder why I'm getting such high pings when I'm directly connected to the modem.



It's probably a number of issues, including your DNS and other people in your area if your ISP has poor QoS.


----------



## PCunicorn

Changed to Google's DNS servers and the ping's better:


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Changed to Google's DNS servers and the ping's better:



Try this utility, it will help you find the fastest DNS in your area: http://www.sordum.org/7952/dns-jumper-v1-0-6/


----------



## beers

lucasbytegenius said:


> It's probably a number of issues, including your DNS and other people in your area if your ISP has poor QoS.



DNS doesn't impact circuit bandwidth.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

beers said:


> DNS doesn't impact circuit bandwidth.



He mentioned ping as well.


----------



## beers

lucasbytegenius said:


> He mentioned ping as well.



Okay, DNS doesn't impact latency either.  Once the name resolves to an IP, DNS's function is done.  Due to the volatility of packet based networks you may get differing latency values depending on network conditions when you test.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Okay, DNS doesn't impact latency either.  Once the name resolves to an IP, DNS's function is done.  Due to the volatility of packet based networks you may get differing latency values depending on network conditions when you test.


This.


----------



## PCunicorn

Got my new router, finally getting advertised speeds.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Finally got LTE straightened out on my Nexus 5.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Finally got LTE straightened out on my Nexus 5.


What was wrong with it?  Bad ROM?


----------



## voyagerfan99

No, AT&T still had the IMEI for my Inspire in their system, even though I gave them the IMEI of my Nexus 5 when I got a new sim.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> No, AT&T still had the IMEI for my Inspire in their system, even though I gave them the IMEI of my Nexus 5 when I got a new sim.


Weird... That should update automatically when you put the SIM in a new phone.


----------



## Calin




----------



## beers

Upgraded to a Moto X.  Doesn't seem like a bad "Unlimited all" (5 GB then throttle) plan on Republic for ~$36/mo.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Upgraded to a Moto X.  Doesn't seem like a bad "Unlimited all" (5 GB then throttle) plan on Republic for ~$36/mo.


Why not do T-Mobile 5GB for $30?


----------



## beers

I looked through their site but it seemed a bit convoluted.   The only $30 5 GB plan I could find was for data only.

Also, the republic phone routes any calls through wifi/SIP when you're at a hotspot on your same cell DID.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## voyagerfan99

New cable modem at home! The download peaked at 45Mbps.


----------



## Ambushed

Not bad speed for little old New Zealand.


----------



## bm23

Just upgraded my fiber optic plan recently


----------



## johnb35

bm23 said:


> Just upgraded my fiber optic plan recently



Holy crap, must be nice.  Internet speeds are getting insane.  Is that constant or does it slow down when lot of people are on it?


----------



## bm23

johnb35 said:


> Holy crap, must be nice.  Internet speeds are getting insane.  Is that constant or does it slow down when lot of people are on it?



Yup, it's almost laughable I was fawning at 1.3mbps download speed just a few years ago. My current plan isn't even the fastest there is  The speed is quite constant. My steam download average about 25mbps. TBH, most download isn't large enough for the speed to get up to maximum. First world problem, I know


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> I looked through their site but it seemed a bit convoluted.   The only $30 5 GB plan I could find was for data only.
> 
> Also, the republic phone routes any calls through wifi/SIP when you're at a hotspot on your same cell DID.


It's not advertised on their site, it's a plan available when activating a new pre-paid plan on T-Mobile.  100 minutes, unlimited text, and unlimited data (5GB at 4G/LTE)


----------



## beers

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's not advertised on their site, it's a plan available when activating a new pre-pain plan on T-Mobile.  100 minutes, unlimited text, and unlimited data (5GB at 4G/LTE)



Ah.  The 100 minutes is a bit of a killer although I appear to be non-social enough to come in under that value on occasion lol.

Thanks for elaborating.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Ah.  The 100 minutes is a bit of a killer although I appear to be non-social enough to come in under that value on occasion lol.
> 
> Thanks for elaborating.


Yeah it doesn't work for everyone, but you could always use a VoIP app as well.  I primarily text and use data so it could work for me.


----------



## radical24




----------



## claptonman

New job...


----------



## PCunicorn

Holy crap


----------



## beers

claptonman said:


> New job...



Dang, I'm jelly.  I got a new job at a multi billion dollar company and this is the kind of crap we get instead :


----------



## Geoff

claptonman said:


> New job...


Fiber direct to you from the ISP.


----------



## claptonman

WRXGuy1 said:


> Fiber direct to you from the ISP.


Yup.


beers said:


> Dang, I'm jelly.  I got a new job at a multi billion dollar company and this is the kind of crap we get instead :


Don't worry, here is my internet where I live:






Aunt is still on DSL... Looking to upgrade.


----------



## aldan

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3515395034
well that didnt work worth a shit. 10ms ping,53.37 Mbs down,3.27 Mbs up.


----------



## 1337dingo

might I remind you this is Australian internet too


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> Fiber direct to you from the ISP.



Where else would it come from?


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Where else would it come from?


Copper?


----------



## WeatherMan

Fiber AFTER copper?!

What's the point in that, It's the other way round here, fiber to the cab and copper to the house, next decades upgrade is for fiber from the cab to the home


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Fiber AFTER copper?!
> 
> What's the point in that, It's the other way round here, fiber to the cab and copper to the house, next decades upgrade is for fiber from the cab to the home


That's what I'm talking about...

He has fiber direct from the ISP to his house, it's fiber the entire way which allows for those high speeds and low pings.  Most people are using cable or DSL, which is copper for a few blocks before it turns into fiber, and it's also a shared medium.


----------



## beers

WeatherMan said:


> Fiber AFTER copper?!



There's plenty of other mediums your data travels through between two points.  It's kind of irrelevant since the latency over such a short distance of copper would be impacted to such a minimal amount. 

Even if you get FTTH your data is transcoded back into a copper switch at the CO and back out another fiber interface.


----------



## Geoff

Verizon LTE yesterday


----------



## Darren

The internet at the house we're renting for vacation had internet that's 6 times faster than home. Using this speed to download a bunch of stuff on Steam.


----------



## Heku




----------



## PCunicorn

Denther said:


> The internet at the house we're renting for vacation had internet that's 6 times faster than home. Using this speed to download a bunch of stuff on Steam.


I assume your using DSL for speeds that low (at your normal house)? Why don't you switch to cable?


----------



## Mez




----------



## Gooberman

PCunicorn said:


> I assume your using DSL for speeds that low (at your normal house)? Why don't you switch to cable?



Because not everyone has access to cable maybe?


----------



## PCunicorn

True, but Withcita is a big city and I'm sure they have cable ISPs there. The only reason I could think of as to why they wouldn't have access is they live outside the city limits.


----------



## Darren

Hah Withcita. That's a pretty big butchering of the spelling. It's Wichita.

And I get 6-7mbps at home which is ATT Uverse, before that we had DSL. 

My parents are incredibly cheap so I get pretty crappy internet speeds.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, that's another reason people choose DSL. Its cheaper 

My parents are kinda like that to, took a lot of convincing from me that DSL sucks and that you shouldn't use it even though it's 20 bucks cheaper 

Yeah, I am on my phone so I spelled the name wrong, sorry.


----------



## Shane

Upgraded my internet package..yet i saved £14 a month.   :good:

Old speed...







New speed...


----------



## spirit

Your old speed is about twice as fast as mine here on the outskirts of Norwich (but it was upgraded from 5mbps down/0.6mbps up in January, so I won't complain ).


----------



## Geoff

Shane said:


> Upgraded my internet package..yet i saved £14 a month.   :good:
> 
> Old speed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New speed...


Your old upload speed was horrible lol


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Your old speed is about twice as fast as mine here on the outskirts of Norwich (but it was upgraded from 5mbps down/0.6mbps up in January, so I won't complain ).



I remember first getting my internet with Blueyonder..something like 3Mbps down,Cant remember the upload but back in the day it was very good. for what i was paying.

How are Plusnet?..we cant get any BT supplied ISP in our area because of it been a newly built area they don't have any BT cables installed.
They are suppose to be fitting cables in our area soon for BT infinity but it keeps getting delayed so have no choice other than having to stick with Virgin media...they are quite good. 




WRXGuy1 said:


> Your old upload speed was horrible lol



Yup,For some reason every ISP in the UK doesn't offer all that great Upload speeds,they are getting better though.


----------



## NVX_185

killin it


----------



## Virssagòn

Now getting this:





Anyway, the provider still doesn't reach its 120/8 promise.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Now getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the provider still doesn't reach its 120/8 promise.



Ah but comon' mate, 102.59mbps down is awesome, even if 5.3 up is a little slow by comparison. You should be pretty happy with those speeds! :good: 

ISPs can rarely fully deliver on their promises anyway. I should be getting 70 down and 10 up - but I get about 35 down and 4 up. Still plenty quick enough.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Ah but comon' mate, 102.59mbps down is awesome, even if 5.3 up is a little slow by comparison. You should be pretty happy with those speeds! :good:
> 
> ISPs can rarely fully deliver on their promises anyway. I should be getting 70 down and 10 up - but I get about 35 down and 4 up. Still plenty quick enough.



Getting half of what you pay for, regardless of what speeds they are is not right. Getting 102 instead of 120 isn't great but it's not as big of a deal.

By comparison we pay for 6 down but I can normally get about 7.5-8 on speedtest.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Getting half of what you pay for, regardless of what speeds they are is not right. Getting 102 instead of 120 isn't great but it's not as big of a deal.
> 
> By comparison we pay for 6 down but I can normally get about 7.5-8 on speedtest.



To be honest it's not really their fault that I get half of what I expected. It's fibre to the cabinet, but then copper from the cabinet to the house - so that explains why I don't get the 70/10. The only way to resolve that is to move closer to the cabinet! Those who live right by the cabinets can easily get the 70/10. 

I don't know why you'd complain if you got 102mbps down. Would you really be able to tell the difference between 102 and 120? And it's really not much lower than 120 anyway.

And I don't think we specifically pay for '70/10' - we pay for BT's 'infinity' package which is fibre + unlimited download and upload. I don't think we pay for a set speed. It's just 70/10 to the *cabinets* in my town.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> To be honest it's not really their fault that I get half of what I expected. It's fibre to the cabinet, but then copper from the cabinet to the house - so that explains why I don't get the 70/10. The only way to resolve that is to move closer to the cabinet! Those who live right by the cabinets can easily get the 70/10.
> 
> I don't know why you'd complain if you got 102mbps down. Would you really be able to tell the difference between 102 and 120? And it's really not much lower than 120 anyway.
> 
> And I don't think we specifically pay for '70/10' - we pay for BT's 'infinity' package which is fibre + unlimited download and upload. I don't think we pay for a set speed. It's just 70/10 to the *cabinets* in my town.


Here in the U.S. you pay for different speed packages.  The carriers will sell you a 70/10 connection, and that's what the client should be getting at their house, not to the node.  What the ISP would do in this case is increase the speed to the node to say 80/15, seeing as how by the time it reaches the customer the speed would then be at the promised 70/10 rate.


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> Here in the U.S. you pay for different speed packages.  The carriers will sell you a 70/10 connection, and that's what the client should be getting at their house, not to the node.  What the ISP would do in this case is increase the speed to the node to say 80/15, seeing as how by the time it reaches the customer the speed would then be at the promised 70/10 rate.



Yeah with Uverse you get a direct wire in to your house and basically you pay for them to change what speeds you can get. Our wire can deliver speeds way higher than what we get and it costs them essentially nothing to let us have a higher speed. Our house is wired for it, they just change a setting and we get higher speed. Huge rip off for us, especially considering it's I think about 50 bucks a month for what we get, maybe a little less.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Speed at work. Disappointing IMO for an IT company.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Speed at work. Disappointing IMO for an IT company.


At least you have a solid upload speed.  Looks like you have a synchronous fiber-based service.


----------



## Cromewell

WRXGuy1 said:


> Here in the U.S. you pay for different speed packages.  The carriers will sell you a 70/10 connection, and that's what the client should be getting at their house, not to the node.  What the ISP would do in this case is increase the speed to the node to say 80/15, seeing as how by the time it reaches the customer the speed would then be at the promised 70/10 rate.



Really? The behaviour here is the same as where Spirit lives. The speed is what they configure the interface for at the hub. What you actually see at your modem could be less. I would have thought that's the same everywhere, no ISP I know of would consider potentially giving you more speed than what you pay for.


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Really? The behaviour here is the same as where Spirit lives. The speed is what they configure the interface for at the hub. What you actually see at your modem could be less. I would have thought that's the same everywhere, no ISP I know of would consider potentially giving you more speed than what you pay for.


My package is only supposed to be 150/20, but I get 170/23.  Before this it was suppose to be 105/20, and it was 115/23, and before that was 50/10 and was 60/12.


----------



## PCunicorn

My package is 30/3 and I get 33/3.5. So I assume by internet works the same as yours, Geoff.


----------



## Geoff

You guys will be really jealous of T-Mobile's awesome GPRS service I have at home -_-


----------



## kobaj

Gigabit, maxed out the speed test server at 800Mb/s though


----------



## AnonNone

:c

Guy above me, you are rich or something...I need that power...

(library internet, I will pay for the best Cox I can when I get a job)


----------



## WeatherMan

This is my home connection over Powerline, on a different ring main and downstairs.


----------



## WeatherMan

Doing a bit better with Ping and upload today


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Doing a bit better with Ping and upload today


You could have just edited the post above


----------



## WeatherMan

But now I have +1 on my post count! 

lol

Is GPRS really the only mobile service you can get at home?


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> But now I have +1 on my post count!
> 
> lol
> 
> Is GPRS really the only mobile service you can get at home?


With T-Mobile, yes.  This is what I get at home:

Verizon: LTE
AT&T: LTE
T-Mobile: GPRS:
Sprint: Roaming
US Cellular: LTE


----------



## WeatherMan

Change carrier for your home service? Lol


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Change carrier for your home service? Lol


I have Verizon, T-Mobile is my second phone.


----------



## spirit

Up here in a rural B&B using free Wi-Fi on the edge of the Lake District in the middle of nowhere. 








Update - just run the BT Wholesale Test which is more accurate than SpeedTest for those in the UK on BT. Here you go.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Up here in a rural B&B using free Wi-Fi on the edge of the Lake District in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update - just run the BT Wholesale Test which is more accurate than SpeedTest for those in the UK on BT. Here you go.


I'm surprised you could load CF


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'm surprised you could load CF



I could even watch YouTube... in 240p. 

Back home on fibre now. So much better.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wireless LTE tether on my phone


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wireless LTE tether on my phone


I always thought AT&T was better than that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Traveling in the car with a wireless tether....not the greatest but LTE is by far faster than HSPA+.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Traveling in the car with a wireless tether....not the greatest but LTE is by far faster than HSPA+.


I get double the speeds on HSPA+ lol


----------



## WeatherMan

Loving my speed


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Loving my speed


Loading from a local source?


----------



## WeatherMan

Nah, it's a glitch lol


----------



## PCunicorn

Upgraded to 60 Mbps for free. I love Charter  I would take 60 Mbps and decent customer service with no caps over 150 Mbps, terrible customer service, and a cap any day.





This is from a server in California. 67 Ms ping, not bad. Quite happy with this new router (it's a Belkin N600 DB).


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Upgraded to 60 Mbps for free. I love Charter  I would take 60 Mbps and decent customer service with no caps over 150 Mbps, terrible customer service, and a cap any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a server in California. 67 Ms ping, not bad. Quite happy with this new router (it's a Belkin N600 DB).


Why would you test to a CA server? 

Download speed is nice, but that upload is awful.  Also, if you are paying for 60Mbps I'd be complaining, you're only getting 53.


----------



## Darren

Probably testing the ping.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah. I see quite a lot if games running servers in CA, so I thought I'd test with a server there.

And usually I do get around 60. Different times of day I get different speeds.

And yes the upload is pretty bad. But what can I do? DSL (slow DSL, like 10/2) and Sattalite are the only other options. Besides it's not like anybody in the family does much uploading, but we do quite a bit of streaming and gaming so a high download is better then a high upload for us.


----------



## spirit

School on Wi-Fi.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> School on Wi-Fi.


Looks like a 100Mbps synchronous fiber connection


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks like a 100Mbps synchronous fiber connection



Yes it is. There is a fibre cabinet right outside the school and we have a direct link to it.


----------



## Shane

That Upload


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> That Upload



Yeah it rocks. Forget about downloading and uploading at home where I get 35/5 - now just going to take the laptop to school and download/upload at off-peak times!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## PCunicorn

Nice! I would rather have speeds like that (over my 60/4)


----------



## WeatherMan

Broke the 44Mb/s barrier today 





I'm hoping when my system is in my room, and I ditch powerline I may see another increase, last time I tested these adapters they were maxing out at 40ish Mb/s

I could have a bit more headroom on my line that I don't know about


----------



## mep916




----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


>


I'm confused..


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah that's just weird. Normally those speeds would be reversed... (And personally, that's what I'd want)


----------



## mep916

I know it is weird, not sure why upload is always so much faster. It's been like that for years. 

Here's a post from 5 years ago with similar results...

http://www.computerforum.com/113365-show-off-your-speed-74.html#post1350401


----------



## Okedokey

Wireless at mine..


----------



## The VCR King

Worst. Speed. Ever.





This is about the same over my ethernet and wi-fi router. As a matter of fact, I tried SpeedTest.net at a PACKED McDonald's restaurant and it was faster than this. 

Really, AT&T?!


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Wireless at mine..


Damn that horrible upload, basically useless for what I do.


----------



## Okedokey

Perfect for me, plus that's about the best you can get in Australia


----------



## tylerjrb

Heres mine, got mine upgraded to satellite and works amazing. can be a bit hit and miss sometimes do 10mb/s sometimes will do 32. the satellite costs cheaper than my old one which i used to get something rediculous like 1mb/s.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Perfect for me, plus that's about the best you can get in Australia


I guess they really don't want anyone hosting a home server.  Here that upload is what you get for the base, which is 16/2, but when you go up in packages they raise the upload as well.  The highest they offer for cable is 150/20.


----------



## Okedokey

Small price to pay to live in paradise mate.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Small price to pay to live in paradise mate.


With the prices you said houses go for, and the more expensive other items, I'd say it's a high price to pay to live in "paradise".


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> With the prices you said houses go for, and the more expensive other items, I'd say it's a high price to pay to live in "paradise".



But remember Geoff, whilst the cost is living is higher jobs are probably better-paid (or paid higher compared to the average salary in the US).


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> But remember Geoff, whilst the cost is living is higher jobs are probably better-paid (or paid higher compared to the average salary in the US).


Meh, I highly doubt that.  More than a similar job in the middle of a Nebraska cornfield, but more than NYC, Boston, LA, DC, etc.?  I don't think so.  Depends on your work I guess.

Anyways, I'm staying in a hotel in San Francisco, the wifi is slow but usable:


----------



## Okedokey

WRXGuy1 said:


> Meh, I highly doubt that.  More than a similar job in the middle of a Nebraska cornfield, but more than NYC, Boston, LA, DC, etc.?  I don't think so.  Depends on your work I guess.
> [/IMG][/URL]





> The latest Credit Suisse world wealth report released last week showed that, like last year, Australians are the richest people in the world. With a median wealth of US$219,500 per adult, we sit comfortably ahead of Luxembourg on $182,768. The US, with a median adult wealth of only $44,911, doesn't even make the top 25.


 http://www.theguardian.com/business/grogonomics/2013/oct/14/australia-wealth-top-world


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/business/grogonomics/2013/oct/14/australia-wealth-top-world



Depends what statistic you want to go by...

"The U.S. has the most billionaires in the world with 492 representatives, followed by China with 152, and Russia with 111."
http://wallstcheatsheet.com/busines...ple-in-the-world-2014-edition.html/?a=viewall


----------



## Okedokey

No it doesn't.  The average person is richer in Australia by far, your country is just not only poor but amazingly inequitable as well.  You're comparing two different things.  Your comparison is completely irrelevant to the discussion.  See here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPKKQnijnsM 

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> No it doesn't.  The average person is richer in Australia by far, your country is just not only poor but amazingly inequitable as well.  you're comparing two different things.  Your comparison is completely irrelevant to the discussion.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.


It's because the US is far more diverse, with many more immigrants, illegals, and homeless than you find in Australia.  My article was completely relevant, showing that the US had the most wealthiest individuals, however since we have those other groups of people, it brings the average down.


----------



## Okedokey

Look at the youtube clip.


----------



## Geoff

Tethered to my Verizon hotspot in SF:


----------



## The VCR King

Nice! Is that for 3G or 4G connections?


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> Nice! Is that for 3G or 4G connections?


4G, it's strange that the upload is twice as fast though.


----------



## The VCR King

I use public wi-fi a lot, like at restaurants and friends' homes, and I usually run SpeedTest.net Mobile Version to test their networks and normally the upload speed is twice as fast too.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> I use public wi-fi a lot, like at restaurants and friends' homes, and I usually run SpeedTest.net Mobile Version to test their networks and normally the upload speed is twice as fast too.


The only reason why mobile data has faster uploads in many areas is because typically most people are downloading data, so if you are connected to a site with many users, the download speed will be low.  I'm really surprised you see that at friends homes and other places with few users though.


----------



## Darren

Free dorm internet. Wifi is a bit spotty but ethernet seems to be better.


----------



## spirit

Hmmm 'lovely' 3G on Vodafone at my home in Norfolk. I have a better signal here than in most of the county and even country though! 







Here is our Wi-Fi about 10 feet away from the router on my phone - BT fibre:







Wi-Fi upstairs in my bedroom on my phone. Much lower up here because of distortion, of course. We need some Wi-Fi access points/boosters up here! 

I'm actually connected here to a sever in Welwyn Garden City which is about 80 or 90 miles away from me because the download speed is about 3 or 4 times faster than if I connect to a server in Norwich which is 10 miles up the road from me.  







Cable on my desktop upstairs (going through several switches):


----------



## Geoff

Do they not have 4G or LTE there yet?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Do they not have 4G or LTE there yet?



Not where I live, no. But apparently there is 4G in the centre of Norwich. I've yet to discover that though. 

I do live in quite a rural area of the country (compared to where most UK users on here live) and in most parts of the UK you can't even get a decent 3G signal let alone 4G!

I'm sure I can get 4G in London though, so next time I'm down there I'll post a Speedtest screenshot.


----------



## Geoff

Still love Comcast!


----------



## mep916

WRXGuy1 said:


> Still love Comcast!



Insane... how much is that monthly?

I just ran this. The upload is more inline with what I pay for (30dn/30up), not as much out of whack like the previous tests. I'd like the dn speed a little higher.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Insane... how much is that monthly?


----------



## Agent Smith

This is with a VPN. Not too shabby. The upload could be better though.


----------



## Siberia

Download: 16.75 Mbps
Upload: 5.91 Mbps
Ping: 37 ms


----------



## Stattovic

Not sure how to show this on here but it says

Ping 22 ms, Download 9.92 Mbps, Upload 0.81 Mbps.

Is that good or otherwise.


----------



## mep916

Stattovic said:


> Not sure how to show this on here but it says



If you're using speedtest.net, run the test, click share your result, click the forum tab, copy, then paste the link in your post.  



Stattovic said:


> Download 9.92 Mbps, Upload 0.81 Mbps.
> 
> Is that good or otherwise.



it's not terrible! Below average for the UK according to this, unless you're in a rural area.


----------



## spirit

I'd expect much faster for Southampton. I'm outside Norwich and getting 30mbps down, 5mbps up.


----------



## beers

Pretty lame for a multi-billion dollar propane company's Internet connection from the HQ...


----------



## Darren

Denther said:


> Free dorm internet. Wifi is a bit spotty but ethernet seems to be better.



So our internet package in the dorms was 20 down 5 up for free and you could pay more for better speeds. Well apparently it forgot about that because I just got this score.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> So our internet package in the dorms was 20 down 5 up for free and you could pay more for better speeds. Well apparently it forgot about that because I just got this score.


How much does it cost for better speeds?


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> How much does it cost for better speeds?



I don't remember exactly how much but I know the next speed tier up was like 30 down and maybe 10 up for an additional 40 bucks a semeseter?

Edit: Looks like 30/10 for $15 or 50/20 for $35. That's per semester. And I did another speed test and I'm still getting 95 up and down. Weird. But cool for me!

Double edit: Actually I guess it was speed testing an internal server for some reason because contacting a server close to Wichita gets me this.


----------



## SilentLucidity




----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> I don't remember exactly how much but I know the next speed tier up was like 30 down and maybe 10 up for an additional 40 bucks a semeseter?
> 
> Edit: Looks like 30/10 for $15 or 50/20 for $35. That's per semester. And I did another speed test and I'm still getting 95 up and down. Weird. But cool for me!
> 
> Double edit: Actually I guess it was speed testing an internal server for some reason because contacting a server close to Wichita gets me this.


That's not too bad actually, cool idea


----------



## Darren

Yeah if you're really a power user I guess the 30/10 would be good, and it's pretty cheap too. Even for me 20/5 is plenty since I'm used to like 7/2 at home. Wifi is pretty terrible though for gaming, pretty high ping.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Finally moved to my own place now able to upgrade from the 0.90Mbs at my old shared house


----------



## Geoff

My speed has gotten a little bit better, an extra 7Mbps download


----------



## patricia3

Nice. My internet speed is 2 Mbps


----------



## Gun

I've been trying to improve it with no success, I'm just too far from the exchange I guess.


----------



## Geoff

Verizon band 4 in Gloucester, MA:


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Getting this through wifi, and and an a/b/g/n wifi card\


EDIT: oops, download is 15


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Getting this through wifi, and and an a/b/g/n wifi card\
> 
> 
> EDIT: oops, download is 15



That's a pretty high ping


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Yeah, it's unusually high lately, normally, its like 40


----------



## beers

I turned up a new gigabit Internet circuit in our data center, it seems hard to find a decent speed test server around the midwest


----------



## PCunicorn

Nice, I'm hoping Centurylink adds Gigabit down here soon. I think I read they are.


----------



## Darren

When I live in my own place I'm sure as hell paying for good internet. My 3 friends that split an apartment said screw it to cable and just bought the fastest internet they could (200 down I think).


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> When I live in my own place I'm sure as hell paying for good internet. My 3 friends that split an apartment said screw it to cable and just bought the fastest internet they could (200 down I think).


If they didn't get cable, I'm assuming they went with fiber?  FiOS?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Just got a new modem, feeling like king of teh world. Lol, this is the fastest I've ever had. Over ethernet, its considerably faster, but I cab't really use ethernet on a daily basis. Ethernet, down is like 50


----------



## PCunicorn

Dude you need a new router badly if you get 20 Mbps on WiFi and 50 over Ethernet.


----------



## beers

PCunicorn said:


> Dude you need a new router badly if you get 20 Mbps on WiFi and 50 over Ethernet.



Unless all of his wireless devices only have G radios, then there would be zero difference..


----------



## PCunicorn

His WiFi card is wireless N, and you'd be hard pressed to find anybody still use a device daily (tablet, phone, etc.) that doesn't have Wireless n or ac.


----------



## spirit

School Wi-Fi. Direct link to Virgin Media. 

This is at a peak period by the way with a lot of machines running in the school (probably about 600-700) and I was quite a way from the nearest access point. I tested the Wi-Fi over summer when the school was closed and got 90/90.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> School Wi-Fi. Direct link to Virgin Media.
> 
> This is at a peak period by the way with a lot of machines running in the school (probably about 600-700) and I was quite a way from the nearest access point. I tested the Wi-Fi over summer when the school was closed and got 90/90.


Sounds like a symmetrical 100Mbps fiber connection.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Sounds like a symmetrical 100Mbps fiber connection.



Yeah it probably is.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Its a all in one modem kit, but its probably faster with the router I have, haven't tested it, also, I live in LA, and have time warner cable, two notoriously bad things for bad speeds


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Its a all in one modem kit, but its probably faster with the router I have, haven't tested it, also, I live in LA, and have time warner cable, two notoriously bad things for bad speeds


Huh?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

WRXGuy1 said:


> Huh?



In response to the fact, that my speeds were slow though a router


----------



## G25r8cer

Apparently Charter upgraded us again for free. Haven't done a speed test in a while so don't know when they did it. Last I checked I was getting 30 down or so


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Sounds like a symmetrical 100Mbps fiber connection.



Next to an access point with nobody else in the school.


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Just got a new modem, feeling like king of teh world. Lol, this is the fastest I've ever had. Over ethernet, its considerably faster, but I cab't really use ethernet on a daily basis. Ethernet, down is like 50





PCunicorn said:


> Dude you need a new router badly if you get 20 Mbps on WiFi and 50 over Ethernet.


This.  If you get 50 over ethernet, which is a good connection, but only 20 on WiFi you should really upgrade your wireless network to at least 802.11n.  Preferably a dual-band AP.



spirit said:


> Next to an access point with nobody else in the school.


Nice!  We get ~115Mbps download on our school device LAN, and ~55Mbps on our student device LAN, but the upload speeds are only 20 and 15Mbps.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

I do believe it is an N router, but my computers wireless antenna is in a corner, and I have time warner cable, not exactly the best ISP. After multiple tests, I can get up to 45 on my tablet right in front of the router


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> I do believe it is an N router, but my computers wireless antenna is in a corner, and I have time warner cable, not exactly the best ISP. After multiple tests, I can get up to 45 on my tablet right in front of the router


It's a wireless issue, not an ISP issue if you get ~50 wired and only 20 wireless in your room.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Yeah, but occasionally, my speed drops to 10 even in front of the router


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Yeah, but occasionally, my speed drops to 10 even in front of the router


As I said, that's a wireless issue.


----------



## beers

Yay, now we have redundant gigabit circuits.  And full BGP tables


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Yay, now we have redundant gigabit circuits.  And full BGP tables


Now you need a faster server to speed test against


----------



## G80FTW

Didnt know TW offered speeds this slow, last I checked their lowest speed was supposed to be 15mbps, and then they lowered that to 10mbps. Either way, I cant wait until Google Fiber makes its way to me....its only 12 miles away right now....

http://offer.res.timewarnercable.com/kc/twcInternet/?gclid=CInopPS578ECFYzSKgodjAkA1g

Yup according to that 15mbps is the lowest speed they offer, so once again they are trying to rob people.  Luckily, the only person they are robbing now is my mom because last time we had TW they tried to charge me $300 for internet and I told them I wasnt paying that and it turned into them just ruining my credit, but I still never paid them because I never owed them that. Now they are charging her $50/month for 2mbps which is just ridiculous when they were SUPPOSED to be charging me $80/month for 50mbps (which I only peaked at 25mbps down and they still wanted to charge me the 50mbps even after they couldnt fix the problem). 

Once I again, I strongly suggest people to look elsewhere for cable/internet....time warner will always rob you and then over charge you to ruin your credit.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

G80FTW said:


> Didnt know TW offered speeds this slow, last I checked their lowest speed was supposed to be 15mbps, and then they lowered that to 10mbps. Either way, I cant wait until Google Fiber makes its way to me....its only 12 miles away right now....
> 
> http://offer.res.timewarnercable.com/kc/twcInternet/?gclid=CInopPS578ECFYzSKgodjAkA1g
> 
> Yup according to that 15mbps is the lowest speed they offer, so once again they are trying to rob people.  Luckily, the only person they are robbing now is my mom because last time we had TW they tried to charge me $300 for internet and I told them I wasnt paying that and it turned into them just ruining my credit, but I still never paid them because I never owed them that. Now they are charging her $50/month for 2mbps which is just ridiculous when they were SUPPOSED to be charging me $80/month for 50mbps (which I only peaked at 25mbps down and they still wanted to charge me the 50mbps even after they couldnt fix the problem).
> 
> Once I again, I strongly suggest people to look elsewhere for cable/internet....time warner will always rob you and then over charge you to ruin your credit.



I wholeheartedly agree, time warner is the absolute worst. I pay for the most expensive package, supposedly 50 down, and only get like 7 3/4s of the time. Word to the wise, no TW


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Didnt know TW offered speeds this slow, last I checked their lowest speed was supposed to be 15mbps, and then they lowered that to 10mbps. Either way, I cant wait until Google Fiber makes its way to me....its only 12 miles away right now....
> 
> http://offer.res.timewarnercable.com/kc/twcInternet/?gclid=CInopPS578ECFYzSKgodjAkA1g
> 
> Yup according to that 15mbps is the lowest speed they offer, so once again they are trying to rob people.  Luckily, the only person they are robbing now is my mom because last time we had TW they tried to charge me $300 for internet and I told them I wasnt paying that and it turned into them just ruining my credit, but I still never paid them because I never owed them that. Now they are charging her $50/month for 2mbps which is just ridiculous when they were SUPPOSED to be charging me $80/month for 50mbps (which I only peaked at 25mbps down and they still wanted to charge me the 50mbps even after they couldnt fix the problem).
> 
> Once I again, I strongly suggest people to look elsewhere for cable/internet....time warner will always rob you and then over charge you to ruin your credit.


Did you call them about the speeds?  I'd be pissed if I were you.


----------



## Darren

My AT&T Uverse at home is pretty slow. Pull about 7.5 down and 1.5 up when the speed we pay is 6 down and 1 up. However I do give them credit for being incredibly reliable. Our internet has maybe gone out or been excessively slow a handful of times in the year and a half we've had it. 

Their pricing is crazy though. I think 6 down is 42 bucks a month. But my dad just calls them when our promo period is over and threatens to leave until they knock the price back down to like 30 again for 12 months. 

I love my dorm wired internet though. 25 down and 5 up at all times and rock solid. The wifi is flat terrible though on my laptop and not even usable on my phone with how the user login works. I've been using exclusively 4G on my phone since I moved here.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Did you call them about the speeds?  I'd be pissed if I were you.



I work too much to. The only time I really have time is now, when its midnight haha.


----------



## G80FTW

I thought you said wired connections were always faster Geoff 

Iv been trying to do my own troubleshooting with my internet when I get off work, I have no idea what they did when they installed it last time....guy must have been a complete idiot because they literally didnt have to do ANYTHING because all the cables were already ran, and new, from the last installation.  

From what I can see, since I wasnt home when they did this, was they cut 2 cables that went to the room Im in (didnt use them anyway), and then cut 2 more cables that Im not entirely sure what they went to as I didnt take the time to follow them since they are paired up with 10 other cables.  

I will have to get around to cleaning up all the damn cables we have running all over this house....its a freakin mess under my house with cables just everywhere. Since only 2 cable locations are being used right now, Im stripping out all the others so I can see just the cables that are being used and see if maybe theres any kinks in them. 

Apart from that, looks like I will have to find time to contact twc and tell them to fix it, and then demand they reimburse me for 1 month of having crap internet (even though its been much much longer than that) or I will take my business elsewhere.

Im going to put money on the problem being the modem, as I have no idea what this thing is that they gave me for a modem. Its a giant box with an off-brand name and it looks like it was made in 1985. But I would like to have this problem sorted by next week when all the good games will be coming out so I can play online with my friends without issues.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

TWC just gave me new modem/router, and my speeds shot up. However, the signal was horrible, and the WiFi was practically unuseable. But once I hooked up my router, speeds ae still slow, but performance is okay


----------



## beers

My TWC shat itself at midnight, I had to switch to a Freedompop Wimax unit to flesh out the rest of my counter-striking.  It stayed pretty solid at ~90ms.  Not too bad for a free plan (500 MB).


----------



## PCunicorn

T-Mobile 4G


----------



## ninjabubbles3

beers said:


> My TWC shat itself at midnight, I had to switch to a Freedompop Wimax unit to flesh out the rest of my counter-striking.  It stayed pretty solid at ~90ms.  Not too bad for a free plan (500 MB).




Yeah, I wish I could switch from TWC, but its the only provider in my area.

Their highest speeds are 50 down, which we pay out the ass for, and we only get 25 on a good day


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> T-Mobile 4G


Wow that's slow

This is what I got near me:

*T-Mobile 4G:




T-Mobile LTE:*


----------



## Troncoso

Finally got around to installing a switch upstairs to run on a wire. My connection has been rock solid ever since:


----------



## G80FTW

Alright, well turns out we are paying $15/month for something called ELP Internet. Everyday-low-price. And that is supposed to be 2mbps down 1 up. Which is almost impossible to use. Impossible for 2 people anyway. If one person is using it, no other device can do anything with it. But it does stream netflix and hulu perfectly fine, provided only one machine is using it.


----------



## beers

G80FTW said:


> Alright, well turns out we are paying $15/month for something called ELP Internet. Everyday-low-price. And that is supposed to be 2mbps down 1 up. Which is almost impossible to use. Impossible for 2 people anyway. If one person is using it, no other device can do anything with it. But it does stream netflix and hulu perfectly fine, provided only one machine is using it.



That isn't enough for HD, you'll get a nice quality upgrade when improving your package too.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

G80FTW said:


> Alright, well turns out we are paying $15/month for something called ELP Internet. Everyday-low-price. And that is supposed to be 2mbps down 1 up. Which is almost impossible to use. Impossible for 2 people anyway. If one person is using it, no other device can do anything with it. But it does stream netflix and hulu perfectly fine, provided only one machine is using it.




Ouch..

While I was visiting my aunts house, she has .25 up and down, as well as only a 10GB plan

All was gone within two days


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Ouch..
> 
> While I was visiting my aunts house, she has .25 up and down, as well as only a 10GB plan
> 
> All was gone within two days



Is she payin like $3 a month or something?!


----------



## G80FTW

beers said:


> That isn't enough for HD, you'll get a nice quality upgrade when improving your package too.



Its enough for HD suprisingly. I used to have a 35mbps connection through TWC that i paid $40/month for. Then they decided that it was worth $300/month instead so i had to tell them to shove it and i offered to pay them what our deal was and they said they needed the full price so i didnt pay them a dime.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Its enough for HD suprisingly. I used to have a 35mbps connection through TWC that i paid $40/month for. Then they decided that it was worth $300/month instead so i had to tell them to shove it and i offered to pay them what our deal was and they said they needed the full price so i didnt pay them a dime.


It's not enough for the best quality though, Netflix streams 1080p @ 3.8Mbps, with SuperHD up to 6Mbps.

No way would a 35Mbps connection cost $300 with TWC.


----------



## beers

G80FTW said:


> Its enough for HD suprisingly.



https://help.netflix.com/en/node/306

But, I also agree the 300/mo sounds like bull or something else going on, unless you were trying to get a symmetrical business package or similar.  My TWC is like $70 for 120/6


----------



## G80FTW

Geoff said:


> It's not enough for the best quality though, Netflix streams 1080p @ 3.8Mbps, with SuperHD up to 6Mbps.
> 
> No way would a 35Mbps connection cost $300 with TWC.



Well i couldnt imagine my picture looking any better than it does...

And no, i did have other services. When i first signed up, i told them i didnt want any contract or special deals because thats how they robbed my mom. So i was paying $180 for internet and TV. After a year, without even telling me, they bundled all my stuff into something else and my bill went to $300. It was a few years ago i dont remember any specifics, but i do remember not long after they knew i wasnt paying them they sent me another bill where they lowered it to $196 and i still didnt pay them. I told them i would pay what we agreed upon and nothing more. They didnt go for that so they didnt get any money from me.

Also, most the crap on Netflix isnt really HD....Hulu looks miles better and i dont have a problem with either. But like i said, as long as its the only device using the internet.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Also, most the crap on Netflix isnt really HD....Hulu looks miles better and i dont have a problem with either. But like i said, as long as its the only device using the internet.


That's because you only have a 2Mbps connection.  I believe Netflix can stream 4K now, and it requires 25Mbps (the article I found was from last year witht he 6Mbps).

I still don't understand what you're talking about with the payments.  The price is right on their website, if you only want internet just get the internet only package.


----------



## beers

G80FTW said:


> Also, most the crap on Netflix isnt really HD....Hulu looks miles better and i dont have a problem with either. But like i said, as long as its the only device using the internet.



The bitrate lowers to compensate for your connection.  If you had more bandwidth you would see the image clear up within a few seconds into a more detailed, higher bitrate stream.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> My TWC shat itself at midnight, I had to switch to a Freedompop Wimax unit to flesh out the rest of my counter-striking.  It stayed pretty solid at ~90ms.  Not too bad for a free plan (500 MB).



I did some reading about this and am confused by it. What's the catch?


----------



## PCunicorn

There is no catch. It's pretty cool. But you need to be in a Wimax area, and then when that shuts down or if you don't live in a Wimax area, you'll need to pay $5 a month for 500 MB 3G. They also offer free phone service with some phones.




ninjabubbles3 said:


> Ouch..
> 
> While I was visiting my aunts house, she has .25 up and down, as well as only a 10GB plan
> 
> All was gone within two days



Crappy satellite internet?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

PCunicorn said:


> There is no catch. It's pretty cool. But you need to be in a Wimax area, and then when that shuts down or if you don't live in a Wimax area, you'll need to pay $5 a month for 500 MB 3G. They also offer free phone service with some phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy satellite internet?



Still not sure how freedompop works

My aunt lives in India. She pays the equivalent of 7 dollars a month for internet, TV, and phone


----------



## G80FTW

beers said:


> The bitrate lowers to compensate for your connection.  If you had more bandwidth you would see the image clear up within a few seconds into a more detailed, higher bitrate stream.



I know this...what im saying is, i can stream HD. But like i said, when i do the internet cant be used for anything else. There might be some 1080p or even 4k content on netflix, but the majority of the older shows i watch are 720p. Hulu shows however are 1080p and i notice a huge difference in quality when watching the latest shows on Hulu. Im not sure my picture quality could be any better on Hulu. Everything looks just as good as it did when i had a 35mbps connection.

There are times when i notice the quality lower but it clears up and it usually only happens once per show.

If there was a way i could prove this i would. But i am just as surprised as anyone that i can watch hulu netflix fine on 2mbps. Hell, just tested it and im runnin 1.6mbps right now and watching netflix fine and its 720p. The only thing i can think of is that since its cable the connection is much more consistant and stable.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> If there was a way i could prove this i would. But i am just as surprised as anyone that i can watch hulu netflix fine on 2mbps. Hell, just tested it and im runnin 1.6mbps right now and watching netflix fine and its 720p. The only thing i can think of is that since its cable the connection is much more consistant and stable.


You can watch Netflix on a 1Mbps or 500Kbps connection, it just scales the resolution and bitrate to match your connection to an extent.  The faster speeds you have, the higher the bitrate, again to an extent.  You may be streaming at 720p, but the bitrate is likely lower due to your slow connection.


----------



## Darren

Netflix seems to have a higher tolerance for low bandwidth compared to other video providers like Youtube.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> Netflix seems to have a higher tolerance for low bandwidth compared to other video providers like Youtube.



Thats probably because, like i said, alot of their content isnt really "HD". They consider 720p to be HD. When i had my old connection about 2 years ago, i dont recall anything being more than 720p. They might have 1080p/4k content now, but i can bet its scarce.

Im actually not even sure they have 1080p content. Because i can watch Hulu in 1080p, but i havent seen anything on Netflix match Hulus quality.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> I did some reading about this and am confused by it. What's the catch?



As stated before, not really any.  Sprint is deactivating Wimax in 2015 though.

They have 4G and LTE plans with a small monthly fee (also you usually have to buy the device).  Some devices they give you a dual 3G/LTE allocation.  Additional data is pretty cheap, you can usually get a 2 or 4 GB allotment for 15 or 20 a month.

They also have a free cell service and sell phones occasionally for ~$25 (like the HTC 4G EVO).  You get a number and have a free 200 minute, 500 text and 500 MB of data plan every month.  The voice service is pretty flaky though, I tried to use them for a month or so but ended up going back to Republic with a new Moto X..


----------



## C4C

I HAD NO IDEA.

New comp but still.... We pay for 20down/5up and THIS: 






AMAZING!


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> I HAD NO IDEA.
> 
> New comp but still.... We pay for 20down/5up and THIS:
> 
> AMAZING!



Does Comcrap still do that 'Powerboost' thing that doubles your transfer rate for the first 20 MB or so?


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> Does Comcrap still do that 'Powerboost' thing that doubles your transfer rate for the first 20 MB or so?



Probably... This was the first thing I did before installing programs so bc I'm on a new device it might be unthrottled for a bit.. About to test again after installing 10GB of Steam games..


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gonna miss these speeds while I'm home for winter break


----------



## C4C

Sheesh... That's fast.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> Probably... This was the first thing I did before installing programs so bc I'm on a new device it might be unthrottled for a bit.. About to test again after installing 10GB of Steam games..



I think it's session/flow based so you'll see it test higher than expected but settle down for larger downloads.


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> I think it's session/flow based so you'll see it test higher than expected but settle down for larger downloads.



Maybe.. Tested the same pre download and post download... Of course when downloading items the actual speed is more like 4-5MBps..


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> Sheesh... That's fast.



Geoff is faster.



Geoff said:


> My speed has gotten a little bit better, an extra 7Mbps download


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> Geoff is faster.



Geoff is cheating   I dont even know what I would do with speeds like that haha. I would need to buy like a server rack full of HDDs and download everything off the internet haha.  My pron collection would be so massive.....






Probably wont be watching netflix tonight....haha. Im so sick of TWC.  It seems I have to reset this crap modem daily just to get the 2mbps Im supposed to get. Whats worse is my only other option as far as I know for an ISP where I live is a local DSL provider where I would pay $80/month for 10mbps and only get 5-8mpbs at best which I had before and a horrible ping.  I really cant wait until Google Fiber gets here...






Ok, turns out my wireless card was causing the problems....Im not sure why though, its never had any issues before. It is an ancient 54mbps Netgear card but I used it for my old 35mbps connection just fine.  This test was hardwired, much better. I guess this wireless card is done.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Gonna miss these speeds while I'm home for winter break


Get Comcast



voyagerfan99 said:


> Geoff is faster.






G80FTW said:


> Geoff is cheating   I dont even know what I would do with speeds like that haha. I would need to buy like a server rack full of HDDs and download everything off the internet haha.  My pron collection would be so massive.....


I do run my own server, in a sense.  I have a NAS that I use offsite for streaming video and files.  This is what I also use my speeds for:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Get Comcast



CCSU internet. I have Charter at home.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> CCSU internet. I have Charter at home.


What is the maximum speeds that Charter offers at your home?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> What is the maximum speeds that Charter offers at your home?



No idea, haven't looked into it. But maybe since we ditched cable, dad would be willing to go higher


----------



## ninjabubbles3

voyagerfan99 said:


> Gonna miss these speeds while I'm home for winter break



Damn, how much do you pay a month?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> No idea, haven't looked into it. But maybe since we ditched cable, dad would be willing to go higher


I know some companies over 300Mbps service, I wonder if Charter does in your area.



ninjabubbles3 said:


> Damn, how much do you pay a month?


Considering that it's part of his tuition, probably a lot


----------



## voyagerfan99

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Damn, how much do you pay a month?



$20,480 a year


----------



## PCunicorn

I think you need another provider if they're charging you that much for internet


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> I think you need another provider if they're charging you that much for internet



One more semester living on campus then I'm out.


----------



## C4C

I think those speeds I saw last night was temporary.. Went back to check it out and in only getting 11down/4up with a Ping of 52... Maybe my neighbors are hoggin it..?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> I think those speeds I saw last night was temporary.. Went back to check it out and in only getting 11down/4up with a Ping of 52... Maybe my neighbors are hoggin it..?



How? Are you guys connected over WiFi? Or maybe someone is streaming Netflix or YouTube


----------



## Geoff

Added some routing rules at work to allow my client to use our Fairpoint fiber connection instead of Comcast 






This is our standard user Comcast connection, it's a 105/20 connection but with hundreds of users it rarely gets that.


----------



## alyoob




----------



## voyagerfan99

Speeds from my desktop at home. I'm connected to my RT-N56U router upstairs via a wireless bridge with another RT-N56U in my room.


----------



## Darren

This thread just makes me hate all of you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not my fault you have crappy ISP's out there


----------



## Geoff

Just got back from the Mall of New Hampshire, cell service used to be horrible but they must have very recently installed a DAS for Verizon, as I get full service in the entire mall now.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not my fault you have crappy ISP's out there



UVerse really isn't that bad. They just have really crappy speeds in their lower price range. And my parents are REALLY cheap. 

If we paid 10 more a month we'd triple our speed to 18mbps. Uverse even has 45mbps. I have some friends in an apartment a few miles away that get well over 100mbps down, not sure the exact number.


----------



## beers

I got an interestingly titled e-mail a few minutes ago..



> Your Google Fiber installation is scheduled for January 13, 2015 at 12:20 pm


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> I got an interestingly titled e-mail a few minutes ago..


Speed tests or it didn't happen!


----------



## ninjabubbles3

beers said:


> I got an interestingly titled e-mail a few minutes ago..



I hate you.....


Lol, I'm so jelly


----------



## C4C

Remember how my speed was fluctuating a while back? Found out my modem is failing... 2 years and *poof*... It was a cheap model too.


----------



## Geoff

Well, my Comcast bill jumped up from $90 to $115, so I've been debating getting rid of them and using my Verizon phone as a hotspot instead.  I used it for a few hours today and gamed for 2 hours, ping was around 50-75 on the server I usually play on, and this was a speed test.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do you have an unlimited tethering plan?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Do you have an unlimited tethering plan?


Yup.  The biggest con though is my NAS would be really limited in what it could do without an always on internet connection.


----------



## Dyter

It's funny to think back in the late 80's, early 90's, going from a modem that was 14.4k to 28.8K was screaming fast.. Then going from 28.8K to 56K was equally amazing, and considered to be blazin fast, haha..
Come a long way in last 30 years.


----------



## beers

Dyter said:


> It's funny to think back in the late 80's, early 90's, going from a modem that was 14.4k to 28.8K was screaming fast.. Then going from 28.8K to 56K was equally amazing, and considered to be blazin fast, haha..
> Come a long way in last 30 years.



Haha no kidding.

3 mbit cable modem was fricking amazing!  Now connections are fast enough nobody cares about or misses a 3 mbit swing.


----------



## Geoff

Good news!  After I called Comcast because my promotional price of $90/mo for 150/20 internet was up (it went back to $115/mo), I told them I wanted to cancel and they offered me 6 more months at the current promo price of $80/mo!

I already have a second wireless router setup though for when I do have to cancel, this way the second router connects to my phones hotspot, and the rest of my LAN can function just as before.  My Xbox 360, Xbox One, PC, laptops, NAS, etc. all connect to a swith which goes through a Ubiquity Edge router, so I just swap the WAN connection between my modem and second router.


----------



## mep916

Geoff said:


> Good news!  After I called Comcast because my promotional price of $90/mo for 150/20 internet was up (it went back to $115/mo), I told them I wanted to cancel and they offered me 6 more months at the current promo price of $80/mo!



I need to do that myself today. My contract expired last month. 

Looks like I can get 100/100mbps for $50/mo. w 2/yr agreement, or keep 30/30 for $35/mo. That's a HUGE increase for only $15 more, although I don't really need that fast of a connection. What do you think?


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Ubiquity Edge router



Rocking the ERL?  Their routers easily have the best cost/performance with enterprise features.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> I need to do that myself today. My contract expired last month.
> 
> Looks like I can get 100/100mbps for $50/mo. w 2/yr agreement, or keep 30/30 for $35/mo. That's a HUGE increase for only $15 more, although I don't really need that fast of a connection. What do you think?


I'd do it, even if you don't see a real need to know it just makes downloads 3x faster.



beers said:


> Rocking the ERL?  Their routers easily have the best cost/performance with enterprise features.


Yup, loving it.  Took a few hours to learn how to configure it when I first got it, but I love the features it has.  So much better than those residential router combo units.  I'm using the third interface for my guest network on a separate VLAN, connected to a Ubiquity UniFi AP-LR.


----------



## mep916

Geoff said:


> I'd do it, even if you don't see a real need to know it just makes downloads 3x faster







I WANT 100/100 WTF


----------



## The VCR King

Just had AT&T upgrade my DSL this morning. Went from an old Siemens SpeedStream 4100 to an Arris NVG510. My speed was upgraded from 3 to 12 MBPS, but I have a maximum of 24MBPS.

Before:





After:


----------



## spirit

^ Quite a nice leap on the download side! :good:


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> Just had AT&T upgrade my DSL this morning. Went from an old Siemens SpeedStream 4100 to an Arris NVG510. My speed was upgraded from 3 to 12 MBPS, but I have a maximum of 24MBPS.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Too bad the upload speed isn't much better, that's what is really important when you want to host servers on your network.


----------



## The VCR King

I know. At least with the faster download speeds sites are loading faster. So far I have had no buffering with YouTube. I keep my iPod Touch on the dock a lot and I listen to the radio at night, and now iHeartRadio doesn't buffer the stations anymore!

They also gave us a Belkin Rev B battery backup (only powers the DSL modem), so if we get a power outage, we still have wireless internet for iPods and laptops (the gaming PC won't run during an outage, DUH!), and the backup can keep the modem up for about 4 hours.

It was fun watching the AT&T technician re-build our phone box (added cat5 wires and a surge fuse). He put a toner onto the line because we have two lines, one for data and the other for phone. He would go to each phone jack and listen on each of the lines for the toner, and as we got closer to the computer room we finally traced the lines to the phone jack in the computer room. It turns out, the phone jack on the wall in the computer room is a hole in the wall with a thin cat5 wire that goes under the carpet in the next room and to a phone jack in that room. WTF?! I took pictures!: http://imgur.com/a/GFDMO


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> I know. At least with the faster download speeds sites are loading faster. So far I have had no buffering with YouTube. I keep my iPod Touch on the dock a lot and I listen to the radio at night, and now iHeartRadio doesn't buffer the stations anymore!
> 
> They also gave us a Belkin Rev B battery backup (only powers the DSL modem), so if we get a power outage, we still have wireless internet for iPods and laptops (the gaming PC won't run during an outage, DUH!), and the backup can keep the modem up for about 4 hours.


Does that also power your wireless router?


----------



## The VCR King

The modem IS a wireless router. Its a modem/wireless combo.


----------



## Darren

Uverse isn't the same as DSL by the way. We had DSL at 3mbps down like you did and now it's 6mpbs down on Uverse, although we get slightly more. Uverse really is a pretty solid and reliable connection and the router that we have is good. Just speed is slow.

The modem and router is an all in once device that has a rental fee. Mine has a backup battery also. I'm pretty sure it controls your home phone and TV as well, I know mine does. That is assuming you use AT&T for those services as well.


----------



## The VCR King

We just got ATT for Internet and phone. We have DirecTV for our TV. The modem is hooked into a data line and a phone line, and the modem blinks when we get a phone call. We now have caller ID as well.


----------



## johnb35

If you are paying for 12mbps then you aren't getting any where near your speed.  You need to call them.   Are you connected with an lan cable or wireless?


----------



## beers

I got bored at work so I set up a GRE tunnel to a cheapy VPS and did some policy-based routing to pipe all web traffic out of Canada.  I'm surprised it could keep up with my downstream!







johnb35 said:


> If you are paying for 12mbps then you aren't getting any where near your speed.  You need to call them.   Are you connected with an lan cable or wireless?



His new test was 13.


----------



## The VCR King

Yes. I am getting my speeds I need. Read closer, BEFORE and AFTER!


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> Yes. I am getting my speeds I need. Read closer, BEFORE and AFTER!



YES SIR, PARDON ME SIR.    I didn't realize you changed the speed setting as most people leave it at Mbps instead of Mbs.


----------



## Geoff

johnb35 said:


> YES SIR, PARDON ME SIR.    I didn't realize you changed the speed setting as most people leave it at Mbps instead of Mbs.


Mbps and Mb/s are the same thing, I believe you are thinking of MB/s and Mbps


----------



## Heku




----------



## ScOuT




----------



## beers

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PCunicorn

beers said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



That's way slow bro. Only 750 Mbps upload? Either you need to contact your ISP and tell them to fix that (unless that's actually part of you package, in which case your internet sucks) or get faster internet.


----------



## beers

PCunicorn said:


> That's way slow bro. Only 750 Mbps upload? Either you need to contact your ISP and tell them to fix that (unless that's actually part of you package, in which case your internet sucks) or get faster internet.



lawl.

I think they force DSCP/COS markings and have a couple different reserved queues, I hooked up the old ER-Pro and get different results depending on what queue they fall into (10 mbps by default).


----------



## ninjabubbles3

beers said:


> lawl.
> 
> I think they force DSCP/COS markings and have a couple different reserved queues, I hooked up the old ER-Pro and get different results depending on what queue they fall into (10 mbps by default).



This all went over my head, but you could probably download a 4K movie in like 30 seconds, also, no lag in CSGO


----------



## sammyrg

*I don't even know what to use all of this power for!*

This still isn't my full potential, I have pulled over 900 down and up.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

sammyrg said:


> This still isn't my full potential, I have pulled over 900 down and up.



So jelly of all of you. LA connection sucks, were locked in with TWC


----------



## Darren

I guess KU has Google Fiber...? Also this is pinging a server in Wichita, about 120 miles away from me. This is in one of the computer labs in the Engineering buildling.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> I guess KU has Google Fiber...?



Most businesses and large organizations can order huge circuits like that from providers already, such as gigabit or 10 gigabit feeds.  We have a couple in our data center at work for redundant MPLS clouds.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> I guess KU has Google Fiber...? Also this is pinging a server in Wichita, about 120 miles away from me. This is in one of the computer labs in the Engineering buildling.


As Beers said, many corporations and schools have business class fiber brought in that offer symmetrical speeds up to 10Gbps.  The high school that I work at is in rural New Hampshire, and we have Fairpoint fiber that connects all of our sites together, as well as serving as our internet pipe for the high school data center.  At the moment it's 150/150, but we are looking at dark fiber which will net us 10Gb/s per site.


----------



## Geoff

Connected to our 150/150 Fairpoint fiber connection for our servers.


----------



## The VCR King

This is the internet in my school's computer lab.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Can't wait for our fiber upgrade at work (it's currently on hold).


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Can't wait for our fiber upgrade at work (it's currently on hold).


I had no idea Comcast Business class went that low.  Why didn't they get a higher speed package?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> I had no idea Comcast Business class went that low.  Why didn't they get a higher speed package?



It's about a 50mpbs connection but by the time it gets to me and around the rest of the office it gets that low. The office downstairs also has a line in our connection for the moment since we own the building.


----------



## vacuoushalftime




----------



## beers

vacuoushalftime said:


>



Those figures being faster than 50% of PH concerns me.


----------



## z3r0

Why do service providers place such severe bandwidth restrictions on upload speeds for consumer packages? Business class on the other hand is an entirely different matter. 

I pay for up to 15MB/s and rarely get that. They must like me today because they got paid.


----------



## beers

z3r0 said:


> Why do service providers place such severe bandwidth restrictions on upload speeds for consumer packages?



So they can gouge you out the arse for their business packages 

I always thought the same when the vast majority of consumers are heavily skewed on the download vs upload side.  You know there's so much available bandwidth not being used for upstream that's just sitting there .......


----------



## Geoff

z3r0 said:


> Why do service providers place such severe bandwidth restrictions on upload speeds for consumer packages? Business class on the other hand is an entirely different matter.
> 
> I pay for up to 15MB/s and rarely get that. They must like me today because they got paid.





beers said:


> So they can gouge you out the arse for their business packages
> 
> I always thought the same when the vast majority of consumers are heavily skewed on the download vs upload side.  You know there's so much available bandwidth not being used for upstream that's just sitting there .......


There is much less available bandwidth dedicated for upstream vs downstream with cable providers.  Cable only has a set number of channels available for downstream and upstream.  The vast majority of users require more download speed than upload, so depending on the provider they may dedicate as much as possible to downloads.

Typically, cable providers use either an 4x4, 8x4, or 16x4 configuration, with the second number indicating the number of upstream channels.

In an 8x4 configuration, maximum throughput using DOCSIS 3.0 is 343Mbps/122Mbps.  In a 16x4 configuration it would be 686Mbps/122Mbps.  Remember, cable is shared among neighbors, so these speeds would need to be shared among a varying number of users depending on the density and configuration.  Business class also doesn't offer a vast increase in upload speed, traditionally it only guarantees better/quicker support, and no bandwidth cap.

This is why fiber service is traditionally symmetrical, as there are no limitations in terms of available channels.  All that matters is the optics on both ends to determine the speed.


----------



## z3r0

Geoff said:


> There is much less available bandwidth dedicated for upstream vs downstream with cable providers.  Cable only has a set number of channels available for downstream and upstream.  The vast majority of users require more download speed than upload, so depending on the provider they may dedicate as much as possible to downloads.
> 
> Typically, cable providers use either an 4x4, 8x4, or 16x4 configuration, with the second number indicating the number of upstream channels.
> 
> In an 8x4 configuration, maximum throughput using DOCSIS 3.0 is 343Mbps/122Mbps.  In a 16x4 configuration it would be 686Mbps/122Mbps.  Remember, cable is shared among neighbors, so these speeds would need to be shared among a varying number of users depending on the density and configuration.  Business class also doesn't offer a vast increase in upload speed, traditionally it only guarantees better/quicker support, and no bandwidth cap.
> 
> This is why fiber service is traditionally symmetrical, as there are no limitations in terms of available channels.  All that matters is the optics on both ends to determine the speed.



Thank you for the great explanation, Geoff. It's just breaks my heart every time I need to open up the FTP client. There is not a single TWC consumer internet package in this area that offers a fairly noticeable change in upload speed. Relative to the price jump, those speed adjustments are incremental. 

Qué será, será...


----------



## Geoff

z3r0 said:


> Thank you for the great explanation, Geoff. It's just breaks my heart every time I need to open up the FTP client. There is not a single TWC consumer internet package in this area that offers a fairly noticeable change in upload speed. Relative to the price jump, those speed adjustments are incremental.
> 
> Qué será, será...


Comcast seems to offer better upload speeds than other cable providers, their tiers are:

16/3
50/10
75/15
100/20
150/20

I have the 150/20 package, and I consistently gets speeds of 177Mbps download and 24Mbps upload.  Great for my home NAS.


----------



## z3r0

Those tiers looked tempting so I checked whether or not Comcast offered service in this area. Unfortunately that's a no go.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Comcast seems to offer better upload speeds than other cable providers, their tiers are:
> 
> 16/3
> 50/10
> 75/15
> 100/20
> 150/20
> 
> I have the 150/20 package, and I consistently gets speeds of 177Mbps download and 24Mbps upload.  Great for my home NAS.



It's really sad that Comcast, one of the most hated ISP's, still has it's lowest tier at more than double my home internet speed. Any my tier isn't even the lowest.


----------



## johnb35

Comcast has lower speed than that.  Different areas have different speeds.  I think there is a 6mb and slower speeds here, will look when I get home.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> It's really sad that Comcast, one of the most hated ISP's, still has it's lowest tier at more than double my home internet speed. Any my tier isn't even the lowest.





johnb35 said:


> Comcast has lower speed than that.  Different areas have different speeds.  I think there is a 6mb and slower speeds here, will look when I get home.


True, Comcast here has a 6Mbps and 3Mbps package, but those aren't as easy to find so I just included their standard packages.


----------



## Darren

I'm sure it varies regionally, but still. I'm just annoyed that the US is so behind in the way internet is treated. Although that's about to change I think with the FCC ruling.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Why is Comcast so bad? You all have Comcast and your speeds are great.

Mine aren't that bad though


----------



## Gooberman

Well today it was unusable for a good 6 hours, that's annoying.


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Why is Comcast so bad? You all have Comcast and your speeds are great.
> 
> Mine aren't that bad though



Terrible customer service that tries to weedle you out of your money and charge you out the ass for things it shouldn't. That's just my impression from reddit, which surely is exaggerated. I don't have it here so have no idea what it's actually like.


Why is the tag for this thread... "poop"..?


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Why is Comcast so bad? You all have Comcast and your speeds are great.
> 
> Mine aren't that bad though


Their customer service is awful.  They call me several times a month trying to get me to use their phone service.  The thing is, they usually call around 9 or 10PM.


----------



## Geoff

Loving the speed at my new job


----------



## ghost

^ Holy crap! Why do you need a line like that? You wanting to download the entire internet or something?


----------



## voyagerfan99

ghost said:


> ^ Holy crap! Why do you need a line like that? You wanting to download the entire internet or something?



He works for a University now. When you have a 15,000 count student body, plus all the faculty and staff all accessing the internet at once, you need that kind of speed.

This is what I get at Central in my dorm. You're most likely connected directly to the trunk or something.


----------



## Geoff

ghost said:


> ^ Holy crap! Why do you need a line like that? You wanting to download the entire internet or something?





voyagerfan99 said:


> He works for a University now. When you have a 15,000 count student body, plus all the faculty and staff all accessing the internet at once, you need that kind of speed.
> 
> This is what I get at Central in my dorm. You're most likely connected directly to the trunk or something.


I work for UNH, which besides having tens of thousands of students and faculty, is also the center for their New Hampshire-wide fiber network, which provides 10Gb/s links to other universities all over the state.  This site has a direct link into Boston to tier 1 ISPs.  I don't know the connection speed into the backbone of the internet, but I'd venture a guess that it's in the 40-100Gb/s range at least.  I'd assume that in the dorms, like at your school, they limit the max throughput for students.  Either that or your school was still on 100Mbps links 

The limiting factor is clearly the 1Gbps connection to my laptop, I'm sure if I was able to connect at 10Gbps I'd see a much higher speed


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Got this at my school


----------



## discoverymen1999

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4364931703


----------



## beers

Looks like they started throttling those free 500 MB/mo Freedompop sticks a little bit more..


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Looks like they started throttling those free 500 MB/mo Freedompop sticks a little bit more..



That doesn't surprise me for "free" internet.


----------



## Geoff

T-Mobile in Manchester, NH:


----------



## voyagerfan99

New wireless card for my desktop, connected to the 5Ghz network.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> New wireless card for my desktop, connected to the 5Ghz network.


Is that at home?  That's some nice download speed, did you recently upgrade?

I managed to get an extra 100Mbps out of my currently maxed out 1Gbps wired connection


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> New wireless card for my desktop, connected to the 5Ghz network.



Is that your entire WAN package? 

Here's my phone off of one of the "new" Cisco 3502i APs I got off of eBay (Only $30/ea!)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Is that at home?  That's some nice download speed, did you recently upgrade?





beers said:


> Is that your entire WAN package?


Yes it's at home. No recent upgrades. The modem was replaced a few months ago with a newer one. I haven't done any direct modem tests, nor do I know specifically what we pay for. But the speeds are good and there's no issues streaming Netflix to multiple devices at the same time.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes it's at home. No recent upgrades. The modem was replaced a few months ago with a newer one. I haven't done any direct modem tests, nor do I know specifically what we pay for. But the speeds are good and there's no issues streaming Netflix to multiple devices at the same time.


That upload though


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah the upload sucks, but I can live with it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Brought home a Ubiquiti UniFi UAP-AC to trial for my father. If he's happy with it he'll order one for the house.

This was on my phone connected AC.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I had VDSL set up at home while I wait for the fibre rollout to come to my street.







Meanwhile.. My speed on 4G in Auckland.


----------



## Geoff

The perks of living on your own island!  Although it's probably tough when you need to download overseas.


----------



## beers

Had AT&T's 'Gigabit' installed today at our new house, doesn't seem very gigish...


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Had AT&T's 'Gigabit' installed today at our new house, doesn't seem very gigish...


Is that the fastest server you found too?


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Is that the fastest server you found too?



They have their own speedtest server similar to google fiber, so that was the one I was hitting.  I tested to some others like Houston but it topped out around the same place.  

Still need to move over my other network gear and put it through its paces..


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Geoff said:


> The perks of living on your own island!  Although it's probably tough when you need to download overseas.


 No real issues downloading. The only real problem is latency for multiplayer gaming.


----------



## C4C

my high school: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1315777790


----------



## HackSpoon

That is in Japan


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez




----------



## beers

Samsung Chromebook over 5Ghz, The Exynos doesn't have enough grunt to push more flash performance lol


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Samsung Chromebook over 5Ghz, The Exynos doesn't have enough grunt to push more flash performance lol


I don't think it's it's flash performance, as even my old phones can nearly max out my 150Mbps connection.  I'd put my blame on the wireless chip in the Chromebook.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> I don't think it's it's flash performance, as even my old phones can nearly max out my 150Mbps connection.  I'd put my blame on the wireless chip in the Chromebook.



Eh, it's amusing watching it chug and dip fps just trying to update the tach.  I think the phone client doesn't have the web abstraction layer as well.

I feel icky using this wireless bridge but it's all I have for the moment in my new place    Seems kind of low real-world bandwidth for 802.11ac wave1.  This crappy Almond+ router doesn't allow you to turn off the wireless repeater when in bridge mode (hooray for rebroadcasting on the same frequency for the same LAN traffic)...





The topology is a fraction of what it once was


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Eh, it's amusing watching it chug and dip fps just trying to update the tach.  I think the phone client doesn't have the web abstraction layer as well.
> 
> I feel icky using this wireless bridge but it's all I have for the moment in my new place    Seems kind of low real-world bandwidth for 802.11ac wave1.  This crappy Almond+ router doesn't allow you to turn off the wireless repeater when in bridge mode (hooray for rebroadcasting on the same frequency for the same LAN traffic)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The topology is a fraction of what it once was


Are you using an 80MHz-wide channel?


----------



## beers

Yeah, -96 dbm signal looks pretty crap but the speeds are pretty consistent to when they were a couple feet away from each other too..  That and the device is only about 15 feet away through one, wood wall.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Yeah, -96 dbm signal looks pretty crap but the speeds are pretty consistent to when they were a couple feet away from each other too..  That and the device is only about 15 feet away through one, wood wall.


I am honestly impressed you can negotiate a rate above a few Mb/s with a -96dBm signal.  Usually anything above -80dBm is practically unusable.


----------



## Geoff

Well, my $79.99 promotion ended this month for my Comcast 150/20 plan, and it now back up to $114.95/mo.  Looks like it's time to threaten to cancel and get the promo price again.


----------



## beers

And the cycle continues


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> And the cycle continues


They didn't have any promos for the 150 plan, so I downgraded to the 105 plan with basic cable for $69.99 for 12 months.


----------



## smellsorange

paying for the 200mb service...


----------



## johnb35

smellsorange said:


> paying for the 200mb service...



Have you tried testing at different times of the day to see if you got better speeds?  If not, would call and complain.  Might be an issue somewhere, thats not even 15 percent of your speed.


----------



## smellsorange

johnb35 said:


> Have you tried testing at different times of the day to see if you got better speeds?  If not, would call and complain.  Might be an issue somewhere, thats not even 15 percent of your speed.



yeah, called and complained, etc. no resolution, other than to blame us for the slow speeds. 

I've just come to accept that humanity will always provide substandard service when there is profit to  be made and millions of dollars to pay a single person at the top.


----------



## beers

smellsorange said:


> paying for the 200mb service...



What kind of line stats do you get from the modem? (typically http://192.168.100.1 )

Do you have any other competing services in the area?


----------



## Geoff

smellsorange said:


> yeah, called and complained, etc. no resolution, other than to blame us for the slow speeds.
> 
> I've just come to accept that humanity will always provide substandard service when there is profit to  be made and millions of dollars to pay a single person at the top.


What speeds do you get directly connected to the modem?  And what modem are you using? 

Why would you pay for 200Mbps service if you don't get above 30?


----------



## johnb35

So there was a comcast commercial on TV last night saying they increased speed for Blast service up to 70 or 75mb can't remember which.  Test my speed today and this is what I get.





Around 20mb faster then what I had. I'll take it.  Was thinking about upgrading to the 105mb speed but heck why waste my money now.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> Around 20mb faster then what I had. I'll take it.



Can't argue with 'free' bandwidth


----------



## johnb35

Nope sure can't.


----------



## Geoff

johnb35 said:


> So there was a comcast commercial on TV last night saying they increased speed for Blast service up to 70 or 75mb can't remember which.  Test my speed today and this is what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 20mb faster then what I had. I'll take it.  Was thinking about upgrading to the 105mb speed but heck why waste my money now.


Comcast seems to routinely over provision their service by quite a bit.  I got around 120 with my 105 plan, and 177 with my 150 plan.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Comcast seems to routinely over provision their service by quite a bit.  I got around 120 with my 105 plan, and 177 with my 150 plan.



Seems to be pretty common with cable providers in general (except for maybe horrendous Charter  ).  My TWC did the same thing where it tested around ~120 with the 100/6 plan.


----------



## ian

johnb35 said:


> So there was a comcast commercial on TV last night saying they increased speed for Blast service up to 70 or 75mb can't remember which.  Test my speed today and this is what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 20mb faster then what I had. I'll take it.  Was thinking about upgrading to the 105mb speed but heck why waste my money now.


we have nbn being rolled out in certain parts of Australia where we are supposed to see those sorts of speeds, but it is all politically motivated as to who gets faster internet first. Whoever is in power at the time is ensuring that their electorates get it first.


----------



## Geoff

Went from the Extreme 150 plan to Blast! with Xfinity.  They said it would be 105Mbps, but I'm still getting 177Mbps.  The downside is my upload speed went from 24Mbps to 12Mbps, and that's what I really enjoyed as I have a NAS at home that I access offsite.


----------



## Darren

I get 3-4mb over my paid for speed. I'll take it. Finally getting out of the ballpark of "shiternet' and now it's merely mediocre. Baby steps. I wonder what my apartment will have.


----------



## Darren

New apartment. Looks promising compared to what I've been used to for so long. Having ethernet in each room is nice.


----------



## beers

AT&T upgraded something since it was ~450 for a while


----------



## ian

beers said:


> AT&T upgraded something since it was ~450 for a while


Those speeds are insane, I am living in a technological backwater


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> AT&T upgraded something since it was ~450 for a while


That upload though


----------



## ian

beers said:


> AT&T upgraded something since it was ~450 for a while


You could take over 800mb/s off that download speed and it would still be faster than my current adsl


----------



## Isorse




----------



## Isorse

Wow I have to see if they could be my service provider


----------



## The VCR King

This is the internet speed at my school:


----------



## Geoff

I really want to run a speed test on one of the servers without hitting the 1Gbps ethernet cap on my laptop.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> I really want to run a speed test on one of the servers without hitting the 1Gbps ethernet cap on my laptop.



Don't you have some shiny VM server on a 10gb interface to test off of? 

But dang, that upload is getting pretty close to the mathematical maximum transfer rate for 1500 byte packets for that interface..


----------



## Darren

Isorse said:


> Wow I have to see if they could be my service provider



I had Uverse and got a whopping 12mbps for around 50 a month. The ISP has little to do with your speeds and prices, to a point. Where you live will have the most effect. The market is changing fast though. Highest speed I could get was maybe 50mbps in my city of nearly half a million not even 200 miles away from where Beers got these speeds.


----------



## beers

Screwing around with bandwidth policing on some new Meraki equipment 
The F- amuses me.






Darren said:


> I had Uverse and got a whopping 12mbps for around 50 a month.


Yowza.  Agreed it's changing fast though, seems to be largely a result of Google Fiber pushing everything out. 

It looks like AT&T's fiber is rolling out in a lot of the areas around here including Overland Park, maybe you'll get something in Lawrence by the time you graduate


----------



## mtb211




----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Don't you have some shiny VM server on a 10gb interface to test off of?
> 
> But dang, that upload is getting pretty close to the mathematical maximum transfer rate for 1500 byte packets for that interface..


Haha yes but seeing as how I'm still relatively new here, I don't want to go messing around with that   We have some 40Gbps VMWare servers, but I doubt I'd come anywhere close to that


----------



## Appleo11

lol i get .01 mb download and .00 mb download


----------



## Geoff

Appleo11 said:


> lol i get .01 mb download and .00 mb download


Post a screenshot of your results from www.speedtest.net.  I'm assuming you meant .00Mbps upload, which is false as otherwise you wouldn't be able to post here.


----------



## Appleo11

Geoff said:


> Post a screenshot of your results from www.speedtest.net.  I'm assuming you meant .00Mbps upload, which is false as otherwise you wouldn't be able to post here.


Im in India lol. U must know. Im in mobile data. Let me go home


----------



## Geoff

Appleo11 said:


> Im in India lol. U must know. Im in mobile data. Let me go home


What does being in India have to do with anything?  There are speed test servers there you can use.


----------



## Appleo11

Geoff said:


> What does being in India have to do with anything?  There are speed test servers there you can use.


We get very low speed here


----------



## Geoff

Appleo11 said:


> We get very low speed here


Post your results from speedtest.net


----------



## Peachesbackwards

Preface: The idiot ATT UVerse Contracted Out Customer Service People from India/China/What Have You, offered to upgrade my Internet speed from 24 to 50. Unfortunately after wasting about 8 hours of my life over 3 days and having my service interrupted before they managed to restore it back to the 24 I originally had, realized that their equipment in my area was not equipped to go 50 and it would be months before they upgrade it. *So this is the result of my 24 Turbo ATT UVerse Service*


----------



## zeppelin04

[/URL][/IMG]

This is the fastest that AT&T has in my area.  Glad to see that I am seeing those speeds on Wifi.  I get some dips as low as 30 but for $20 more it is a lot better than my 18mb/s.


----------



## C4C

WELCOME TO COLLEGE YO! lol


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> WELCOME TO COLLEGE YO! lol


Nice!  I can't wait until 2.5/5Gbps ethernet becomes commonplace.


----------



## Foxer




----------



## Stattovic

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4701235799


----------



## Chebucto

Not much to show off. Bell Aliant rural DSL advertised as 7 mbps but seems to be limited to 1.5 mbps:

Local ISP:











US:


----------



## gamblingman

Latest speed and most common, though sometimes I get up to 75Mbps.


----------



## silv55

Geoff said:


> Well, my $79.99 promotion ended this month for my Comcast 150/20 plan, and it now back up to $114.95/mo.  Looks like it's time to threaten to cancel and get the promo price again.



I pay that much too for Internet 30MBPS and phone, soon i'll be paying more too, How do you  get another promotion,you cancel and change name?


----------



## beers

silv55 said:


> I pay that much too for Internet 30MBPS and phone, soon i'll be paying more too, How do you  get another promotion,you cancel and change name?



Usually if you call the cancellation department, you can negotiate another promotional rate.  Although, most of the time you'd actually want to be in the position of 'walking'.

ie, I really like your service, but the standard rate is too expensive and I must go to a competitor.


----------



## Geoff

silv55 said:


> I pay that much too for Internet 30MBPS and phone, soon i'll be paying more too, How do you  get another promotion,you cancel and change name?


I threaten to cancel, they then ask why and I say it's too expensive, and they find another current promo and give it to me.


----------



## beers

New page, time for some more gigabit action


----------



## silv55

Geoff said:


> I threaten to cancel, they then ask why and I say it's too expensive, and they find another current promo and give it to me.



but i would like to keep same 30mbps,


----------



## beers

silv55 said:


> but i would like to keep same 30mbps,


----------



## Geoff

silv55 said:


> but i would like to keep same 30mbps,


So threaten to cancel, and ask for a promo for the 30Mbps plan...


----------



## Geoff

Manchester, NH on T-Mobile:


----------



## beers

The idea of 100+ mbit on a shared cellular service seems crazy


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> The idea of 100+ mbit on a shared cellular service seems crazy


Not if you tether or download large files


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Not if you tether or download large files



Your mobile phone gets a 4 times faster download speed than what I split between 4 roommates.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Not if you tether or download large files


Aye, usagewise no worries, I rage any time my Steam transfers are under 50 MB/sec 

Am just surprised from an airspace perspective


----------



## Geoff

The best part is, I don't even pay for this phone service.  I stopped paying for T-Mobile prepaid, but since the "uncarrier" movement where they offer free music streaming and speed tests where it doesn't count against your cap, it also means you can use those apps even if you don't have a current plan with them.  As long as you have a T-Mobile SIM that used to work, it will continue to work


----------



## Laquer Head

Away right now in southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Calin

Not bad


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Not bad


That some nice upload speeds you have!

This is the fastest I've been able to pull over WiFi, even when associated at 866Mbps


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> That some nice upload speeds you have!
> 
> This is the fastest I've been able to pull over WiFi, even when associated at 866Mbps


Wow that's awesome!


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> This is the fastest I've been able to pull over WiFi, even when associated at 866Mbps



Dang that isn't too shabby.  Mine only associates at 433 but ends up looking like:


----------



## beers

My car's LTE/wifi is pretty sluggish


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> My car's LTE/wifi is pretty sluggish


It's Sprint, what do you expect lol.  Is at least LTE or is it an old WiMax hotspot?


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> It's Sprint, what do you expect lol.  Is at least LTE or is it an old WiMax hotspot?



Hey, this was at work which is a couple blocks away from their corporate HQ  

It's just a freedompop hotspot on the 500M free plan via LTE.  Probably more of a MVNO limited issue than anything else.


----------



## HackSpoon

:/


----------



## Geoff

HackSpoon said:


> :/


Is that dial up?


----------



## beers

Upgraded my decade old Gateway MX6959 with a 7260 AC card.  

The new speed test is kind of dicey with upload it seems.


----------



## Darren

"Dicey"

Hold on to your hats gentlemen.....











We got a new router installed and it seems to alleviate most of the issues we've been having. I think the old router just couldn't handle so many devices. Now it's consistently mediocre rather than ranging from mediocre to terribad.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Upgraded my decade old Gateway MX6959 with a 7260 AC card.
> 
> The new speed test is kind of dicey with upload it seems.


That's weird, you should be getting symmetrical speeds.


----------



## Laquer Head

Been slow for a few days now.


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Been slow





Speedtest said:


> Faster than 97% of CA



Yeah unless it says 99% something is usually wrong


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Yeah unless it says 99% something is usually wrong



I demand the 300+ I regularly get,..this tiny village of Toronto is obviously under developed..


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> I demand the 300+ I regularly get,..this tiny village of Toronto is obviously under developed..


I almost raged on the AT&T guy when the original speed test only indicated 750 mbit


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## beers

Hmmmm something changed and my wireless sucks balls now..


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Hmmmm something changed and my wireless sucks balls now..



Dat upload and ping doe!!!!


----------



## Darren

I hate all of you. My apartment is passable but it can't divy up bandwidth fairly. I'll get 3.5-3.7 megabytes per second on Steam when downloading, but it makes the internet for everyone else grind to a stand still. If I throttle it 3 mBps, it's fine though, even with other people downloading.





When I move back home I'll be getting 12mbps down though, so I guess I'll have to enjoy this for the next month or so.


----------



## SpriteMidr

Its what you get for living 50 feet from a field and 20 miles from a town...

Although my neighbour has Fibre but our area only gets it on BT and we are plusnet :-(


----------



## spirit

Upgraded the network at school over the Easter holidays. Apparently it peaked at 601Mbps down over the holidays. I tried it today and got about 350MBps down on Ethernet and about 120MBps down on Wi-Fi. Upload is only about 20MBps though. The student internet speed is capped to this.  Will post the screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> Upgraded the network at school over the Easter holidays. Apparently it peaked at 601Mbps down over the holidays. I tried it today and got about 350MBps down on Ethernet and about 120MBps down on Wi-Fi. Upload is only about 20MBps though. The student internet speed is capped to this.  Will post the screenshots tomorrow.



I hate you


----------



## Geoff

Verizon LTE


----------



## spirit

New school network. These are speeds for students, capped (hence slow upload in comparison to download). I hear it peaked at 601MBps on Ethernet when it was being installed.

Ethernet (off-peak):





Wi-Fi (during peak period):


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> New school network. These are speeds for students, capped (hence slow upload in comparison to download). I hear it peaked at 601MBps on Ethernet when it was being installed.
> 
> Ethernet (off-peak):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wi-Fi (during peak period):


If it was capped, it would be on the download as well, no idea why a network team would only limit the upload.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> If it was capped, it would be on the download as well, no idea why a network team would only limit the upload.


It's capped on both. Just so happens the upload isn't as good as the download.  

If it were uncapped I'd be getting at least double this speed, possibly triple.


----------



## The VCR King

At my school our Wifi (which is one Motorola router every like 20 feet or so on the ceiling which they all have the same SSID) only gets like 2 down and 0.5 up but our ethernet is a lot faster and last year I think it was 50/25. Tonight I got chess club so I'll sneak into the comp lab and log into my machine and get y'all a Speedtest.
I did a Speedtest and it said our ISP was "Marlboro Electric Cooperative Inc" and it's in Columbus OH


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> one Motorola router every like 20 feet or so on the ceiling



Don't you mean access point?


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> At my school our Wifi (which is one Motorola router every like 20 feet or so on the ceiling which they all have the same SSID) only gets like 2 down and 0.5 up but our ethernet is a lot faster and last year I think it was 50/25. Tonight I got chess club so I'll sneak into the comp lab and log into my machine and get y'all a Speedtest.
> I did a Speedtest and it said our ISP was *"Marlboro Electric Cooperative Inc"* and it's in Columbus OH



They make cigarettes and defibrillators, right in the same building...LOL


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> It's capped on both. Just so happens the upload isn't as good as the download.
> 
> If it were uncapped I'd be getting at least double this speed, possibly triple.


I still don't think it's capped, as that's a very strange ratio to cap at.  Do you know if it's fiber?  If so, it should be symmetrical, but this is sounding like it's something else.  ~350Mbps/24Mbps is a really weird speed to cap at.  My guess would be it's not capped, but instead it's a limitation of your network hardware not allowing a single device to get higher speeds, at least when the test was run.

Just as an example, we have 20Gbps connection to the internet at work, but of course the edge switches are only 1Gbps for clients, but even then depending on when I run the test I may get anywhere from 900mbps to 400Mbps, just because of the load on the rest of the equipment.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I still don't think it's capped, as that's a very strange ratio to cap at.  Do you know if it's fiber?  If so, it should be symmetrical, but this is sounding like it's something else.  ~350Mbps/24Mbps is a really weird speed to cap at.  My guess would be it's not capped, but instead it's a limitation of your network hardware not allowing a single device to get higher speeds, at least when the test was run.
> 
> Just as an example, we have 20Gbps connection to the internet at work, but of course the edge switches are only 1Gbps for clients, but even then depending on when I run the test I may get anywhere from 900mbps to 400Mbps, just because of the load on the rest of the equipment.


Yeah it's fibre directly to Virgin Media. It should be symmetrical. I believe the network is capped, probably at about 120/120 for students on Wi-Fi but yeah I'm only getting 20 upload. Oh well.


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> Yeah it's fibre directly to Virgin Media. It should be symmetrical. I believe the network is capped, probably at about 120/120 for students on Wi-Fi but yeah I'm only getting 20 upload. Oh well.


Just curious but aren't fiber lines orange tube looking things? Because there's several junction boxes in my neighborhood on poles with orange wires going into houses and the boxes say WOW FIBER!


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> the boxes say WOW FIBER!


http://www.wowway.com/products/internet


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> http://www.wowway.com/products/internet


WOW! is cancer and far from a "wow"ing experience. 

That's my ISP in my apartment. The same one that had no internet all over town for about 12 hours in a town of 80K people.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> The same one that had no internet all over town for about 12 hours in a town of 80K people.


Maybe that's the kind of 'Wow!' they were going for


----------



## Cromewell

Laquer Head said:


> I demand the 300+ I regularly get,..this tiny village of Toronto is obviously under developed..


I rarely get over 77Mbit in Kitchener. Paying for 100, doubt I'll ever see it though. Plus anytime I get a skype call my rate drops to the floor.


----------



## beers

Cromewell said:


> I rarely get over 77Mbit in Kitchener. Paying for 100, doubt I'll ever see it though. Plus anytime I get a skype call my rate drops to the floor.


I have some servers in Kitchener and they suck balls, so it's probably not just you


----------



## Cromewell

Rogers is the spawn of Satan. Too bad Bell is no better. Our minor players just rent lines from those two so besides getting slightly better prices, you gain very little.

This is to what ever google.ca resolves to at the present time.


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> Just curious but aren't fiber lines orange tube looking things? Because there's several junction boxes in my neighborhood on poles with orange wires going into houses and the boxes say WOW FIBER!


Yes the cables are usually orange and very thin.


----------



## Laquer Head

Cromewell said:


> I rarely get over 77Mbit in Kitchener. Paying for 100, doubt I'll ever see it though. Plus anytime I get a skype call my rate drops to the floor.



I live in Calgary, but I'm currently working in southern Ontario out of New Hamburg, so just west of Waterloo--but also DT Toronto.. Its usually 250-300 here and thats the 250M rogers plan..I think since nobody lives out here, and those who do are on Bell, that we see bit better results than others.

I know at an office in Toronto they have the new Rogers Gigabit service, but I'm not there to test it out.


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I live in Calgary, but I'm currently working in southern Ontario out of New Hamburg, so just west of Waterloo--but also DT Toronto.. Its usually 250-300 here and thats the 250M rogers plan..I think since nobody lives out here, and those who do are on Bell, that we see bit better results than others.
> 
> I know at an office in Toronto they have the new Rogers Gigabit service, but I'm not there to test it out.


Can I run a wire underground to Toronto from Columbus Ohio and tap into this high speed line? Over 600 miles of copper it'll probably still be faster than my 15mbps I have now (/s)


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Can I run a wire underground to Toronto from Columbus Ohio and tap into this high speed line? Over 600 miles of copper it'll probably still be faster than my 15mbps I have now (/s)



Start melting down some pennies


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> Over 600 miles of copper it'll probably still be faster than my 15mbps I have now (/s)



Probably not, if you had 600 miles of copper you would be better off just selling it for a better rig.

My company has a data center in Columbus, if you can provision out some fiber I'll give you a switch port to terminate into


----------



## Geoff

Fastest I've ever seen on Verizon LTE:


----------



## Cromewell

Geoff said:


> Fastest I've ever seen on Verizon LTE:


That's faster than my home line. Nevermind my phone


----------



## Laquer Head

Ahhh thats better!!!!


----------



## Cromewell

You mock me.


----------



## Darren

Cromewell said:


> That's faster than my home line. Nevermind my phone



That's 10 times faster than my speed here. My phone actually is usually faster than my home. So terribly backwards...


----------



## Laquer Head

Cromewell said:


> You mock me.



That ping though... damn!!


----------



## The VCR King

My school's WiFi


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> View attachment 7109
> My school's WiFi



How can a school have such shite internet?. Literally every school I've been to has incredibly fast down and up..


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> How can a school have such shite internet?. Literally every school I've been to has incredibly fast down and up..


A lot of public schools have pretty laughable connectivity.  My high school was in the boonies, they were lucky to have 400 MHz Pentium 2's in 2004.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> A lot of public schools have pretty laughable connectivity.  My high school was in the boonies, they were lucky to have 400 MHz Pentium 2's in 2004.



Yah, fair enough.. I'm thinking colleges and university. I'm guessing he is still in H.S.

When I was in high school our "lab" had 15 PCs for a school of 2000+ and they were always down, offline, broken, missing things... it was essentially a free period to sleep.


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Yah, fair enough.. I'm thinking colleges and university. I'm guessing he is still in H.S.
> 
> When I was in high school our "lab" had 15 PCs for a school of 2000+ and they were always down, offline, broken, missing things... it was essentially a free period to sleep.


Middle school and yes our internet sucks. We were doing online standardized testing the other day and there were about 700 chromebooks on the network connected to the testing site at the same time and it got so slow that the principal had to have the tech people remotely shut down all of the (tower) computers and kick anything that wasn't a chromebook off the guest networks. It wasn't much faster anyways.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Middle school and yes our internet sucks.



Stupid question..what exactly is middle school? different from High School?

Here we essentially have K-8 (elementary) and 9-12 (high school) I'm guessing Middle School is some place in between for 7-8 grade but that's too young and age bracket for you right?


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Stupid question..what exactly is middle school? different from High School?
> 
> Here we essentially have K-8 (elementary) and 9-12 (high school) I'm guessing Middle School is some place in between for 7-8 grade but that's too young and age bracket for you right?


My district is like this:
Elementary is K-4
Intermediate is 5 and 6
Middle is 7 and 8
High is 9-12.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> My district is like this:
> Elementary is K-4
> Intermediate is 5 and 6
> Middle is 7 and 8
> High is 9-12.



I thought you were like 15?? Since when are 15 year olds in grade 7 or 8??


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I thought you were like 15?? Since when are 15 year olds in grade 7 or 8??


Yea... my district is retarded with the way they organize grades.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Yea... my district is retarded with the way they organize grades.



So... you graduate at 19/20 ??


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> So... you graduate at 19/20 ??


2020


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> 2020



I meant your age.. 

how are you in Middle School, arent you 15? 

I was 13 when I started grade 9 (september birthday) and graduated at 17. Your numbers dont make sense unless you are actually 12/13 years old..


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I meant your age..
> 
> how are you in Middle School, arent you 15?
> 
> I was 13 when I started grade 9 (september birthday) and graduated at 17. Your numbers dont make sense unless you are actually 12/13 years old..


I'm 14 and a half, so basically 15, in 8th grade middle school, going to 9th grade high next year and graduating in 2020


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I'm 14 and a half, so basically 15, in 8th grade middle school, going to 9th grade high next year and graduating in 2020



Fair enough..I guess I assumed you were at least in high school..


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> My district is like this:
> Elementary is K-4
> Intermediate is 5 and 6
> Middle is 7 and 8
> High is 9-12.



This is kind of strange to me. Here and everywhere else I've heard of is...

K-5 Elementary School
6-8 Middle School
9-12 High School


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> This is kind of strange to me. Here and everywhere else I've heard of is...
> 
> K-5 Elementary School
> 6-8 Middle School
> 9-12 High School


Yeah... We have "intermediate" schools for grades 5 and 6. My district is stupid


----------



## The VCR King

My school's internet today:


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> My school's internet today:



Wow... Did they upgrade the service?


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Wow... Did they upgrade the service?


That's the network for our chrome books and I don't think so lol. The speedtest peaked at 5mbps down AND up at one point.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> That's the network for our chrome books and I don't think so lol. The speedtest peaked at 5mbps down AND up at one point.



Man I remember our computer lab when I was your age, literally 10-12 pieces of junk,  pre Internet, and track ball built into the keyboard.


----------



## beers

Here's our lethargic WAN connectivity at work


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Here's our lethargic WAN connectivity at work



Nice upload.. me likey!


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Nice upload.. me likey!


You are all about dem uploads.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> You are all about dem uploads.



It's true.

I also would have accepted All About Dat Bass!


----------



## johnb35

Laquer Head said:


> It's true.
> 
> I also would have accepted All About Dat Bass!


You are not one of those people are you?  I hated that song because they played it too much on the radio.


----------



## Laquer Head

johnb35 said:


> You are not one of those people are you?  I hated that song because they played it too much on the radio.



Good god no.. I'm not into music made with autotune and machines!


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> How can a school have such shite internet?. Literally every school I've been to has incredibly fast down and up..


Even now, the elementary through high school that I worked at only had the free Comcast connection for internet, so 25/5 for all but the high school, which was upgraded to 100/15.  This year they are going to dark fiber though with a 1Gbps connection to the internet to share between the schools.

Oh, and my new fastest Verizon LTE connection 





And the current speed at my desk at work (darn you 1Gbps NIC):


----------



## beers

Dem gigabits doe, installing some Overwatch on the HTPC


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Dem gigabits doe, installing some Overwatch on the HTPC


----------



## beers

Man, my fuggin AT&T gateway is flaking out hard on it's integrated AP.  I queried ATT about a replacement about 3 weeks ago but nothing.  Would transfer 2-3 GB and the AP would drop off of the face of the earth on 5GHz.

Had to stand up an intermediary autonomous Cisco 3502i


----------



## Intel_man

I hate you all with fast internets.


----------



## Cromewell

Ping of 4ms. The server is what, down the street?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Man, my fuggin AT&T gateway is flaking out hard on it's integrated AP.  I queried ATT about a replacement about 3 weeks ago but nothing.  Would transfer 2-3 GB and the AP would drop off of the face of the earth on 5GHz.
> 
> Had to stand up an intermediary autonomous Cisco 3502i



*moans about crappy AT&T hardware and speeds*

You can kiss my ass. I think my brother's on Skype so this is lower than normal but 15mbps is the absolute best I could ever hope for.







Intel_man said:


> I hate you all with fast internets.



Bite me

*I promise I'm not bitter*


----------



## Intel_man

You should move to Kansas City and get Google Fiber.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> You should move to Kansas City and get Google Fiber.



I used to live about 40 minutes away from it. Now I'm 3 hours. Seem to be making negative progress.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> You can kiss my ass.


Tell me how you really feel lol

31ms sounds off, like your traffic is being trunked to TX and then back up to KC.  What do you get for a traceroute to that server?


----------



## Origin Saint

Ethernet at work.  Actually pretty underwhelming


----------



## mattfaria12




----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## beers

To make Darren feel worse 

I guess something changed for wireless/LTE in my hood for Republic (Sprint MVNO)


----------



## Intel_man

@Darren!!! @beers is making fun of your interwebz again! lolol


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> @Darren!!! @beers is making fun of your interwebz again! lolol



Kinda funny...but kind sad really...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Darren

I must have missed the memo where @Darren was declared the new CoFo punching bag.


----------



## Intel_man

No idea when you became the resident punching bag, but it's pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> No idea when you became the resident punching bag, but it's pretty funny sometimes.



Been years...


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Been years...


Man you've only been around here when I have for less than a year.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Man you've only been around here when I have for less than a year.



What?


----------



## Intel_man

Not sure, maybe his idea of time slowed down just like his AMD gear did.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Not sure, maybe his idea of time slowed down just like his AMD gear did.


K this is getting kinda old


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Not sure, maybe his idea of time slowed down just like his AMD gear did.


SWISH!!!



Darren said:


> K this is getting kinda old



The hell it is...you shut your trap now~!!


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> K this is getting kinda old


Just like AM3+


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Just like AM3+



Savage!!!


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Just like AM3+


...Camel that broke the @Darren's back... or something like that


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> ...Camel that broke the @Darren's back... or something like that


It's just beating a dead horse. It's not like I don't know my 8320 is getting outdated, I acknowledge it. Also both guys talking crap on my AMD hardware are (currently) running GPU's that don't hold a candle to my 390 so... bite me. I'm getting tired of it.

Let's get this thread back on topic guys.


----------



## The VCR King

I'm staying at Ocean Creek Plantation resort at Myrtle Beach for the week  and I'm quite impressed with the wifi speeds here.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> View attachment 7381 I'm staying at Ocean Creek Plantation resort at Myrtle Beach for the week  and I'm quite impressed with the wifi speeds here.



Not bad considering its probably used by a crap load of people..


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> I'm quite impressed with the wifi speeds here


You have low expectations


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> I'm staying at Ocean Creek Plantation resort at Myrtle Beach for the week  and I'm quite impressed with the wifi speeds here.





beers said:


> You have low expectations


Hmmm, what about my WiFi?


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> Hmmm, what about my WiFi?



I got you beat on DL........................BUT DAMN SON..THAT UL IS INSANE


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Hmmm, what about my WiFi?


I was hoping you'd at least crack 300 mbit


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> I got you beat on DL........................BUT DAMN SON..THAT UL IS INSANE


On WiFi?


beers said:


> I was hoping you'd at least crack 300 mbit


We recently went from 40MHz to 20MHz 802.11ac in the office   I was tempted to change it just for the test, but not worth it lol.

Here's a test at 40MHz wide:


----------



## beers

Ah, much better


----------



## The VCR King

All you people complain when you don't get 300...

I'd be celebrating if I even got 20


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> All you people complain when you don't get 300...
> 
> I'd be celebrating if I even got 20


  Tell the places you are going that their network is subpar  

300 was more specific from him using a 802.11ac client, it tends to fall a little short unless you are using wider channels like 40 MHz.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Tell the places you are going that their network is subpar
> 
> 300 was more specific from him using a 802.11ac client, it tends to fall a little short unless you are using wider channels like 40 MHz.


When we run multi-gig to our APs, I'll throw it on 160MHz and see if I can break 1Gbps


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> On WiFi?



Yes, my rig is in an area of the house that is literally 8 feet from router, but I can't run a cable through the floor.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> When we run multi-gig to our APs, I'll throw it on 160MHz and see if I can break 1Gbps


What kind of APs are you rolling?   Sounds like some crazy Wave2 shenanigans


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> What kind of APs are you rolling?   Sounds like some crazy Wave2 shenanigans


Correct  Aruba AP 325's


----------



## Geoff

I love fast internet


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> I love fast internet









If only...


----------



## Intel_man

Damn... I don't even get those speeds downloading files from my NAS.


----------



## Origin Saint

We're paying $60/mo to TWC for 30mbps down, 5mbps up.  I'd love something faster than that, even though it's pretty great considering my life up to now has been all 15mbps or less through dial-up or broadband rather than cable or fiber.

CinciBell offers 100mbps down and 20mbps up for $69.99/mo.  But thanks to where I live, neither CinciBell or TWC has ran fiber out here, so CinciBells best offer at my location is 5mbps down "_Zoomtown_" broadband speeds.


----------



## beers

I got one of those aircard dongle things from Freedompop, it's nice that you can reach those speeds but you can also burn through your entire 500 MB allocation in just over a minute..


----------



## Hexius Universe

DirtyD86 said:


> go to http://speedtest.net and run a test on your connection speed... post results here


http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5479803610 is mine


----------



## Virssagòn

After a year, still not getting the promised numbers. Can't complain though.


----------



## Geoff

Virssagòn said:


> After a year, still not getting the promised numbers. Can't complain though.


Why can't you complain about that?


----------



## Virssagòn

Geoff said:


> Why can't you complain about that?



I should get 120/20 and don't mind the current difference in speed


----------



## beers

Virssagòn said:


> I should get 120/20 and don't mind the current difference in speed


What modem are you using?

24 mbit is another 3 MB/sec you should be getting bro


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> I love fast internet



I miss my college dorm connection.. Still fairly fast here at home in CO, but when I move into my apartment close to my college campus I'll be paying $30/mo for 10Mbps DL at the max...




this varies greatly and some days I'll get 150Mb/s+.... I'm hooked straight into the router..


----------



## Geoff

I'm debating getting Comcast again.  I currently have a "hacked together" setup where my router connects to xfinitywifi, but that only gets me 14 down and 2 up.  I miss my 175/15 connection but don't miss the $90 bill.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> I miss my 175/15 connection but don't miss the $90 bill.


Same, I ditched ATT Gig and TV for some basic TWC plan.  It's like $160 down to $35 for a 100/20 plan.  After a certain point it really isn't worth it but definitely takes some adjusting.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Same, I ditched ATT Gig and TV for some basic TWC plan.  It's like $160 down to $35 for a 100/20 plan.  After a certain point it really isn't worth it but definitely takes some adjusting.


I'm surprised, did you just find that you didn't need that kind of speed very often?

In my case, general internet browsing, streaming video, and gaming are all perfectly fine.  It's when I need to download a multi-gig file or upload my latest photos that I really miss fast internet.  $35/mo for 100/20 is an amazing deal.


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> I'm debating getting Comcast again.  I currently have a "hacked together" setup where my router connects to xfinitywifi, but that only gets me 14 down and 2 up.  I miss my 175/15 connection but don't miss the $90 bill.


bummin' it off the neighbors? that's actually pretty smart.... i'm impressed...


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> bummin' it off the neighbors? that's actually pretty smart.... i'm impressed...


Bummin' off Comcast.  Created an account on my mother's Xfinity plan that lets me get free access to their hotspots.  I connected my desktop to it, signed in, then cloned that MAC to my router.


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> $35/mo for 100/20 is an amazing deal.


Yea no kidding... I wish they offered that speed here for $35/mo.

This is what we get for $35/mo http://www.shaw.ca/internet/highspeed-5/


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> I'm surprised, did you just find that you didn't need that kind of speed very often?


Pretty much, I was pretty lazy and didn't swap all of our house wiring.  Once our ATT router took a dump on AC, my 3502i WAP can only pump out ~140 mbit anyway which a lot of my internal hosts use.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Yea no kidding... I wish they offered that speed here for $35/mo.
> 
> This is what we get for $35/mo http://www.shaw.ca/internet/highspeed-5/


That's embarrassing. 



beers said:


> Pretty much, I was pretty lazy and didn't swap all of our house wiring.  Once our ATT router took a dump on AC, my 3502i WAP can only pump out ~140 mbit anyway which a lot of my internal hosts use.


Really Tim?  I'm surprised you didn't run 40 gig fiber to all your end devices, and 802.11ac wave 2 with 4x4 client adapters for all your wireless devices


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> That's embarrassing.
> 
> Really Tim?  I'm surprised you didn't run 40 gig fiber to all your end devices, and 802.11ac wave 2 with 4x4 client adapters for all your wireless devices


IKR  

I was even debating eBaying this 3560E that has 10G interfaces to the fileserver and VM host since I don't even move that much data between them or access from more than one host at a time.

40G crap seems pretty pricey though for switches and similar.


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> That's embarrassing.


It is. 

Internet/Mobile Phone plans are super expensive here in Canada.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> It is.
> 
> Internet/Mobile Phone plans are super expensive here in Canada.



Yeah, man the 100/10 plan with Rogers in unlimited but $88+tx

I'm on the 250/20 plan and its mad expensive! but we have so many devices


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, man the 100/10 plan with Rogers in unlimited but $88+tx
> 
> I'm on the 250/20 plan and its mad expensive! but we have so many devices


Ugh... if it wasn't for me going back to school in September and Shaw usually releases their student deals (60-70% off reg. price) for the internet packages in August, I probably would have switched to Telus.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm trying the 1G service... haha.. highest I've seen is 812down 45 up


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> 45 up


da fuq


----------



## Laquer Head

yeah..our main ISP's in Canada don't provide sweet F-All for upload speeds...


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> yeah..our main ISP's in Canada don't provide sweet F-All for upload speeds...


Is it fiber based?  They really have no reason to make it asymmetrical.


----------



## Laquer Head

My ISP is cable.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Is it fiber based?  They really have no reason to make it asymmetrical.


Welcome to Canadian internet.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Welcome to Canadian internet.



Pretty much.


----------



## Laquer Head

Here is a bit better from a different server.


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> My ISP is cable.


How much do they charge for gig internet over cable?


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> How much do they charge for gig internet over cable?



Like $149.99 CAD unless your on a bundle deal with TV, home phone etc..

LOL.. crazy monopolies in this country..


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Like $149.99 CAD unless your on a bundle deal with TV, home phone etc..
> LOL.. crazy monopolies in this country..


----------



## Cromewell

beers said:


> Is it fiber based? They really have no reason to make it asymmetrical.





Intel_man said:


> Welcome to Canadian internet.


http://www.telus.com/en/ab/internet/?INTCMP=LNK_frmCTA_TopNavigationAll_toHomeInternet
http://www.rogers.com/consumer/internet
http://www.bell.ca/Bell_Internet/Internet_access

Bell offers better upload speeds. Canadian internet is...fun. For a good time read http://crtc.gc.ca/eng/internet/

It should also be mentioned, getting phone, tv or internet service here is like buying tires. You never pay full price. Sure you have to call them and haggle a bit, but all the major providers will offer discounts.


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> Like $149.99 CAD unless your on a bundle deal with TV, home phone etc..
> 
> LOL.. crazy monopolies in this country..


That's cheap...  For 1Gbps internet?  I know it's not symmetrical, but damn that's a good deal.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> That's cheap...  For 1Gbps internet?  I know it's not symmetrical, but damn that's a good deal.



I'm basically hitting 816-820 max down and no higher than 50 up

That is what Rogers calls their 1G/50 plan


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> I'm basically hitting 816-820 max down and no higher than 50 up
> 
> That is what Rogers calls their 1G/50 plan


Sounds about right.  At those speeds the bottleneck is often the connection to the speed test server.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> Sounds about right.  At those speeds the bottleneck is often the connection to the speed test server.


 on wifi it does 466-500down and 30 up


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> on wifi it does 466-500down and 30 up


Seems decent, do you have 3x3 AC equipment?


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Seems decent, do you have 3x3 AC equipment?



indeed I do!


----------



## Darren

The house my parents rented has this. We're somewhat isolated out here but I get a steady 6 down, which coming from home isn't much of a step down sadly.





You guys are sitting here talking about how expensive it is for a gigabit or blah blah blah. The maximum speed AT&T even OFFERS at my home address is 18mbps Uverse. Our 12mbps package is I think $50ish a month for the internet. 

So. Screw off. 

I did see a sign that Cox is going to be offering Gigabit in Wichita soon. I think their top speed now is maybe 2-300mbps or so for Residential customers. Hopefully AT&T follows suit as they are the only 2 providers there.


----------



## Origin Saint

Due to some relationship issues, I'm staying at my dads.

Who unfortunately is using Frontier DSL internet.  We have the fastest available package from them (6 Mbps down), and a Netgear custom Frontier modem/router combo.

Did some speedtests, was barely breaking 1.5 Mbps, and ping consistently above 150 ms.  Called and chatted with Frontier for about 3 hours two nights ago.  Got it sorted to the point of occasionally reaching 5 Mbps, and ping _sometimes_ goes less than 100.  Guy on the phone said they'd send a crew to look into the lines outside and see if there's an issue there or with the local station.

My desktop (connected via Gigabyte wireless AC card) will randomly disconnect from the internet, while the modem still reads a green light on internet and DSL.  Then something like 3 minutes later, the internet suddenly works, no work required.  This isn't mentioning the ping is so bad that Overwatch or Rocket League is fairly unplayable and even at the 6 Mbps, downloading patches would move as fast a molasses going uphill in winter compared to the 30 Mbps I've gotten used to.

Hopefully the ping issue gets resolved or something.


----------



## Geoff

Origin Saint said:


> Due to some relationship issues, I'm staying at my dads.
> 
> Who unfortunately is using Frontier DSL internet.  We have the fastest available package from them (6 Mbps down), and a Netgear custom Frontier modem/router combo.
> 
> Did some speedtests, was barely breaking 1.5 Mbps, and ping consistently above 150 ms.  Called and chatted with Frontier for about 3 hours two nights ago.  Got it sorted to the point of occasionally reaching 5 Mbps, and ping _sometimes_ goes less than 100.  Guy on the phone said they'd send a crew to look into the lines outside and see if there's an issue there or with the local station.
> 
> My desktop (connected via Gigabyte wireless AC card) will randomly disconnect from the internet, while the modem still reads a green light on internet and DSL.  Then something like 3 minutes later, the internet suddenly works, no work required.  This isn't mentioning the ping is so bad that Overwatch or Rocket League is fairly unplayable and even at the 6 Mbps, downloading patches would move as fast a molasses going uphill in winter compared to the 30 Mbps I've gotten used to.
> 
> Hopefully the ping issue gets resolved or something.


Makes the 20-50Mbps down and 35ms ping on my Verizon LTE hotspot look amazing.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> Makes the 20-50Mbps down and 35ms ping on my Verizon LTE hotspot look amazing.


No kidding.  This network is so damn unstable and the latency is so high, it certainly puts anything else I've ever had into perspective.


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> Hopefully the ping issue gets resolved or something.


That's far too high.  Usually you can ping the DSLAM or gateway on the provider side as evidence that it's a circuit issue.  A lot of ISPs do interleaving but it shouldn't be more than about 30 ms at max.

If you log into the modem, what kind of line stats do you see for signal to noise and similar?

Also, sorry to hear on the relationship side


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Also, sorry to hear on the relationship side


Thanks for the condolences.  As small as a gesture that may be, it means a lot right now.  Having a hell of a time getting through the days at the moment.



beers said:


> Usually you can ping the DSLAM or gateway on the provider side as evidence that it's a circuit issue.


No clue what this means here.  Someone can elaborate if nothing else works.



beers said:


> If you log into the modem, what kind of line stats do you see for signal to noise and similar?


I'll send you over a PM to keep this off the thread, unless someone _wants_ it in the thread for future troubleshooting or something.


----------



## Laquer Head

Almost broke 900 tonight...


----------



## beers

Upgraded to a SB6190:


----------



## Laquer Head

highest ever test this morning..broke 900


----------



## beers

Since my Moto X went for a swim and Republic is pissing me off, I dug out the ole VZ Galaxy Nexus with a Straight Talk SIM  

Eat it, nerds.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Since my Moto X went for a swim and Republic is pissing me off, I dug out the ole VZ Galaxy Nexus with a Straight Talk SIM
> 
> Eat it, nerds.



Funny, at first I thought this post was from 2006


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Since my Moto X went for a swim and Republic is pissing me off, I dug out the ole VZ Galaxy Nexus with a Straight Talk SIM
> 
> Eat it, nerds.


That is really slow Verizon LTE...


----------



## Cromewell

beers said:


> Since my Moto X went for a swim and Republic is pissing me off, I dug out the ole VZ Galaxy Nexus with a Straight Talk SIM
> 
> Eat it, nerds.


Looks like my WIND service. Except it's too fast.


----------



## Intel_man

Haha I'm on Wind Mobile too... and it's also just as horrible. They are doing a LTE rollout soon though!


----------



## Laquer Head

My results on Bell LTE from Kitchener server are:


----------



## Intel_man

Bell is stupid expensive here on the west coast.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Bell is stupid expensive here on the west coast.



Probably cause they want as many B.C. residents possible to be with Rogers


----------



## Origin Saint

In case anyone was wondering why my service is so bad with my dad's ISP, here's an example:


> In rural areas including parts of upstate New York, Frontier only offers DSL (Digital Subscriber Line) internet service to its customers using traditional copper wires. *Frontier's DSL service is considered by many users to be some of the worst in the industry. A class action lawsuit was filed in 2014 by Frontier customers in West Virginia alleging that they did not receive advertised download speeds using Frontier's broadband services. In the FCC’s most recent Measuring Broadband America report, the company’s DSL service was one of the worst performers in the survey, only delivering about 85% of the advertised sustained download speeds. Even the Frontier fiber service failed to consistently meet advertised speeds.* On December 10, 2015, West Virginian state Attorney General Patrick Morrisey announced that the company agreed to a $160 million consumer-protection settlement, stating that the deal is “a game-changer for the Mountain State”. As terms of that settlement, Frontier admitted no wrongdoing.



- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontier_Communications


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> Frontier_Communications


Mother of god.  We've had a few client circuits through Frontier, nothing but problems.  I'm amazed they're still even in business.


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Mother of god. We've had a few client circuits through Frontier, nothing but problems. I'm amazed they're still even in business.


I've got Time Warner coming to see if they can service this address, but if they can't, our only options are Frontier, Hughes Net, or a wireless hot spot.


----------



## johnb35

Origin Saint said:


> our only options are Frontier, Hughes Net, or a wireless hot spot.


Either way you look at it, your screwed!!!


----------



## Origin Saint

johnb35 said:


> Either way you look at it, your screwed!!!


Preachin' to the choir here man


----------



## C4C

My apartment is going to be stupid slow. Xfinity (Comcast) pulled out of the college town a couple years ago. CenturyLink provides 1GB/s connection to the school, but the town gets 10-40Mbps depending on if you're north or south of the campus, and the only other company offering internet is Davis Communications. 

I'm just hoping the ping is low for internet gaming.


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> M
> I'm just hoping the ping is low for internet gaming.



When my family switched from DSL to Uverse it was actually kinda strange that my latency was better on DSL than Uverse, despite the triple DL speed compared to DSL.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> When my family switched from DSL to Uverse it was actually kinda strange that my latency was better on DSL than Uverse, despite the triple DL speed compared to DSL.



Davis Communication, the local place has 10Mbps for $49.95/mo..... Poorly rated for customer service and connection is not always as promised according to recent reviews.

CenturyLink is promising up to 40Mbps for $35/mo (2 years) but I'm checking to see what the 1yr price is and what the speeds at my apartment are..

EDIT: 10Mbps, $36.94+tax with a 1yr agreement. $25 bill credit if scheduled online through a representative and a $25 Visa card promo that's going on right now... So $36/mo after promo and tax.. Not bad.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> I'm just hoping the ping is low for internet gaming.


You might be able to get them to disable interleaving (also known as switching to 'fastpath mode') to get rid of some of that latency if it's a little high.  It usually saves 10-20ms out to the DSLAM.


----------



## Origin Saint

LOL


----------



## C4C

Lol that's the truth... Frontier is rated D- on BBB 

http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york...er-communications-corp-in-rochester-ny-31775/

Glad I don't have to deal with them haha


----------



## Origin Saint

Ran another speed test last night when the internet suddenly seemed extra-extraordinarily slow.  I was getting 45 ping and 6.15Mbps at about 9am.  Ran the test at about 9pm when it was acting up, got 324 ping and 0.24Mbps down.  Really should have got a screenshot or something of it.



C4C said:


> Lol that's the truth... Frontier is rated D- on BBB
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york...er-communications-corp-in-rochester-ny-31775/
> 
> Glad I don't have to deal with them haha


Took a look at them on there.


> *We find a high volume and pattern of complaints exist concerning prior Verizon consumers* who have not had a smooth transition to Frontier Communication since Frontier Communications took over various Verizon customers on April 1, 2016. Consumers have reported that services did not transition properly: *many do not have services or are having spotty service with outages; many internet issues, from slow speeds to complete outages, consumers advise they are paying for certain levels of internet speeds but are not receiving those levels*.


Everything makes sense now.  That's almost exactly when dad said it started sucking eggs.  Yeah, it's DSL, and is only 6Mbps down, but it's pretty damn sad when it can't even meet my dads low standards for internet (all he needs is Pandora, YouTube and Netflix).  Holy mother of internet gods I hope TWC responds soon with good news, this is a fresh, new hell.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Ran another speed test last night when the internet suddenly seemed extra-extraordinarily slow.  I was getting 45 ping and 6.15Mbps at about 9am.  Ran the test at about 9pm when it was acting up, got 324 ping and 0.24Mbps down.  Really should have got a screenshot or something of it.
> 
> 
> Took a look at them on there.
> 
> Everything makes sense now.  That's almost exactly when dad said it started sucking eggs.  Yeah, it's DSL, and is only 6Mbps down, but it's pretty damn sad when it can't even meet my dads low standards for internet (all he needs is Pandora, YouTube and Netflix).  Holy mother of internet gods I hope TWC responds soon with good news, this is a fresh, new hell.



I used to have 6mbps DSL and while it was slow, it was reliably slow. I had pretty decent ping with it, usually got 40ish to most game servers and stayed consistent. On Uverse 12mbps my ping is usually now 60-70 and more susceptible to other usage on the network, despite the higher speed.


----------



## Intel_man

Perks of going back to school... Shaw offers extreme discounts for students. Only paying $35/mo for this.


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> Only paying $35/mo for this.


Lmao that's what my dads paying for ours as well


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Perks of going back to school... Shaw offers extreme discounts for students. Only paying $35/mo for this.




Yeah, SHAW has some excellent deals for students.. and they never asked for  my ID or confirmation that I was going to UofC so I got a student discount for like 3 years~


----------



## Darren

Using mobile tethering on my G4 with AT&T for the first time. Works decently enough, and lets me play Rocket League with playable ping pretty easily. In a smallish touristy town in Northeast Oklahoma and getting this pinging off a server in Texas.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> Using mobile tethering on my G4 with AT&T for the first time. Works decently enough, and lets me play Rocket League with playable ping pretty easily. In a smallish touristy town in Northeast Oklahoma and getting this pinging off a server in Texas.


RIP your data plan


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> RIP your data plan


Why? I played RL for over an hour and used a tad over 100mb.


----------



## Intel_man

Gotta love Windows 10 for it's option to enable "metered connection".


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Gotta love Windows 10 for it's option to enable "metered connection".


Steam missed the memo because it burned through 300mb download Rust in a few minutes before I caught it. Luckily we've got 28gb to burn this month.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> Why? I played RL for over an hour and used a tad over 100mb.


Just because everything on a desktop is so data intensive.  It may only use a small amount of data to game, until you find that the game download a 1GB update in the background, Windows downloaded some hotfixes, your antivirus software downloaded it's updates, Dropbox synced some files, etc.  Out of nowhere I can see that my desktop used a few gigs and I don't know why.


----------



## WeatherMan

Before I got internet in the flat I used an EE 4G 'My-Fi' Hotspot, regularly used 10's of GB per month and was forever topping up, used to get through about $120 of allowance some months for not even 30GB


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Just because everything on a desktop is so data intensive.  It may only use a small amount of data to game, until you find that the game download a 1GB update in the background, Windows downloaded some hotfixes, your antivirus software downloaded it's updates, Dropbox synced some files, etc.  Out of nowhere I can see that my desktop used a few gigs and I don't know why.


I kept an eye on it. By that logic tethering a desktop in any user case is a bad idea. Which obviously isn't true. Also this laptop is primarily just a school machine with very little on it. Office and a handful of light games for when I'm on the go.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> I kept an eye on it. By that logic tethering a desktop in any user case is a bad idea. Which obviously isn't true. Also this laptop is primarily just a school machine with very little on it. Office and a handful of light games for when I'm on the go.


If you have a very limited data plan, it is a bad idea to tether at all.  There are many times the moment you connect to WiFi, everything starts to sync and download.  With a fast LTE connection, you can download a few hundred megs in a matter of a minute or two.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> If you have a very limited data plan, it is a bad idea to tether at all.  There are many times the moment you connect to WiFi, everything starts to sync and download.  With a fast LTE connection, you can download a few hundred megs in a matter of a minute or two.





Darren said:


> Steam missed the memo because it burned through 300mb download Rust in a few minutes before I caught it. Luckily we've got *28gb to burn this month.*


----------



## silv55

Hi guys;this is my speed.


----------



## C4C

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I love my the internet at my new apartment! Fastest provider in town!






RIP to me doing anything YouTube related, and/or gaming.


----------



## Origin Saint

C4C said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I love my the internet at my new apartment! Fastest provider in town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP to me doing anything YouTube related, and/or gaming.



Try harder son, that ping isn't above 250ms yet


----------



## C4C

Origin Saint said:


> Try harder son, that ping isn't above 250ms yet



I'm about to play some CS:GO. You'll probably find me complaining in the ROL thread soon.


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I love my the internet at my new apartment! Fastest provider in town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP to me doing anything YouTube related, and/or gaming.


Is that part of the rent?  Can you get your own internet?


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> Is that part of the rent?  Can you get your own internet?



Nope. I'm paying $45 a month for it (modem/router included). CenturyLink has reached a new low 

Speeds are slightly better when my roommate isn't streaming Netflix.

Steam is downloading at 1.2 Mbps consistently.







oh yeah, I had a constant ping of 100-350 in CS:GO depending on game type. Something I'll have to get used to unfortunately.


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> Nope. I'm paying $45 a month for it (modem/router included). CenturyLink has reached a new low
> 
> Speeds are slightly better when my roommate isn't streaming Netflix.
> 
> Steam is downloading at 1.2 Mbps consistently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I had a constant ping of 100-350 in CS:GO depending on game type. Something I'll have to get used to unfortunately.


What speeds should you be getting?


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> Speeds are slightly better when my roommate isn't streaming Netflix.


Yeah that will suck it up quickly.


C4C said:


> Steam is downloading at 1.2 Mbps consistently.


9.71 /8 = 1.21375 MB/sec


----------



## Intel_man

School wifi. :notbad:


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> School wifi. :notbad:



I'm too lazy to dig up my internet connection results a few pages back that I used to get in the engineering building. Was pushing right up to 1 gigabit.

Lol engineering...


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> I'm too lazy to dig up my internet connection results a few pages back that I used to get in the engineering building. Was pushing right up to 1 gigabit.
> 
> Lol engineering...



O yeah, well try not to be too jelly :


----------



## beers

Hooray Seattle airport
Boo kind of crap speeds


----------



## Intel_man

seatac airport sucks! The main terminal looks super old.


----------



## beers

Lol the multi train thing seemed odd to me.  I can guarantee it isn't falling apart like how the Kansas city airport is


----------



## beers

Woo in flight wifi


----------



## beers

$10/mo more for double speeds = eh okay


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> $10/mo more for double speeds = eh okay


Missing that gigabit internet yet?


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Missing that gigabit internet yet?


Eh, I don't think I pirated enough shit to make it worth the difference.

Google Fiber was supposed to be wrapping up their installation in this neighborhood but they are notorious for year+ delays  

Gig upload was pretty awesome for pulling down media files from home at work though..


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Eh, I don't think I pirated enough shit to make it worth the difference.
> 
> Google Fiber was supposed to be wrapping up their installation in this neighborhood but they are notorious for year+ delays
> 
> Gig upload was pretty awesome for pulling down media files from home at work though..


Wish I had it here... I do have 2Gbps Comcast available for $300/mo lol.

I actually just signed up for Comcast's 150Mbps plan (fastest they offer here).  About time I ditch hijacking free xfinitywifi


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> I do have 2Gbps Comcast available for $300/mo lol





but doesn't that mean... you need to run super expensive gear to get above that gigabit bottleneck?


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> but doesn't that mean... you need to run super expensive gear to get above that gigabit bottleneck?


They probably know that all the gear is limited to 1Gbps so they can get away with providing 1Gbps while claiming it's twice as fast as Google Fiber and other gigabit providers, since almost no one would be able to utilize more than 1Gbps.


----------



## Intel_man

my school's computer ethernet connection.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> They probably know that all the gear is limited to 1Gbps so they can get away with providing 1Gbps while claiming it's twice as fast as Google Fiber and other gigabit providers, since almost no one would be able to utilize more than 1Gbps.


I wouldn't be surprised if they also gave some BS response when grilled such as "you get 1 Gbps down, AND 1 Gbps up!  That's 2 Gbps!"


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they also gave some BS response when grilled such as "you get 1 Gbps down, AND 1 Gbps up!  That's 2 Gbps!"


Still better than their 1Gbps cable plan, which looks to be 1Gbps down and only 35Mbps up


----------



## beers

Eat it nerds:






Set up a cellular backup on mah edgerouter on a Meraki MX64.  500 MB/month goes quick unless you shape it to 512k LAN/256k per client down


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Eat it *nerd*s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Set up a cellular backup on mah edgerouter on a Meraki MX64.  500 MB goes quick unless you shape it to 512k LAN/256k per client down *



Right...we're the nerds!!


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Right...we're the nerds!!


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


>


----------



## Geoff

Comcast upped my internet plan to 200Mbps for free a couple weeks back.  I couldn't figure out why my speed was stuck at my old download speed though... Turns out I had the Killer network management app installed for my Killer NIC that was set to 178Mbps from before my speed bump, so it was throttling my speed.  I raised it and now all is good!


----------



## Stattovic

Not sure how to show these like above, my reading in Southampton, UK are

48.57 upload - 9.47 download - I am with bt broadband.

Ping is 12 ms, not sure what that means.


----------



## Geoff

Stattovic said:


> Not sure how to show these like above, my reading in Southampton, UK are
> 
> 48.57 upload - 9.47 download - I am with bt broadband.
> 
> Ping is 12 ms, not sure what that means.


When you run the sped test, there is an option to share your results.  Copy and paste the IMG code into here.

Ping is also known as latency, and signifies the time it takes for you to send a request to the server and get a reply.  The lower, the better.  12ms is excellent for home internet.


----------



## computerpal




----------



## Origin Saint

*Finally!*





After scheduling to get 18 down on fiber vs my 6 down on copper DSL months ago for this last Monday morning, them not showing or calling,  then not showing or calling the next day, after about 20 minutes today, I now have internet I can accept.


----------



## Geoff

Origin Saint said:


> *Finally!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After scheduling to get 18 down on fiber vs my 6 down on copper DSL months ago for this last Monday morning, them not showing or calling,  then not showing or calling the next day, after about 20 minutes today, I now have internet I can accept.


No offense but that is pretty terrible for fiber.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> No offense but that is pretty terrible for fiber.


Point is it's better than copper DSL that's been here for years.  And my ONLY other options for ISPs are Hughes Net and some local satellite internet or hotspots, so this is as good as it gets, minus 24Mbps on copper DSL that would likely have the same attenuation and internet drop issues I already had.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> No offense but that is pretty terrible for fiber.


I think you underestimate how shitty our internet infrastructure is out in the Midwest, particularly in all but the largest cities. The highest speeds even capable of reaching my house from AT&T is 18mbps. Cox speeds do go up to maybe 100mbps or so at my address, but still. I live in one of the nicer suburban areas of a city with over half a million in the area and it's still shit tier internet compared to much of the USA. Meanwhile KC up the road (3 hours) is literally 10-20 times the speeds for similar prices.


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> I now have internet I can accept.


Less latency issues I take it?


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Less latency issues I take it?


So far the ping hasn't been above 45ms in SpeedTest.net, so that would be a _hell yeah_.


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


>




BAHAHAHA!


----------



## Agent Smith

Supposed to have 100 Mbps. Router doesn't seem to want to dish it out. I'll have to plug in directly to my modem and see what happens.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> Supposed to have 100 Mbps. Router doesn't seem to want to dish it out. I'll have to plug in directly to my modem and see what happens.


What router do you have?  If it can't handle 100Mbps, I'd say you need a newer one.  If you have QoS enabled though that is intensive on many consumer routers.


----------



## Agent Smith

I use a very old router that has served me well, a WRT54GL flashed with DD-WRT. I don't use Qos though. It should handle 100 Mbps fine. I'll have to look at things.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I use a very old router that has served me well, a WRT54GL flashed with DD-WRT. I don't use Qos though. It should handle 100 Mbps fine. I'll have to look at things.


It's time you upgrade past 802.11g and 10/100 LAN ports...


----------



## Agent Smith

Yeah, I do, but ATM I don't have the doe to buy the router I'd like to get. And I just want 802.11n as I don't have anything that supports AC. This is what I had in mind and I looked at flashing it to DD-WRT. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091

http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=171783&highlight=


My current router has been a work horse though! LOL


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> Yeah, I do, but ATM I don't have the doe to buy the router I'd like to get. And I just want 802.11n as I don't have anything that supports AC. This is what I had in mind and I looked at flashing it to DD-WRT.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=171783&highlight=
> 
> 
> My current router has been a work horse though! LOL


Why not go with a dedicated router and wireless access point?  You can get a Ubiquiti UniFi AC access point for $80 and a Ubiquiti Edge Router X for $50.

https://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Uni...=UTF8&qid=1482597800&sr=8-1&keywords=unifi+ac
https://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Edg...482597837&sr=8-1&keywords=ubiquiti+edgerouter


----------



## The War Wagon

_JUST _upgraded my FIOS package, and my cFos lan drivers - woot!


----------



## fmonte

Frontier is offering me an upgrade in speed fro 100 Mb/s to 150 Mb/s for an extra $10 per month. Is this worth it? Will I even notice the difference. I don't do anything elaborate just general internet surfing and streaming you tube videos and other sporting events. Thank you in advance.


----------



## beers

fmonte said:


> Is this worth it? Will I even notice the difference.


Do you find yourself frustrated with transfers 'only' around 12 MB/sec instead of around 18 MB/sec?

Otherwise no real difference.


----------



## Geoff

fmonte said:


> Frontier is offering me an upgrade in speed fro 100 Mb/s to 150 Mb/s for an extra $10 per month. Is this worth it? Will I even notice the difference. I don't do anything elaborate just general internet surfing and streaming you tube videos and other sporting events. Thank you in advance.


In your case, no.


----------



## YourDigitalJester

56.43 Download, 64,24 Upload


----------



## Agent Smith

I can't wait for my town to finally get off their ass and impliment what was voted on for city-wide Internet and add some competition to Comcast. Then I might be able to have a higher upload speed.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just arrived in 2006


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Just arrived in 2006


That's a "D" connection.


----------



## timekiller89

Around three weeks ago we upgraded to BT Infinity 2 package and the speeds went from around 50 down/8 up to 72 down/17 up.


----------



## WeatherMan

Geoff said:


> That's a "D" connection.



Yeah I know lol, I was stating that the connection I have today would of been a really good line in 2006, but not anymore!

My other connection is about 50/14, but I can't run a test at the mo, downloading steam games

Will get a pic later to post


----------



## Deadpool

Meh...


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Deadpool

Laquer Head said:


> View attachment 8089



Hahaha I didn't actually send it...


----------



## beers

Downgraded to the ole 50/5 plan from TWC for $30/mo

Trying to get my ryzen fund utilized before knee surgery bills amass


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Downgraded to the ole 50/5 plan from TWC for $30/mo
> 
> Trying to get my ryzen fund utilized before *knee surgery* bills amass


On your knees praying for Ryzen....


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> On your knees *to pay for* Ryzen....



FTFY


----------



## Deadpool

Origin Saint said:


> FTFY



You could have said paying. Would have been funnier


----------



## Briter




----------



## Renzore101

Paying for 60/5 

Edit: This is the speed on VPN, off VPN I get close to 60 down.


----------



## Laquer Head

Renzore101 said:


> View attachment 8135
> 
> Paying for 60/5


LOL... SPAM the shit outta that SUBMIT button.,..


----------



## beers

Renzore101 said:


> Edit: This is the speed on VPN, off VPN I get close to 60 down.


What VPN do you use?  I can peg out very close to 60/5 numbers through a $1/mo VPS


----------



## Renzore101

beers said:


> What VPN do you use?  I can peg out very close to 60/5 numbers through a $1/mo VPS


Currently I am using Private internet access VPN. I have the client installed on my machine however I am not running default settings. On the PIA website they recommend using the PIA client software along with default settings, however I am using OpenVPN with TCP port 502 instead of the default UDP 1198. I am thinking it may be time to look into another VPN solution. I also am thinking that I need to flash a router with DD-WRT to get the most out of my VPN performance, i've just been waiting to do this until I pick up a second asus RT-n66 because I don't want to brick my only way out to the interwebs lol.


----------



## beers

Ah you probably want to run the tunnel over UDP mode.  TCP on top of TCP generally makes it crappy.  The TCP inside of the tunnel can do its own retransmits etc.

I actually get higher numbers out of the VPN, which is amusing.

VPN:




Non-VPN:


----------



## Renzore101

The problem is when I use the default setting: UDP 1198, the VPN crashes EVERY time after about 10 minutes. My theory on this is that some appliance on ISP side is causing the UDP session to break somewhere. That's part of the reason I switched to this configuration. TCP 502 seems more stable at this point. I may have to test out some other UDP ports. That's really strange that you get higher numbers on VPN, i'll have to wrap my head around that one lol


----------



## Origin Saint

Forgot to show off my smexy new internet at my apartment


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> Forgot to show off my smexy new internet at my apartment


Looked smexy until spectrum 

Probably still beats the crap out of that old erratic one you were using


----------



## HackSpoon




----------



## HackSpoon

My high schools internet.


----------



## beers

Swapped over to boost Mobile's unlimited plan


----------



## Virssagòn

General student network on my residence.


----------



## Geoff

Just upgraded to Comcast's gigabit service


----------



## Intel_man

What's with that upload being so low?


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> What's with that upload being so low?


It's cable, not fiber.


----------



## Geoff

Got even faster speeds this morning!


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> View attachment 8372 Got even faster speeds this morning!


Damn son.  Our cable guy gets here 3-5 so I should have some similar numbers


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> What's with that upload being so low?


Roger "Gigabit" service is like 800-900down and 50 up...lol


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> Roger "Gigabit" service is like 800-900down and 50 up...lol


Probably also using cable, right?  Cable companies allocate more channels for downstream than upstream since it's much more heavily utilized.  No point giving people slower downloads for faster uploads.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> *Probably also using cable, right?*  Cable companies allocate more channels for downstream than upstream since it's much more heavily utilized.  No point giving people slower downloads for faster uploads.



Yup, cable!


----------



## Intel_man

I wish Shaw wasn't so lame and offered gigabit.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I wish Shaw wasn't so lame and offered gigabit.


Bite me.


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn that's fast 

This is all I can manage




Maybe in 2019 I will get a 10Mb/s connection


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> Damn that's fast
> 
> This is all I can manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in 2019 I will get a 10Mb/s connection


How do they not have cable or fiber there?


----------



## WeatherMan

We do lol it's just I'm expected to be out of this place by the end of the year so don't want to be tied into an expensive 18/24 month contract, that's why I've gone with the cheapest option with dreadful speeds

The max package I can get here on offer right now is 300Mb/s for $62/month


----------



## beers

Here's some wifi testing over the comcast gateway on 802.11ac


----------



## beers

WeatherMan said:


> 'm expected to be out of this place by the end of the year so don't want to be tied into an expensive 18/24 month contract,


If the isp can't provide service in the new area then they terminate the contract.  Had a similar contract with att and moved, they just cancelled service and billing.

It's a bit different than "hey I don't want service anymore"


----------



## Intel_man

Wished my upload was faster... but my ISP sucks for upload.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Here's some wifi testing over the *comcast gateway* on 802.11ac



Wut


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Wut


Hey it was free.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Hey it was free.


So... lol.  I would PAY to not have to deal with Comcast's crap modem/WiFi gateway.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> So... lol.  I would PAY to not have to deal with Comcast's crap modem/WiFi gateway.


I don't have any AC APs 

Once I get my crap moved over on Sunday I'll move it over to the ole edgerouter and 2504 WLC setup


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> I don't have any AC APs
> 
> Once I get my crap moved over on Sunday I'll move it over to the ole edgerouter and 2504 WLC setup


Surprised you don't have any UniFi AC-Lite's


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Surprised you don't have any UniFi AC-Lite's


Tempted to go for one of the wave2 ones, might just pick up a Cisco 3702i to tie into the controller.


----------



## DJboutit

I have been with Comcast for like 8 or 9 years now and upload speed has only been upgraded once download upgraded 5 to 7 times.


----------



## Geoff

DJboutit said:


> I have been with Comcast for like 8 or 9 years now and upload speed has only been upgraded once download upgraded 5 to 7 times.


Yeah, their 105 plan used to get about 25Mbps up, then when they bumped it to 150 they downgraded the upload to like 15.


----------



## DJboutit

Geoff said:


> Yeah, their 105 plan used to get about 25Mbps up, then when they bumped it to 150 they downgraded the upload to like 15.



I have heard people with other isps get like 25mbps to 30mpbs down with 250mbps to 300mbps.  I would say Comcast might have the worst upload speed of the 4 to 6 major isps.


----------



## Calin

Changed my ISP because I felt that the old one was mistreating me and the speeds are much much better.


----------



## Darren

Watch out kids, we're stepping up our game.

Package is supposedly 25 down and I'm guessing 2 up, unsure what the up is technically. Pulling this.





It's better!


----------



## Intel_man

I'm getting mine upgraded to 150/15 soon. Whenever the modem shows up...


----------



## beers

'Rented' a Meraki MR84 from work for the weekend   

Wish I had a better wireless NIC to test against it though..


----------



## aldan

Intel_man said:


> I'm getting mine upgraded to 150/15 soon. Whenever the modem shows up...


that from shaw?ive had it for a while now and it is all i need.


----------



## Intel_man

aldan said:


> that from shaw?ive had it for a while now and it is all i need.


Yea, it's from shaw. Their student deal came back out so I enrolled into it. Can't argue with that speed for $50/month


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> 'Rented' a Meraki MR84 from work for the weekend
> 
> Wish I had a better wireless NIC to test against it though..



Now you need a switch to provide more than 1Gbps.  Since Comcast tends to overprovision by 20% or so, I wonder if you bonded 2 of the 4 NIC's on the modem (which my MB8600 supports), if you'd actually get closer to 1.2Gbps.


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Now you need a switch to provide more than 1Gbps.  Since Comcast tends to overprovision by 20% or so, I wonder if you bonded 2 of the 4 NIC's on the modem (which my MB8600 supports), if you'd actually get closer to 1.2Gbps.


Hah.  It'd be nice if the edgrouter offloaded LACP but no dice.  I don't really have anything that can do that while doing NAT at line rate.  

Was hoping for some DOCSIS3.1 modems with a SFP+ cage but I guess it will be a while.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Hah.  It'd be nice if the edgrouter offloaded LACP but no dice.  I don't really have anything that can do that while doing NAT at line rate.
> 
> Was hoping for some DOCSIS3.1 modems with a SFP+ cage but I guess it will be a while.


I'd be just fine with a multi rate ethernet port.  Even 2.5Gbps would be awesome!


----------



## Jace berry

Att dsl in stanford,ky,USA and I pay 55$/mo great deal still waiting on cable


----------



## Agent Smith

God. That is third world shit hole speed right there.


----------



## dgrevillius

Spectrum.


----------



## C4C

CenturyLink - included in my rent, still sucks like my apartment last year. 

My NETGEAR R7000 is still holding up which is nice.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> CenturyLink - included in my rent, still sucks like my apartment last year.


How do you exist with that?

Most included ISPs in rent are pretty garbage, do they share that with the rest of the unit or do you at least get your own line?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> How do you exist with that?
> 
> Most included ISPs in rent are pretty garbage, do they share that with the rest of the unit or do you at least get your own line?


I'd fade out of existence ala Marty McFly at 10mbps.


----------



## Origin Saint

Free upgrade from 100mbps at "no cost"


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Free upgrade from 100mbps at "no cost"


----------



## AnimeTech

Darren said:


>


Have you  met up with @Origin Saint ?  

No link as i'm at uni but ive tested it: 200mbps down and 12mbps up get close enough but am at uni where i get 20 both down and up


----------



## Darren

AnimeTech said:


> Have you  met up with @Origin Saint ?
> 
> No link as i'm at uni but ive tested it: 200mbps down and 12mbps up get close enough but am at uni where i get 20 both down and up


Nope but we're pretty good friends lol


----------



## AnimeTech

Darren said:


> Nope but we're pretty good friends lol


Do you plan to? You live in the same area!!! How close do you live?


----------



## beers

AnimeTech said:


> You live in the same area!!! How close do you live?


The question contradicts the statement behind it.

We all just like to make fun of @Darren 's poor excuse for a WAN connection.


----------



## AnimeTech

Calin said:


> Changed my ISP because I felt that the old one was mistreating me and the speeds are much much better.


How did you get such a fast upload speed especially? Proper FTTH ?


----------



## AnimeTech

beers said:


> The question contradicts the statement behind it.
> 
> We all just like to make fun of @Darren 's poor excuse for a WAN connection.


Damn we somehow managed to post at the same time LOL. Jinxed it 

WAN? Um, pretty sure this is to do with fibre optic/coaxial cables with high speed internet..

And um not really, idk how big the area is. I mean do you live within walking distance? Would be a pretty darn coincidence if you did


----------



## beers

AnimeTech said:


> WAN? Um, pretty sure this is to do with fibre optic/coaxial cables with high speed internet..


What's your definition of WAN?  The Internet is a WAN.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wide_area_network


----------



## Origin Saint

AnimeTech said:


> And um not really, idk how big the area is. I mean do you live within walking distance? Would be a pretty darn coincidence if you did


I dunno when the last time I walked 782 miles was, but I can promise I can't in my current physical state...


----------



## AnimeTech

beers said:


> What's your definition of WAN?  The Internet is a WAN.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wide_area_network



Oh yeah i know it's a wide area network. But my mind was messing with me and i was thinking LAN sorry


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> I dunno when the last time I walked 782 miles was, but I can promise I can't in my current physical state...


I think the song said that you'd walk 500 miles, but not 782.


----------



## AnimeTech

beers said:


> I think the song said that you'd walk 500 miles, but not 782.


Yo my beer, what song is that you speak of?


----------



## Calin

AnimeTech said:


> How did you get such a fast upload speed especially? Proper FTTH ?


Yeah, and the advantage of living in Romania, a "third world" country. 10$/month


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> Yeah, and the advantage of living in Romania, a "third world" country. 10$/month


You seem to like to tout this false logic argument.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> You seem to like to tout this false logic argument.


I do.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> I do.


Why?  It's proportionally more expensive for the average Romanian to pay 39 leu than an average American paying $70/mo.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> Why? It's proportionally more expensive for the average Romanian to pay 39 leu than an average American paying $70/mo.


I doubt it. 70$ would be 264 lei. I know that Americans are way richer but still...


----------



## beers

Wooooooooshhhhh


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Wooooooooshhhhh


If he understood the concept of Income vs Expense, then he probably wouldn't be mining bitcoin and just flat out askinghis parents to just increase his allowance and proceed to explain to them that by doing so, they're actually saving money.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> he probably wouldn't be mining bitcoin and just flat out askinghis parents to just increase his allowance and proceed to explain to them that by doing so, they're actually saving money.


Well last month I made 250$ by mining so that's more than the entire power bill. I'll calculate how much power my rigs use and pay for that myself with the money I made from mining.


----------



## Intel_man

Tell me when you break even after considering the cost of the computer with the factored in inflation cost plus the value of the computer after depreciation  at the end of it's life cycle.


----------



## Agent Smith

https://speedof.me/show.php?img=180311072605-157.png

Wish my upload was faster.


----------



## AnimeTech

Agent Smith said:


> https://speedof.me/show.php?img=180311072605-157.png
> 
> Wish my upload was faster.


Don't you mean your download speed is faster? That's normal


----------



## Agent Smith

No, I said I want my upload speed higher. What part don't you understand? I need upload speed to use my FTP client for my websites.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> https://speedof.me/show.php?img=180311072605-157.png
> 
> Wish my upload was faster.


God. That is third world shit hole speed right there.


----------



## OmniDyne

Cox has improved quite a bit the last 8 years.


----------



## AnimeTech

Agent Smith said:


> No, I said I want my upload speed higher. What part don't you understand? I need upload speed to use my FTP client for my websites.


Didn't see the word wish, whoops


----------



## beers

Over wifi.  The nanoHD AP finally has DFS support to move me out of neighbor congestion >:O


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Over wifi.  The nanoHD AP finally has DFS support to move me out of neighbor congestion >:O


Psh. Should use Ethernet, everyone knows WiFi sucks.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Psh. Should use Ethernet, everyone knows WiFi sucks.


I saturate gigabit with my WIFI connection.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> I saturate gigabit with my WIFI connection.


What kind of chit do you have son?  I am still rolling this 2x2 wave1 NIC integrated on the Crosshair VI


----------



## Intel_man

4x4 NitroQAM Asus PCE-AC88 and is connected to the RT-AC88U. The router says my TX and RX rate to my NIC is usually 1700 to 1900.

I saturate that gigabit connection to my NAS.


----------



## beers

Ah nice I was looking at getting the ac-88 I assume your experience is positive from what you described


----------



## Intel_man

It's pretty ballin for sure. Just that nothing else really uses those speeds. But if you get the AC-68, sometimes those dip below the gigabit speeds which is a bummer.

The RT-AC88U is pretty sweet though. It's got 8 gigabit ports at the back.


----------



## The VCR King

My (public high school's) internet:





Meanwhile 15mbps is the highest available at my house...


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> My (public high school's) internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile 15mbps is the highest available at my house...



I haven't been in public schooling for 4 years now but those speeds seem pretty good for just a high school, IIRC I would pull somewhere in the 100's and upload wasn't even close to that.

Hell that's faster than what I have at work


----------



## _Kyle_

My schools internet... kinda sucks... Gonna have to try this when nobody is using it though.....


----------



## beers

How do you live?


----------



## _Kyle_

beers said:


> How do you live?


Lol. That was my schools internet.... I'm in lunch at the moment. Not sure how fast my stuff is, just got new Wifi at home.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> Lol. That was my schools internet.... I'm in lunch at the moment. Not sure how fast my stuff is, just got new Wifi at home.


You have lunch at 10:20AM? Jeez


----------



## beers

Deerling7 said:


> Lol. That was my schools internet.... I'm in lunch at the moment. Not sure how fast my stuff is, just got new Wifi at home.


Propose that your school fires your IT staff


----------



## _Kyle_

Darren said:


> You have lunch at 10:20AM? Jeez


Yeah, I have so many people in my school they have three periods, I have the first one... -_-

I usually just pack a lunch and eat it during my Study hall at 1:30


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> Yeah, I have so many people in my school they have three periods, I have the first one... -_-
> 
> I usually just pack a lunch and eat it during my Study hall at 1:30


Yeah most schools do but even then our first one was at 11:15ish. 

Crap internet, unliveable eating conditions. Yikes.


----------



## _Kyle_

Darren said:


> Yeah most schools do but even then our first one was at 11:15ish.
> 
> Crap internet, unliveable eating conditions. Yikes.


It's a good school. At least it isn't IPS (Indiana Public Schools). The school isn't broke, but it doesn't exactly have extra spending money. Pretty sure we have a 4 star rating or something...


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> It's a good school. At least it isn't IPS (Indiana Public Schools). The school isn't broke, but it doesn't exactly have extra spending money. Pretty sure we have a 4 star rating or something...


I jest.  If it was lunch on school WiFi pretty good chance it was slammed, and public schools never could figure out that starting school for a bunch of teenagers at the crack of dawn wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Agent Smith

I guess Comcast upgraded me to a Gig, but I foolishly wired up the house with only 100 MbPS. LOL! So now I have to redo all of my ethernet cables just to be able to take advantage of Gig speeds. However, I really don't need it. 100 MbPS is fine. But I love my new upload speed. It's 1.5 MBPS rather than what I had for years which was about 600 KBPS. I notice now I can upload things to my Box account and FTP a lot faster.



beers said:


> How do you live?




On the edge?


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> But I love my new upload speed. It's 1.5 MBPS


Isn't the gig package supposed to have 35-40 up?



Agent Smith said:


> I foolishly wired up the house with only 100 MbPS


How long are your runs?  Most vaguely recent standard Cat5 can meet Cat5e specs.  Terminations are usually a much larger culprit for not being able to negotiate at gig.


----------



## johnb35

Agent Smith said:


> It's 1.5 MBPS rather than what I had for years which was about 600 KBPS.


Something wrong with that picture.


----------



## beers

John when are you upgrading to gig? 

Chicago is like the Comcast primary market!


----------



## johnb35

When you pay for it


----------



## Agent Smith

johnb35 said:


> Something wrong with that picture.



I said my upload was 1.5 MBPS. Not MbPS. Yours is the same as mine.. 8 bits in a byte, yo!

Did you not get a letter from Comcast saying you should get a new modem?



beers said:


> Isn't the gig package supposed to have 35-40 up?
> 
> 
> How long are your runs?  Most vaguely recent standard Cat5 can meet Cat5e specs.  Terminations are usually a much larger culprit for not being able to negotiate at gig.




I only used two pairs, man. Not four.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> I only used two pairs, man. Not four.


If you're running new cable why would you ever do this?


----------



## johnb35

Agent Smith said:


> Did you not get a letter from Comcast saying you should get a new modem?


Is this better?





For some reason I get better speed on wireless then wired.  Probably change my ethernet cable and see what happens.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> For some reason I get better speed on wireless then wired. Probably change my ethernet cable and see what happens.


What router do you have?  Does it only have 100m LAN interfaces but faster wifi?


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> If you're running new cable why would you ever do this?




I'm not using new cables. I ran ethernet myself and crimped the connectors. I only wired up the cables for 100 MbPS. Not Gig speed. So it's just four wires not eight.


----------



## johnb35

beers said:


> What router do you have?  Does it only have 100m LAN interfaces but faster wifi?


AC66U Gigabit ports.  I think its my ethernet cable as other pc's get the faster speed.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> I'm not using new cables. I ran ethernet myself and crimped the connectors. I only wired up the cables for 100 MbPS. Not Gig speed. So it's just four wires not eight.


Holy shit dude take some context.  'i ran ethernet' is new cable at the time you ran it.  Even back then it was a stupid idea.

If you want a quick fix just re-combine/reterminate both ends of a run you split off and use a gig switch.


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> off and use a gig switch.




Why would I use a gig switch when my router is gig capable?


----------



## Agent Smith

johnb35 said:


> Is this better?




No. LOL I got a letter from Comcast for a speed upgrade and it's Gig. That is just 100 MbPS. It may just be where you live though.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> Why would I use a gig switch when my router is gig capable?


Not sure if you are trolling or just really stupid.


----------



## OmniDyne

beers said:


> Not sure if you are trolling or just really stupid.



Jesus lmao


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Not sure if you are trolling or just really stupid.


I'm pretty confident in saying it's the latter


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> Not sure if you are trolling or just really stupid.




No, I honestly don't know WTF you're talking about. I have a router that has the capability to handle gig speed. All I need to do is rewire my ethernet cable throughout the house and I'll be good to go. Why in fruits name would I add a switch to the mix?


----------



## Darren

Agent Smith said:


> No, I honestly don't know WTF you're talking about. I have a router that has the capability to handle gig speed. All I need to do is rewire my ethernet cable throughout the house and I'll be good to go. Why in fruits name would I add a switch to the mix?


I think he's saying instead of rewiring the whole house for gig just do one of them which goes to a gig switch then run everything from the switch as it's likely closer than your router.

Could be wrong, but that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## beers

I was under the assumption you split off a single cable into multiple 10/100 runs as that's really the only reason to intentionally terminate 4 of the 8 wires.  The easiest fix in that scenario is to re-combine the single cable split and use a switch to forward frames from multiple hosts.


----------



## Agent Smith

Let me explain this very carefully.

I have a house.

I have multiple rooms in said house.

Most rooms have its own dedicated ethernet cable run.

Each ethernet cable run goes to one of four LAN connectors on the back of the router. I use all four LAN connectors in the router.

The router is Gig capable.

There is no "one line" or anything that complicates this.

The only thing I did that I need to fix is that each ethernet cable from each room is only using 4 individual wires, not all 8. You know, those little colored wires that you can see in a termination? Yeah... Just 4 of those means you only have 100 MbPS, and that's exactly what I have currently. I did not terminate all 8 individual wires for Gig speed. So now I have to cut off the cables and reterminate them with all 8 wires in each RJ45 connector.

Does this make sense? Perhaps you looked at my use of the words wire and ethernaet cable wrong.


See this diagram here and all 8 wires? https://imgur.com/1cdjN7E

You should have known what I was talking about long ago when I mentioned 4 wires and 8 wires.


----------



## Agent Smith

Agent Smith said:


> I'm not using new cables. I ran ethernet myself and crimped the connectors. I only wired up the cables for 100 MbPS. Not Gig speed. So it's just four wires not eight.




Does this not make sense?


----------



## beers

Nice.  I am more familiar with networking technologies than you'll ever be, I just can't wrap my head around why you would install something so effing retarded when it would have taken the same amount of time to do it properly.


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> I just can't wrap my head around why you would install something so effing retarded when it would have taken the same amount of time to do it properly.




LOL! I just never thought I'd have Gig speed one day and due to to HELL! with my color blindness I just used 4 wires instead of monkeying around with trying to get all 8 aligned in a PITA of a RJ45 connector. Bad enough I had to reterminate one ethernaet cable a few times because it wasn't working right. 

I may not get the new modem required for Gig right now though. I don't even need that kinda of speed. Sure, I could reterminate everything and brag my ass off here I guess.  But I'm happy with 100 MbPS atm.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> Sure, I could reterminate everything and brag my ass off here I guess.


Unless you rewire your whole house to be 10Gb capable, I don't think you can brag about anything.


----------



## Agent Smith

Intel_man said:


> Unless you rewire your whole house to be 10Gb capable, I don't think you can brag about anything.




And what kind of cable would I need for that?  LMAO!


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> Bad enough I had to reterminate one ethernaet cable a few times because it wasn't working right.


That sounds more like a user problem than a tool problem.


Agent Smith said:


> I could reterminate everything and brag my ass off here I guess


Gigabit over UTP was standardized almost 20 years ago, you might as well brag about a Pentium 3 while you're at it.


----------



## Agent Smith

I can use vague terms as well...

I use my 100 MbPS to fly my F22 Raptor at Mach 2.35 at 1500 MPH ground speed with a Yellowstone One SID out of KDEN with a transition to HANKI on my way on J148 to KORD. 


And I'll have you know my Pentium 3 that uses my 100 MbPS connection to Pornhub works wonders with the projector aimed at the ceiling. HAHA


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> That sounds more like a user problem than a tool problem.


Not unless the user is a tool. 


Agent Smith said:


> I can use vague terms as well...
> 
> I use my 100 MbPS to fly my F22 Raptor at Mach 2.35 at 1500 MPH ground speed with a Yellowstone One SID out of KDEN with a transition to HANKI on my way on J148 to KORD.
> 
> 
> And I'll have you know my Pentium 3 that uses my 100 MbPS connection to Pornhub works wonders with the projector aimed at the ceiling. HAHA


what are you even on about?


----------



## Agent Smith

Intel_man said:


> what are you even on about?




"Gigabit over UTP was standardized almost 20 years ago..."



WTH is UTP? And why would I care when most people don't have Gig speed. I'm not a networking engineer. I don't know what the hell UTP is. He talks like I know about networking protocols.

I know UTM. Universal Transverse Mercator.



beers said:


> The easiest fix in that scenario is to re-combine the single cable split and use a switch to forward frames from multiple hosts.




What does that even mean? Forward frames? Yeah, I'm sure everyone knows how to forward frames.


----------



## johnb35

Agent Smith said:


> "Gigabit over UTP was standardized almost 20 years ago..."
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is UTP? And why would I care when most people don't have Gig speed. I'm not a networking engineer. I don't know what the hell UTP is. He talks like I know about networking protocols.
> 
> I know UTM. Universal Transverse Mercator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean? Forward frames? Yeah, I'm sure everyone knows how to forward frames.



UTP is unshielded twisted pair.   And I have got to say this.  You have your own forum and you don't even know how to properly quote 2 or more members using a single post? I'll give you hint, try clicking on the reply on each post or highlighting what you want to reply to from each member.  I've been merging all your double posts lately.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> WTH is UTP?


So you ran your own UTP cabling and still don't know what UTP is.  Classic.



Agent Smith said:


> I'm sure everyone knows how to forward frames.


Not everyone is as challenged as you are.

Since you are unable to operate simple things like Google, I'll help you out with this one:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_frame

If you hover your mouse over the blue text above and click your mouse button, a website explaining it will pop up on your screen.  It's really very amazing.  Let me know if you need further instructions and I'll be happy to assist.


----------



## Agent Smith

johnb35 said:


> I've been merging all your double posts lately.




And here I always thought it was Punk. 

Yeah, I have my own forum and it's a lot better than Xenforo, and I can give two shits if someone uses two pages to respond. I do have a feature I just added that acts like Xenforo that allows you to quote text by highlighting it. 

This is the only forum I have ever been a member of where an Admin feels the need to combine my posts. Truly asinine.


----------



## _Kyle_

This is my at home WiFi, just got it a month ago.


----------



## beers

Are you using the 2.4G band?  That looks, bad.


----------



## _Kyle_

beers said:


> Are you using the 2.4G band?  That looks, bad.


I dunno. Don't see a option to connect to 5.0 band. Used to have Comcast which was godspeed but switched to AT&T because bills starting getting to high.

Also, they connected the WiFi to a router they brought, not my nice one I already have.


----------



## johnb35

Deerling7 said:


> Also, they connected the WiFi to a router they brought, not my nice one I already have.


You can attach your own router to get the dual band if theirs doesn't.  What model router did they use?


----------



## _Kyle_

johnb35 said:


> You can attach your own router to get the dual band if theirs doesn't.  What model router did they use?


I'm not sure, it's unbranded, except for the AT&T logo. But I'll try that out.


----------



## Agent Smith

If you attach a router to the modem you'll need ton use bridging mode in the modem which means you need to log into the modem. 

I had to do this with my modem to use my router with it.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> If you attach a router to the modem you'll need ton use bridging mode in the modem which means you need to log into the modem.
> 
> I had to do this with my modem to use my router with it.


That's the preferred way yes. If the modem doesn't allow for bridging, he can pursue the IP Passthrough method if AT&T allows for a 2nd IP to be assigned to his address. Only downside with IP Passthrough is you'll run into NAT issues when trying to open specific ports. Running your router as an AP is the last option if you don't want to use the modem's wifi.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> I'm not sure, it's unbranded, except for the AT&T logo. But I'll try that out.


There's going to be a model on it somewhere and you should be able to track down some documentation. In my experience the AP's that AT&T provides are actually decent. I wish our 5GHz channel had better range but they but it in the basement for some stupid reason.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> I wish our 5GHz channel had better range but they but it in the basement for some stupid reason.


There's not much you can do with that. The 5GHz band isn't great at penetrating walls and there are limits the strength routers can transmit signals so most routers are roughly the same in its range. 2.4Ghz sucks on AC because it can't handle the bandwidth AC can provide.


----------



## Agent Smith

I didn't think AC had 2.4 GHz. I thought AC was 5 GHz only.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> I didn't think AC had 2.4 GHz. I thought AC was 5 GHz only.


1024-QAM can push 2.4ghz to 1000Mbps which is only achievable through AC routers because 1024-QAM only exists on AC routers.


----------



## Twiki

I do ok.


----------



## C4C

Landlord finally switched us from CenturyLink to the local company (which uses Verizon haha).. Much better speeds..


----------



## OmniDyne

C4C said:


> Landlord finally switched us from CenturyLink to the local company (which uses Verizon haha).. Much better speeds..



Hey! You're at 2010 speeds now! I kid, I kid ha.


----------



## Origin Saint

Finally getting the 200+ Spectrum upgraded me to free of charge


----------



## Twiki

LOL we're matched!


----------



## STHOM

Meh. I hate AT&T.


----------



## johnb35

Comcast is having a major outage today and for some reason my speed has increased.



 

I'm sure it won't last long


----------



## Agent Smith

For some reason E-mail protocol doesn't work with Comcast here. I've tried two computers.


----------



## johnb35

Comcast email works just fine with our forum.


----------



## Agent Smith

When  I said "here", I meant at my home.


----------



## Twiki

oh, ok.


----------



## Grantapus

I have 7 MBPs.....

and 2 MBPs upload....just kill me


----------



## Darren

Is it hooked to your WiFi or running off 4G?





Not bad. Paying for 100 down and 10 up at $49.99 a month. Download usually over delivers, particularly in short bursts I'll pull nearly 200mbps.


----------



## Intel_man

Craving said:


> iPhone 5s, supports 802.11a but not ac


802.11a is ancient. 802.11ac came out at the same time as the iPhone 5s, so it wasn't available during its development phase.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Virssagòn

Today, my student residence got an upgrade today...


----------



## Darren

Virssagòn said:


> Today, my student residence got an upgrade today...



I thought u ded.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I thought u ded.


----------



## Agent Smith

802.11n with my VPN.


----------



## Intel_man

Lol 802.11n...


----------



## Agent Smith

LOL um... LOL it works and I have no reason for shit AC that can't penetrate walls. I will in fact never go with AC, EVER!

Besides. My use for WIFI is only for my laptop, Echo Dot and smart phone.

Speed without the VPN is about the same. I think my phone is faster. The WIFI adapter I'm using is at least 10 years old.







I'd test my phone, but speedtest.com wants me to install their stupid App and I'm not doing that. Pretty damn sure the phone is faster since in the router it says like 100+ MbPS. My ISP gives me 100 MbPS right now, but I can upgrade to a higher speed with a new modem. But I need to rewire my house to take advantage of it and at 12.5 MBPS I'm happy with what I got already. I often download 25 MB files in 1 second.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> LOL um... LOL it works and I have no reason for shit AC that can't penetrate walls


You're mistaken for AD. AD is the one that can't penetrate walls.

N on the 5.0ghz band is about as effective at penetrating walls is AC is on the 5.0ghz band. Theoretically, beamforming on AC should provide you with better coverage. 


Agent Smith said:


> My ISP gives me 100 MbPS right now, but I can upgrade to a higher speed with a new modem. But I need to rewire my house to take advantage of it


Sure looks like your N router is struggling to hit 100 mbps. My AC connection through a floor is beyond gigabit and I saturate my NAS's gigabit connection when I pull large files through.


----------



## Darren

I wouldn't really call 40mbps when you're paying for 100 "working".


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> LOL um... LOL it works and I have no reason for shit AC that can't penetrate walls. I will in fact never go with AC, EVER!


40 mbps is pretty awesome, good on you for clinging onto a 10 year old standard.  You also might want to specify 2.4 GHz N instead of 5 GHz N so we know you haven't gone soft.

I will enjoy my single AP for the entire house at 500 mbps in the interim.


----------



## Agent Smith

I get full 100 MbPs with my computers plugged into the ethernet cable. With WIFI it makes sense I have slower speed. Like I said, this is an old WIFI USB adapter I have attached to my laptop. I'm only using it since the built-in WIFI card drops every couple of hours. And like I said, I know my phone takes full advantage of my ISP's speed I have.

I don't use 5 GHz, I use 2.4 GHz in 802.11n. You can use either or. AC as far as I'm aware is 5 GHz only and 5 GHz bounces off walls. As it stands now, my router is downstairs and I can get a signal all over the house even upstairs and outside on the patio. I'm happy with what I have so no need to try and push me to something else. If you don't like it tough shit.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> I get full 100 MbPs with my computers plugged into the ethernet cable.


Sick dude, 100base-TX was standardized in 1995, it's nice to see someone still willing to represent what's just about old enough to be a vintage car.


Agent Smith said:


> 5 GHz bounces off walls.


You can do things like a wireless site survey to analyze the wireless propagation of your specific environment, but hey don't let me get in the way of your sensationalized crackpot theories.


Agent Smith said:


> If you don't like it tough shit.


A bit self conscious or something?  Nobody gives two shits about your network, other than that it is entertainment value.

Keep being you bro.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> 5 GHz bounces off walls


So does 2.4ghz. 5Ghz just does it a bit more, but to say it bounces off walls like that's all it does and not penetrate walls is false. As your lord and savior would say, Fake News. 


Agent Smith said:


> AC as far as I'm aware is 5 GHz only


Yes, but the additional technologies behind AC gets leaked over into 2.4Ghz. Which is why you see routers with 4x4 antennas using NitroQAM technology capable of rating their 2.4ghz band at 1gbps.


----------



## Agent Smith

I don't need AC once again. And I can get Gig speed with an updated modem. Don't need it, don't care. Just like how my SSD is fast enough. Don't need RAID or M.2. Fast enough.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> Don't need it, don't care


Why you flapping those lips if you don't care?

It's just amusing since someone can spend twenty bucks at Best buy and outclass your shit.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> Don't need RAID or M.2.


Goes to show how much you know about harddrives/solid state drives. You're comparing apples to oranges with that statement.


----------



## Agent Smith

Intel_man said:


> Goes to show how much you know about harddrives/solid state drives. You're comparing apples to oranges with that statement.




People often state IDE in replace of PATA which is still the IDE specification. I say m.2 in replace of NVMe. 

Once again, don't care.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> Once again, don't care.


You cared enough to make an invalid analogy, at least you can be honest with yourself.

M.2 also facilitates SATA and is not exclusive to NVMe.


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> M.2 also facilitates SATA and is not exclusive to NVMe.




Lets just take solace in the fact they both look alike, and I can give two shits less as I don't need either.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> Lets just take solace in the fact they both look alike, and I can give two shits less as I don't need either.


So a form factor looks similar to a bus interface? You don't need either but your spec in your sig says otherwise? 

When are you going to stop posting nonsense?


----------



## Intel_man

ISP recently got DOCSIS 3.1 running, so I switched to their 300/20 plan.


----------



## Agent Smith

Ethernet.







With VPN using XOR and TCP port 443.


----------



## Agent Smith

Intel_man said:


> ISP recently got DOCSIS 3.1 running, so I switched to their 300/20 plan.




I should have the same speed with a modem upgrade.


----------



## Intel_man

Agent Smith said:


> I should have the same speed with a modem upgrade.


I'm getting those speeds through WiFi. Bet you upgrading your modem won't give you those speeds.


----------



## spitviper

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7605722598.png

I think its about time to move. This is the fastest available to me.


----------



## johnb35

spitviper said:


> I think its about time to move. This is the fastest available to me.


Yeah, I think its time.  BTW, welcome back long time member.


----------



## beers

spitviper said:


> I think its about time to move. This is the fastest available to me.


I used to manage some business class CenturyLink circuits for ARS in Winter Park, they were always a POS and the rate was significantly more expensive than other areas.

Kind of surprising given the proximity to Orlando.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> I used to manage some business class CenturyLink circuits for ARS in Winter Park, they were always a POS and the rate was significantly more expensive than other areas.
> 
> Kind of surprising given the proximity to Orlando.


Doesn't look like they'll improve their service when the FCC thinks competition only requires one ISP in the area.


----------



## Agent Smith

spitviper said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7605722598.png
> 
> I think its about time to move. This is the fastest available to me.




Wow! I hope no one kicks you off the modem when they make a phone call! 



beers said:


> I used to manage some business class CenturyLink circuits for ARS in Winter Park, they were always a POS and the rate was significantly more expensive than other areas.
> 
> Kind of surprising given the proximity to Orlando.










Notice the map even has Lake Obiwankenobi?


----------



## Intel_man

Got a free bump in download speed by ISP starting today.


----------



## Stattovic




----------



## Darren

jelly_lover said:


> it seems like my upload speed with EE 4G is faster than my home fibre optic which is weird.
> 
> get around 30-50 mbps upload speed.


Not surprising. Upstream is always terrible on consumer grade ISP packages with a few exceptions. Mobile usage is a lot more of a two way street for communication so makes sense they'd have more bandwidth for upstream from the device.


----------



## Darren

jelly_lover said:


> I own the iPhone XS., do you know a way to compress data when using mobile browsers?
> 
> i’m not sure wherher it’s the phone using a lot of more web resources for better service... or whether some mobile network providers compress the data that is being used?


A speed test is going to use the maximum speed it can get from your provider, it's not indicating your actual usage.


----------



## Darren

Work.

Ayyy.... Turns out working for a network storage company has pretty good internet.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Ayyy.... Turns out working for a network storage company has pretty good internet.


I'm jel.  Our office does hosting and we have like 100 mbit between 300 people.

Our CEO got his own Google Fiber circuit, I was politically prevented from both getting anything faster than the 100 mbit tier, and also prevented from augmenting our existing circuit.

Yall hiring?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> I'm jel.  Our office does hosting and we have like 100 mbit between 300 people.
> 
> Our CEO got his own Google Fiber circuit, I was politically prevented from both getting anything faster than the 100 mbit tier, and also prevented from augmenting our existing circuit.
> 
> Yall hiring?


Always are.


----------



## Origin Saint

I'd love to see what my speeds are at work, but my corporate overlords at Honeywell International have decided to firewall block some of the most random things on the internet.  Like blocking all access to internet radio services and Spotify.  But not blocking Reddit, Facebook, or YouTube.


----------



## beers

They sound lazy, those are usually predefined categories on the security appliance


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> I'd love to see what my speeds are at work, but my corporate overlords at Honeywell International have decided to firewall block some of the most random things on the internet.  Like blocking all access to internet radio services and Spotify.  But not blocking Reddit, Facebook, or YouTube.


This is probably intended to reduce network strain and bandwidth usage, probably not really influenced by them not wanting you to listen to music. Agreed it's weird but probably the reason why.


----------



## Intel_man

My phone has more upload than my home connection. :Feelsbadman:


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> This is probably intended to reduce network strain and bandwidth usage, probably not really influenced by them not wanting you to listen to music. Agreed it's weird but probably the reason why.


But leaving YouTube when the concern is network strain and bandwidth usage makes no sense?


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> But leaving YouTube when the concern is network strain and bandwidth usage makes no sense?


Youtube is far less likely to be running in the background for hours and hours on end on a good chunk of workstations. Also it has actual educational/productive uses too. I'm not saying I agree with it, just what their mentality likely is.

Hell even a few of my training videos are on YouTube. I haven't found anything that we block yet. Manager almost always has a reddit tab going.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Youtube is far less likely to be running in the background for hours and hours on end on a good chunk of workstations. Also it has actual educational/productive uses too. I'm not saying I agree with it, just what their mentality likely is.


Brb finding 10 hour videos of Bee movie in 4K on YouTube to play on a loop.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Brb finding 10 hour videos of Bee movie in 4K on YouTube to play on a loop.


Lol I remember tracking down someone with high YouTube traffic usage at my last job. Was pretty easy.


----------



## slackercruster

In my part of WV internet seems to get worse as time goes by. I asked a guy at Walmart about a new router. He said new router wont help, it is slow unless you pay Frontier and extra $75 a month for 25mbps speed. He said he thinks there will be a lawsuit for Frontier, but he was just speculating.

My current speeds are:

Cox

0.7mbps Download
0.4 mbps Upload

Speedtest Ookla

0.47 Download
0.17 Upload

Spectrum

0.8 Download
0.4 Upload

Firs thing I get if I ever hit the lotto is fast internet. To make matters worse, my internet is down multiple times per day sometimes. Do you think this is the worse in the nation?


----------



## johnb35

Contact your provider to see what speed package you are paying for.  Thats ridiculous.   If its no where close to what you are paying for, have them come out and test it.  Connect straight to the modem and test that way too.  Most provider modems will tell you what your upload and download speed is at.


----------



## C4C

Got the 150Mbps package in my new place. I'd complain about the speeds, but the bill is half of what it was at my last apartment. Same speeds, half the price.


----------



## johnb35

C4C said:


> Got the 150Mbps package in my new place. I'd complain about the speeds, but the bill is half of what it was at my last apartment. Same speeds, half the price.


I would still complain, thats not even half the total speed.  Xfinity provisions their lines over 20 percent so you should be getting almost 180mbps, which is what I was getting when i was on their 150 plan.  Now on the 250mbps and getting 300mbps.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> Got the 150Mbps package in my new place. I'd complain about the speeds, but the bill is half of what it was at my last apartment. Same speeds, half the price.


Which router, modem ?  Wireless or wired?


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> Which router, modem ?  Wireless or wired?



Router: Netgear Nighthawk R7000
Modem: Motorola SB6190

Using a wireless dongle, but even my roommate on ethernet was getting the same speeds. Haven't been able to test it on my PC. Having an issue that I'll detail in a seperate post


----------



## C4C

Got an ethernet cable and started getting the speed (plus a bit more) that I pay for!


----------



## Intel_man

Either your wireless dongle sucks, or you're pretty far away from your router? 

I get ~1.7gbps connection to the router wirelessly according to my router's TX/RX numbers.


----------



## Intel_man

Switched ISP for FTTH connection. Got it all setup yesterday. 

Service is rated at 940/940. Getting the following wirelessly...


----------



## aldan

im on shaw in the 


Intel_man said:


> Switched ISP for FTTH connection. Got it all setup yesterday.
> 
> Service is rated at 940/940. Getting the following wirelessly...


im on a 300Mb download on shaw in the ok.damn that is some great figures.


----------



## Intel_man

Wired connection at least gives me the rated speeds.


----------



## TheRealSwede

And here are the results from Sweden..


----------



## beers

Check it out suckaaaaaaas


----------



## johnb35

beers said:


> Check it out suckaaaaaaas
> 
> View attachment 10890


I wouldn't want to be paying for that every month.


----------



## Intel_man

This is me on wifi.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> I wouldn't want to be paying for that every month.


Eh, I shuffle a lot of data around and work remotely, not too bad at $110/mo.  Can usually pull 1.6-1.8 gbit out of Steam


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> Eh, I shuffle a lot of data around and work remotely, not too bad at $110/mo.  Can usually pull 1.6-1.8 gbit out of Steam


Still waiting for Frontier to run 1Gbps symmetrical fiber to my street.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Eh, I shuffle a lot of data around and work remotely, not too bad at $110/mo.  Can usually pull 1.6-1.8 gbit out of Steam


Yaarrrr matey.


----------



## WeatherMan

Current connection I have to put up with via 3G hotspot 

WiFi is terrible where I live and have no option to upgrade the router, we do have extenders but they make little to no difference.

4G signal is intermittent at best, and my hotspot doesn't support 5G


----------

